# Il destino.



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

io mi ritengo una persona dannatamente fortunata. ho sempre creduto di non meritare tutto quello che ho avuto nella mia vita.

ho sofferto tantissimo per tantissimi motivi differenti ma sono più che convinto che il destino mi abbia sempre mostrato la via da seguire.

quando di fronte ad un bivio non sapevo bene cosa fare, il destino ha sempre scelto per me, a volte la strada più dolorosa, ma che alla fine si è rivelata la corretta.

torno indietro a quasi 3 anni fa quando mi sarei dovuto sposare con una donna che ho tradito tantissime volte, che non amavo, ma che non riuscivo a lasciare. ero con le mani legate perché non avevo la forza di liberarmi di lei.
avevo un lavoro che amavo e una stabilità non indifferente.
il destino ha deciso per me. ho perso il lavoro e mi ha messo di fronte ad un bivio.
ho preso le mie cose e sono partito in francia alla scoperta di un nuovo mestiere, di un nuovo vivere. di una nuova vita.
ho conosciuto una ragazza straordinaria con cui ho condiviso momenti indescrivibili, che mi ha arricchito tantissimo, che mi ha supportato, che mi ha mostrato la via da seguire per diventare il migliore.
però c'è un però....per stare con lei ero quasi disposto a rinunciare ai miei sogni di diventare il miglior sommelier del mondo e di seguirla.
allora il destino ci ha pensato ancora una volta. me l'ha allontanata. 
una grandissima sofferenza, ma mi ha rimesso in pista. mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi ancora una volta ricordandomi perché ho lasciato l'Italia. Cosa devo fare per raggiungere i miei obiettivi. I sacrifici che devo compiere per ottenere quello che voglio. Magari non ci riuscirò mai, ma devo tentare, devo con tutte le mie forze continuare a lavorare sodo per arrivare dove voglio.

una settimana fa ha cominciato a lavorare una ragazza nuova alla reception, ovvero una delle figure meno importanti nel ristorante. una ragazza bellissima, estone, una vera dea.
siamo in 70 a lavorare nel ristorante, di cui una quindicina sono donne, significa che ci sono 55 persone assatanate non appena l'hanno vista.
abbiamo parlato un po', mi è sembrato ci fosse una certa sintonia, ieri ha accettato che l'accompagnassi a casa, siamo rimasti 4 ore a parlare insieme, ci siamo raccontati cosa facciamo e cosa non facciamo, i progetti, il futuro. abbiamo discusso....
mi ha detto che lei ha accettato questo lavoro e che resterà due mesi non di più. ha studiato fashion design, lavora la mattina per uno studio a londra non retribuita e le serve per guadagnare i soldi per vivere. Entro un paio di mesi lo studio in cui lavora la mattina dovrebbe assumerla e quindi se ne andrà.
oggi le ho detto: ascolta, non posso chiederti di uscire anche oggi, mi sembra di correre troppo. Facciamo così, dammi il tuo numero così ti chiamo mentre torni a casa e parliamo lo stesso.
Mi ha fatto un sorriso a 60 denti e mi ha detto: avevo preparato il mio biglietto da visita, aspettavo solo che me lo chiedessi.

magari non c'è niente, magari c'è solo sintonia, magari sto sognando, magari un sacco di cose.
io non cerco niente di niente.
però il destino mi sta mettendo di fronte una persona interessante.

fino ad oggi il destino mi ha dato tantissime delusioni, ma mi sono sempre rialzato più forte di prima, con più grinta e cattiveria per ottenere quello che voglio.
nessuno ti regala niente nella vita, specialmente quella che sto facendo io.

Non so cosa succederà domani, non so cosa mi attende.
io faccio il mio lavoro con amore e passione. Sono sicuro che il destino ha già deciso per me e ogni volta che ho sofferto tanto ho sempre avuto un grande momento di gioia a seguire.
Non ho ancora finito di soffrire, ma ho smesso di piangere ed ho smesso di colpevolizzarmi.

Voglio andare avanti nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Apollonia (6 Settembre 2014)

Credo che la nostra vita, in qualche modo, sia già scritta. Trovare il modo di seguirla senza doverci tutte le volte incaponire, sia la migliore strada da percorrere.
Sei giovane, ma hai già analizzato in un modo profondo situazioni particolari. Tutto, alla fine, va al proprio posto, come il un puzzle.
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2014)

Avete bevuto, immagino....


----------



## Traccia (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io mi ritengo una persona dannatamente fortunata. ho sempre creduto di non meritare tutto quello che ho avuto nella mia vita.
> 
> ho sofferto tantissimo per tantissimi motivi differenti ma sono più che convinto che il destino mi abbia sempre mostrato la via da seguire.
> 
> ...


Che bello che sei, che bella persona, storia, carattere.
Ti dico solo una cosa però: il destino non esiste, è tutto merito tuo e delle tue scelte! Non sei uno che si lascia soccombere ma che nel dolore reagisce.
Ma se ti solleva dall'incarico e ti fa star meglio pensare che è il destino, fai pure. L'importante son i risultati.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Che bello che sei, che bella persona, storia, carattere.
> Ti dico solo una cosa però:* il destino non esiste, è tutto merito tuo e delle tue scelte*! Non sei uno che si lascia soccombere ma che nel dolore reagisce.
> Ma se ti solleva dall'incarico e ti fa star meglio pensare che è il destino, fai pure. L'importante son i risultati.


Prova a dirglielo a un bimbo che nasce a Kabul o nel Sudan che è tutto merito delle sue scelte.

Buscopann


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Che bello che sei, che bella persona, storia, carattere.
> Ti dico solo una cosa però: il destino non esiste, è tutto merito tuo e delle tue scelte! Non sei uno che si lascia soccombere ma che nel dolore reagisce.
> Ma se ti solleva dall'incarico e ti fa star meglio pensare che è il destino, fai pure. L'importante son i risultati.



io veramente vedo solo una grandissima luce nella mia vita.
in ogni momento difficile, triste, doloroso ho sempre trovato un appiglio per tramutare la negatività in grande positività.

quando ho perso il lavoro in banca dove guadagnavo benissimo, avevo una vita professionalmente super soddisfacente e nessun problema di ogni sorta ho passato dei momenti deprimenti, non sapevo più cosa fare, mi crollò il mondo.

sono rimasto a crogiolarmi per 2 mesi. Dopo di che mi sono messo a seguire la mia passione, il mio sogno.
avrei potuto farlo prima?

sbagliato.

lavorare in banca per 4 anni mi ha dato la possibilità di mettere da parte i soldi necessari per muovermi dall'Italia, per studiare ed investire sulla mia persona. mi è costato un sacco di soldi andarmene e studiare e se non avessi lavorato in banca non avrei mai avuto i soldi per farlo.

se non me ne fossi andato dall'Italia non avrei mai conosciuto la mia ex ragazza che mi ha mostrato ed insegnato ad apprezzare delle cose prima sconosciute.
senza di lei non avrei mai avuto la determinazione necessaria a sacrificarmi per lo studio sul vino francese che oggi mi sta dando tantissime soddisfazioni.

si arriva ad un momento dove tutto sembra perduto, dove non sai dove sbattere la testa.
ci vuole carattere per andare avanti.

a volte siamo vittima del destino.
penso al ragazzo morto ieri a 17 anni, penso alla gente che muore di fame in cina, penso ai palestinesi ed israeliani, penso ai miei amici che sono in italia a 27 anni senza lavoro costretti a fare stage a titolo gratuito.

la vita con me è stata molto severa, ma mi ha sempre dato indietro tantissimo
e io ho deciso di non dedicare il mio tempo alla sofferenza, nemmeno nei momenti difficili.

ed è piombata Elena, è arrivata veramente dal nulla.
magari non succederà mai niente, ma io so benissimo che il destino ha già scelto per me e se dovrà succedere, succederà perché io farò di tutto perché succeda.


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Elena ha un sito internet suo dove mostra i suoi lavori legati al " fashion ", le sue collaborazioni con marche di abbigliamento e i legami con le modelle.

una cosa veramente da fantascienza.

vorrei inviarle un messaggio facendole i complimenti per quello che sta facendo, ma mi sembra stupido.
mi sa che mi sono un pelo arrugginito per corteggiare le donzelle.

penso che userò la mia solita tattica, ovvero mi sforzerò di parlare la loro lingua....qualcosa in russo dovrò impararlo per forza.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2014)

In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile


e......


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile



non ho nessuna voglia che una donna, che fra il resto mi ha tradito e mi ha mentito, resti nella mia testa a demolirmi tutti i giorni.

non sarà facile dimenticarsi di Laure, ma non verserò più nemmeno mezza lacrima, e non la lascio più entrare nella mia testa. 

poi Elena è talmente interessante....mi terrà occupato per non poco.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile


La figa fa miracolo. Un giorno riuscirà anche a resuscitare i morti..vedrai 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La figa fa miracolo. Un giorno riuscirà anche a resuscitare i morti..vedrai
> 
> Buscopann


Impressionante davvero


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile


Stavolta mi hai preceduta, per cui ti quoto io!


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

ma questa è allucinante, voglio dire io sono abbastanza sicuro di me, parecchio orgoglioso come persona, ma mi sa che questa volta sto puntando oltre le mie possibilità.

ha fatto la modella in estonia, cura l'immagine di modelle.

e quando mai mi ricapita di poter anche solo parlare con una donna così.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Impressionante davvero


Voi donne potreste dominare il mondo. Invece parecchie di voi perdono tempo a correre dietro a dei cretini. Il giorno che lo capirete per noi uomini sarà il momento di espatriare su di un altro pianeta 

Buscopann


----------



## Traccia (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma questa è allucinante, voglio dire io sono abbastanza sicuro di me, parecchio orgoglioso come persona, ma mi sa che questa volta sto puntando oltre le mie possibilità.
> 
> ha fatto la modella in estonia, cura l'immagine di modelle.
> 
> e quando mai mi ricapita di poter anche solo parlare con una donna così.


D'accordo...va bene reagire alle avversità,non soccombere con una che non ti ama più..,ma come si fa in due settimane a fare tabularasa, resettare e stare già in fissa x un'altra? Un po x conto tuo, no? Non è normale sec me.., sei tutto orientato su sta gnocca ke non capisco..., da un eccesso all'altro...boooooh


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> D'accordo...va bene reagire alle avversità,non soccombere con una che non ti ama più..,ma come si fa in due settimane a fare tabularasa, resettare e stare già in fissa x un'altra? Un po x conto tuo, no? Non è normale sec me.., sei tutto orientato su sta gnocca ke non capisco..., da un eccesso all'altro...boooooh



mai ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con una donna così bella che in più è anche interessantissima. 

il treno passa una volta sola e io non ho nessuna intenzione di aspettare che monti su un altro treno.

per stare per conto mio ho tanto, tantissimo tempo.


----------



## Apollonia (6 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa mio marito Elio ha trovato un vestitino di quando era piccolo. Sull'etichetta c'era scritto "creazioni + il mio nome".
> 
> Magari il *destino ci ha fatto incontrare ma siamo stati noi, con le nostre scelte,* a far sì che il nostro amore durasse.
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo!


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho nessuna voglia che una donna, che fra il resto mi ha tradito e mi ha mentito, resti nella mia testa a demolirmi tutti i giorni.
> 
> non sarà facile dimenticarsi di Laure, ma non verserò più nemmeno mezza lacrima, e non la lascio più entrare nella mia testa.
> 
> poi Elena è talmente interessante....mi terrà occupato per non poco.


ti aspettavo al varco, mascalzone.
fai i complimenti ad elena che sicuramente li apprezzerà


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In due settimane siamo passati dalla disperazione a domandarwi come corteggiare un'altra. Spero sia il senso di rivalsa perchè qltrimenti hai una capacitá a disinnamorarti davvero invidiabile





Nicka ha detto:


> Stavolta mi hai preceduta, per cui ti quoto io!





Traccia ha detto:


> D'accordo...va bene reagire alle avversità,non soccombere con una che non ti ama più..,ma come si fa in due settimane a fare tabularasa, resettare e stare già in fissa x un'altra? Un po x conto tuo, no? Non è normale sec me.., sei tutto orientato su sta gnocca ke non capisco..., da un eccesso all'altro...boooooh


LDS sconcerta un pochino.


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> LDS sconcerta un pochino.


Giusto un po'...
Io non capisco perchè certe persone non riescono a stare un attimo sole, non riescono a stare un attimo pensando solo a sè...e il conoscere un'altra persona non è pensare a sè.
Mi pare che ci sia tanta paura di essere soli, peccato che sia la conditio sine qua non per star veramente bene con gli altri...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto un po'...
> Io non capisco perchè certe persone non riescono a stare un attimo sole, non riescono a stare un attimo pensando solo a sè...e il conoscere un'altra persona non è pensare a sè.
> Mi pare che ci sia tanta paura di essere soli, peccato che sia la conditio sine qua non per star veramente bene con gli altri...



Quotone


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto un po'...
> Io non capisco perchè certe persone non riescono a stare un attimo sole, non riescono a stare un attimo pensando solo a sè...e il conoscere un'altra persona non è pensare a sè.
> Mi pare che ci sia tanta paura di essere soli, peccato che sia la conditio sine qua non per star veramente bene con gli altri...



ma signori miei, mica ho intenzione di mettere su niente.
ho semplicemente conosciuto una ragazza, mica ho deciso di buttarmi a capofitto.
oltre al fatto che dubito fortemente di avere delle speranze con una donna così bella.


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché ti meravigli?  Ha scelto il modo più semplice e breve di risollevare la sua autostima. Frequentare una e farsi invidiare. Si trasformerà così da cane bastonato tradito a latin lover.
> 
> Non capisco però il suo tentativo puerile di mettere poesia e romanticismo in tutto questo. Il destino, la ragazza bella dentro e fuori, una possibile partenza straziante tra due mesi...
> 
> Chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.



non metto su un piedi proprio niente.
non ho nessuna intenzione di mostrare niente di niente alla mia ex. è morta e sepolta. Le sue cose sono dentro ad un sacco nero dell'immondizia che l'attendono fuori dalla porta. non metterà più piede dentro casa mia nemmeno sotto tortura.

non metto nessuna poesia e romanticismo in niente proprio.

ho semplicemente fatto notare, la mia situazione personale, in cui ogni volta che ho preso una legnata nei denti mi si è aperta una nuova porta.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché ti meravigli?  Ha scelto il modo più semplice e breve di risollevare la sua autostima. Frequentare una e farsi invidiare. Si trasformerà così da cane bastonato tradito a latin lover.
> 
> Non capisco però il suo tentativo puerile di mettere poesia e romanticismo in tutto questo. Il destino, la ragazza bella dentro e fuori, una possibile partenza straziante tra due mesi...
> 
> Chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.


Innamorato perso disperato che fra un po di butta da un balcone e dopo due settimane giá voglia di conoscere un'altra? 
Ognuno reagisce come meglio crede ci mancherebbe, posso non capire e non condividere?


----------



## Trinità (6 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Avete bevuto, immagino....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (6 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi donne potreste dominare il mondo. Invece parecchie di voi perdono tempo a correre dietro a dei cretini. Il giorno che lo capirete per noi uomini sarà il momento di espatriare su di un altro pianeta
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann for president!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinità (6 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi donne potreste dominare il mondo. Invece parecchie di voi perdono tempo a correre dietro a dei cretini. Il giorno che lo capirete per noi uomini sarà il momento di espatriare su di un altro pianeta
> 
> Buscopann


Ho letto una scritta sul muro:

Quando la donna comanderà il mondo tremerà!


Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Una persona ha cui ho dato tutto me stesso, a cui ho dedicato tutto quello che potevo. Con cui avevo dei progetti importanti non merita nemmeno una lacrima di più.

specialmente dopo quello che mi ha fatto.

Io ho una dignità e Laure non merita di stare nei miei pensieri.

il fatto che Elena sia piombata come una pera dall'albero è solo un di più. Una bellissima distrazione che mi sta dando la forza per essere rigido con chi devo essere rigido


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma questa è allucinante, voglio dire io sono abbastanza sicuro di me, parecchio orgoglioso come persona, ma mi sa che questa volta sto puntando oltre le mie possibilità.
> 
> ha fatto la modella in estonia, cura l'immagine di modelle.
> 
> e quando mai mi ricapita di poter anche solo parlare con una donna così.


Scusa ma mi hai fatto ridere 
con tutto il rispetto e ammirazione per questa bellissima e determinata ragazza, di certo in gamba e piena di qualità, capirei il tuo stupore reverente fosse una candidata al Nobel (faccio per dire) o cose simili... Ma perchè è stata modella? Dai... Ok "mi è andata di culo" ma addirittura "punto oltre le mie possibilità"?
ma dai


----------



## Stark72 (7 Settembre 2014)

dESTino d'ESTonia

la donna più dell'est che mi è mai capitata era di Otranto, so proprio casareccio


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi hai fatto ridere
> con tutto il rispetto e ammirazione per questa bellissima e determinata ragazza, di certo in gamba e piena di qualità, capirei il tuo stupore reverente fosse una candidata al Nobel (faccio per dire) o cose simili... Ma perchè è stata modella? Dai... Ok "mi è andata di culo" ma addirittura "punto oltre le mie possibilità"?
> ma dai



perchè ha fatto la modella da 17 a 20 anni.
adesso lavora ( a gratis ) in uno studio di moda la mattina e alle 15:00 attacca dove lavoro io per mantenersi.
ha 24 anni. è una ragazza bellissima ( più fuori ), al momento ho avuto modo di passarci un paio di giornate insieme.
mi piace come persona, mi piace quello che fa e quello in cui crede.

non è una montata e soprattutto sa benissimo che deve sacrificarsi parecchio per ottenere quello che vuole al punto di accettare un lavoro senza alcuna prospettiva giusto per il fatto di pagarsi da mangiare nel frattempo che lavora gratis.

punto oltre le mie possibilità perché ci sono delle donne che obiettivamente non approccerei mai, lei è una di quelle, ma l'ho fatto e sta andando bene.
siamo stati insieme anche ieri sera a parlare....

procede sulla giusta strada.


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> dESTino d'ESTonia
> 
> la donna più dell'est che mi è mai capitata era di Otranto, so proprio casareccio



mai più un italiana per me. mai più.


----------



## Stark72 (7 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mai più un italiana per me. mai più.


non sono mai stato con una straniera e non ho mai vissuto all'estero, ho solo girato un po' per turismo, come tanti, quindi non so che differenza ci possa essere tra donne straniere ed italiane.
Una cosa è certa però (per me), le donne italiane sono in assoluto le più belle e curate d'Europa.
Sì, anche meglio di quelle dell'est, che spesso a 40 anni o a 50 diventano dei cessi incredibile, mentre qui si vedono donne di quell'età bellissime e soprattutto affascinanti.
Che poi siano più o meno stronze è un altro paio di maniche :carneval:


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non sono mai stato con una straniera e non ho mai vissuto all'estero, ho solo girato un po' per turismo, come tanti, quindi non so che differenza ci possa essere tra donne straniere ed italiane.
> Una cosa è certa però (per me), le donne italiane sono in assoluto le più belle e curate d'Europa.
> Sì, anche meglio di quelle dell'est, che spesso a 40 anni o a 50 diventano dei cessi incredibile, mentre qui si vedono donne di quell'età bellissime e soprattutto affascinanti.
> Che poi siano più o meno stronze è un altro paio di maniche :carneval:



che le donne italiane siano le più belle e curate d'italia lasciati dire che non è vero.
la donna italiana ha un grandissimo fascino a qualsiasi età questo è indiscutibile.

ma mai più per il sottoscritto.


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2014)

leggo ora.
estone!
e immaginiamoci allora questa quanto beve!


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> leggo ora.
> estone!
> e immaginiamoci allora questa quanto beve!



ricordo ancora adesso come fosse ieri quando avevo 18 che rimasi impressionato da una ragazza russa che bevve il doppio di me.
io ero demolito, lei fresca come una rosa.

Elena mi ha detto che le piace la vodka, giustamente fra il resto, io adoro la vodka.

Non credo che potrei mai avere una relazione anche breve con una donna che non ama il bicchiere.


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ci pensare perché tanto è difficile che qualcuna abbia il desiderio di avere una storia seria con te.
> Uno che spende tanto per mangiare e bere e ha una certa inclinazione a ubriacarsi, non è un buon partito per farci una famiglia.


di fatti la vedo dura avere una relazione con qualcuna che non condivida la passione per la cucina e per il vino.
direi del tutto impossibile.

puoi essere anche miss universo, ma se non ti piace andare a mangiare al ristorante e se bevi una coca cola al massimo, bè non credo funzionerà mai.


----------



## ivo (8 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho letto una scritta sul muro:
> 
> Quando la donna comanderà il mondo tremerà!
> 
> ...


 la mano che muove la culla è  quella che governa il mondo


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E credi che una straniera, dopo che l'hai portata a spasso per qualche anno e avete bevuto e mangiato come piace a te, non abbia voglia lo stesso di fare altri progetti?
> Anzi, le italiane ormai si sposano anche a 30-35 anni.
> Le donne dell'est hanno questo desiderio molto, molto prima.



Tu capisci molto bene il desiderio di "sistemarsi" di alcune donne, perchè lo condividi 

Ma non tutte hanno questo stesso desiderio, o non così. Vuoi per carattere, o vuoi perchè magari hanno già provato ed è andata male, e ora preferiscono altre soluzioni...
O magari perchè anche loro hanno altri obiettivi, di carriera, prima del resto.

Non è detto che LDS non trovi la donna che fa per lui. Sia come gusti che come testa che come affetto.

Siamo in tanti a questo mondo, sarò troppo ottimista, ma penso sempre che qualcuno adatto ci sia sempre, per ognuno


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ricordo ancora adesso come fosse ieri quando avevo 18 che rimasi impressionato da una ragazza russa che bevve il doppio di me.
> io ero demolito, lei fresca come una rosa.
> 
> Elena mi ha detto che le piace la vodka, giustamente fra il resto, io adoro la vodka.
> ...


Potrai parlare solo dopo che avrai fatto la sauna alla russa. Solo dopo 


Sul resto non mi pronuncio se non sul fatto che questo mondo è pieno di gente alla quale piace sentirsi parlare.

In bocca alla lupa estone :up:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrai parlare solo dopo che avrai fatto la sauna alla russa. Solo dopo
> 
> 
> *Sul resto non mi pronuncio se non sul fatto che questo mondo è pieno di gente alla quale piace sentirsi parlare.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


>


E' un mondo difficile


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile


Non me ne parli, non me ne parli!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> È vero che non tutte vogliono una famiglia, ma non è certo un discorso di nazionalità come pensa lui.
> 
> 
> Una modella la vedo difficile che possa condividere, per molto, la sua passione per mangiare e bere.
> Non possono permettersi di ingrassare un etto...



Guarda, 
appena uscito da una storia importante la vedo dura beccare subito la persona adatta, quindi non è che mi sto infervorando a predire rose e fiori per LDS,
ma così, tanto per amore di  discussione,
una donna molto attenta alla linea può tranquillamente stare attenta un tot giorni alla settimana e concedersi gli sfizi quando esce a mangiare fuori. Basta tenere conto di quel che si mangia e organizzarsi.

Lo so perchè anche se sono dimagrita 20 chili i miei sfizi non li ho certo eliminati


----------



## birba (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io mi ritengo una persona dannatamente fortunata. ho sempre creduto di non meritare tutto quello che ho avuto nella mia vita.
> 
> ho sofferto tantissimo per tantissimi motivi differenti ma sono più che convinto che il destino mi abbia sempre mostrato la via da seguire.
> 
> ...


possiamo chiamarti Zeno


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non me ne parli, non me ne parli!!!


Notizie delle mezze stagioni ? Ne abbiamo ?


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

Le chance di avere una relazione con Elena sono veramente molto basse.
primo perché per fidarmi ancora di una donna credo di aver bisogno di un po' di tempo.
secondo perché non ho proprio voglia di impegnarmi, manco ne sono uscito e già mi butto di nuovo?
calma e gesso.
ci vuole pazienza.

è una persona con cui sto passando dei momenti di ottima affinità che non so per quale assurdo motivo ha voglia di ascoltarmi. 
A me piace quello che fa, ma vive in un mondo onestamente in cui morire di gelosia è all'ordine del giorno.

tuttavia vedremo....


----------



## birba (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me sembra che LDS sia molto coinvolto per Elena. Forse sbaglio.
> 
> Comunque è pesante per una persona che vive del suo fisico snello andare per ristoranti due-tre volte a settimana.


basta fare tanta tanta tanta palestra
e mangiare poco nelle restanti giornate


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

Perdonami LDS, ma io faccio una leggera fatica a crederti. E la cosa è strana, perché invece per molte altre cose mi sembri in tipo abbastanza equilibrato e anche con una certa tigna (in romano: voglia di fare, cazzutaggine).

La settimana scorsa ogni tuo posto era intriso di odi stilnovistiche all'Amore. Doppie T come Terremoto e Tragedia per LA DONNA della tua vita, l'unica che era riuscita a darti momenti indescrivibili che tradiva il tuo amore e il tuo sogno di vita. Volevi rubare la luna, spegnere le stelle del cielo per riaverla, perché alla fine è l'Amore che vince su tutto. Fosse passata Liala sul forum, avrebbe avuto materiale per almeno una decina di romanzi. Lacrime amare. Lacrime d'amore. Momenti in cui il cuore senti che si spacca. Non è più vita senza di lei.


Una settimana fa. Poi mi bastano un paio di uscite con Oksana e Orlando recupera il senno.

Perdona, ma l'equilibrio che ti riconosco in altri campi della vita, ti manca del tutto in altri ambiti. E fossi in te lavorerei su questo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me sembra che LDS sia molto coinvolto per Elena. Forse sbaglio.
> 
> Comunque è pesante per una persona che vive del suo fisico snello andare per ristoranti due-tre volte a settimana.


nei ristoranti di cui parla libertà mica tanto.gliela puoi fare


----------



## birba (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lui dice che servono portate abbondanti, non cagatine!


e ti fai una portata sola, nn è che al ristorante ti devi ingozzare
ieri col mio fidanzato ci siamo presi un antipasto in due e due primi
poi lui ha voluto anche il secondo (è senza fondo) e se l'è mangiato praticamente da sé


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lui dice che servono portate abbondanti, non cagatine!


soprattutto personalizzate, per prima cosa ...e poi ci sono mille cose che puoi mangiare che non incidono sulla linea(non trascurando poi un buon metabolismo )


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Notizie delle mezze stagioni ? Ne abbiamo ?


Io ne ho di quelle intere, quelle mezze non le conosco...o forse sono creature mitologiche, si sono estinte! Non esisteranno più!
Comunque tanto per...
Bologna dicembre 2013 ------> 15 gradi
Bologna agosto 2014    ------>  16 gradi
I Maya hanno sbagliato di un lustro secondo me...


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perdonami LDS, ma io faccio una leggera fatica a crederti. E la cosa è strana, perché invece per molte altre cose mi sembri in tipo abbastanza equilibrato e anche con una certa tigna (in romano: voglia di fare, cazzutaggine).
> 
> La settimana scorsa ogni tuo posto era intriso di odi stilnovistiche all'Amore. Doppie T come Terremoto e Tragedia per LA DONNA della tua vita, l'unica che era riuscita a darti momenti indescrivibili che tradiva il tuo amore e il tuo sogno di vita. Volevi rubare la luna, spegnere le stelle del cielo per riaverla, perché alla fine è l'Amore che vince su tutto. Fosse passata Liala sul forum, avrebbe avuto materiale per almeno una decina di romanzi. Lacrime amare. Lacrime d'amore. Momenti in cui il cuore senti che si spacca. Non è più vita senza di lei.
> 
> ...


Oh Tuba ma ti dedo sempre spiegare tutto?? E' il destino!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Solo che è nemmeno troppo ben coperto da un bel paio di   con un rischio "ulteriore craniata" da 1 a 5 tendente ad un 6 abbondante ...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oh Tuba ma ti dedo sempre spiegare tutto?? E' il destino!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Solo che è nemmeno troppo ben coperto da un bel paio di   con un rischio "ulteriore craniata" da 1 a 5 tendente ad un 6 abbondante ...


Un giro con Destino me lo farei anche io ? Tu ?


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giro con Destino me lo farei anche io ? Tu ?


Stò giro passo ... sono ancora troppo impegnato a leccarmi le ferite ... e poi sono troppo ld: pe stè cose


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perdonami LDS, ma io faccio una leggera fatica a crederti. E la cosa è strana, perché invece per molte altre cose mi sembri in tipo abbastanza equilibrato e anche con una certa tigna (in romano: voglia di fare, cazzutaggine).
> 
> La settimana scorsa ogni tuo posto era intriso di odi stilnovistiche all'Amore. Doppie T come Terremoto e Tragedia per LA DONNA della tua vita, l'unica che era riuscita a darti momenti indescrivibili che tradiva il tuo amore e il tuo sogno di vita. Volevi rubare la luna, spegnere le stelle del cielo per riaverla, perché alla fine è l'Amore che vince su tutto. Fosse passata Liala sul forum, avrebbe avuto materiale per almeno una decina di romanzi. Lacrime amare. Lacrime d'amore. Momenti in cui il cuore senti che si spacca. Non è più vita senza di lei.
> 
> ...


quoto in toto Tubarao...
in effetti, caro LDS, la sensazione di aver perso un sacco di tempo nell'altro thread ce la lasci. Cioè - esattamente 4 gg fa a quest'ora non resistevi all'impulso di chiamarla, chè la tua vita senza lei non aveva senso - ed oggi mi dici che, in fondo, bastavano due cosce chilometriche ed un culo top-level per voltare pagina?
Ed io che pensavo di essere brusco con te........


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giro con Destino me lo farei anche io ? Tu ?



pure io... ma ho la Xbox.


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

e che devo fare?
mi sto sforzando con tutte le mie energie di non pensare a Laure, tutte, ma veramente tutte, e non ce la faccio. Ci penso lo stesso.
L'unica cosa che posso fare per smettere di pensarci è uscire con un'altra donna che quantomeno non mi può fare del male, mi ascolta, ridiamo e scherziamo, mi ha ridato la voglia di corteggiare qualcuna e ci aggiungo, che non guasta, è una grandissima gnocca.

è chiaro che le energie da qualche parte bisogna pure metterle.

comunque sono stato chiarissimo ed onestissimo fin dall'inizio.
le ho detto papale papale che cosa sta succedendo alla mia vita, che sono appena uscito bruscamente da una relazione e quant'altro.

lei mi ha risposto che sono la prima persona in vita sua ad approcciarla con onestà.
forse è anche per questo che vuole passare del tempo con me, non lo so.
io tanto ho ben poche coglionate da raccontare. Lavoro dalla mattina alla sera e l'unico segreto che ho sta nel raccontare i cazzi miei su un forum.


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giro con Destino me lo farei anche io ? Tu ?



che scherzi con il mio destino?

quando e se mi ci farò un giro, sarete i primi, e probabilmente gli unici a saperlo.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

l'ho chiamata quando ho finito di lavorare....

stava con le amiche, ubriaca fradicia, ha cominciato a parlarmi in italiano.
mi ha detto, imparerò io l'italiano prima che tu impari il russo....

mi ha chiesto di raggiungerla che voleva stare con me: le ho detto. Guarda se ti raggiungo che sei ubriaca e bevo pure io poi non so come andiamo a finire.
lei mi ha detto: I know where we have to go....
io le ho risposto: io anche, sto andando a casa.
lei mi ha detto: non ho mai trovato nessuno come te. Ci vediamo domani bell'italiano.

.......mannaggia che voglia di vederla che ho.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

comunque adesso avrei veramente voglia di un paio di drink.

questa è una delle cose che mi manca di più, ma veramente tanto, non poter raccontare a nessuno la mia giornata, quello che ho degustato.
condividere queste emozioni, mi manca tantissimo.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

vado a dormire, ho appena finito di imparare a memoria a scrivere in cirillico Elena ti penso.

domani quando arriva, le faccio uno spettacolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vado a dormire, ho appena finito di imparare a memoria a scrivere in cirillico Elena ti penso.
> 
> domani quando arriva, le faccio uno spettacolo.



Maremma maiala.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Hai presente una modella?* Normalmente sono sottopeso e devono rimanerci per tanti anni.
> 
> E poi, pure se prendesse bricioline, perchè deve stare a guardare gli altri che, giustamente, mangiano?


credo di sì.
ma lei non mi pare faccia la modella ora , comunque


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma maiala.


Impestata


----------



## zanna (9 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma maiala.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Impestata


E buhaiola no? Pare brutto?


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vado a dormire, ho appena finito di imparare a memoria a scrivere in cirillico Elena ti penso.
> 
> domani quando arriva, le faccio uno spettacolo.


addirittura? !?!


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io avevo capito di sì.
> Che la faceva gratis, per adesso.


come 
fashion designer


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Stai giocando con il fuoco.
> 
> Questa non sembra una semplice "distrazione".
> 
> ...


Prepariamoci psicologicamente ad affrontare il grande dolore fra 60 giorni...

apa:


----------



## zanna (9 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che i maschi quando annusano un pelo di fica non capiscono più niente.
> :rotfl:


:sarcastic:


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo di sì.
> ma lei non mi pare faccia la modella ora , comunque


no assolutamente.
adesso non fa la modella.
lavora la mattina in uno studio di moda, cura il fashion, anche se non so che cazz significa, me lo spiegherà e ve lo saprò dire.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prepariamoci psicologicamente ad affrontare il grande dolore fra 60 giorni...
> 
> apa:



mannaggia pupazza.....

speriamo di no!
io me ne vado fra 3 mesi dall'Inghilterra....


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

comunque le ho fatto il piccolo teatrino...

lei è arrivata alle 3 e 10, con qualche minuto di ritardo, io stavo per andare in pausa....
mi cambio esco dalla porta di servizio e poi rientro nel ristorante dalla porta principale.

lei mi fa un sorriso e mi guarda esterrefatta perché mica posso entrare nel ristorante " vestito normale " e mi chiede se sia questo il momento di dirle una cosa?

e io le rispondo, mai visto un momento migliore.

esco con un foglio di carta e una penna e le scrivo che la penso in russo, lei diventa rossa come un peperone, poi mi giro ed esco e le dico che è bellissima ( sempre in russo )

onestamente nei suoi occhi ho visto quello che volevo vedere.....


questa sera io finirò molto prima di lei, andrò a bermi qualcosa con un amico e l'aspetto.
spero abbia voglia di andare a farsi un drink quando finisce....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prepariamoci psicologicamente ad affrontare il grande dolore fra 60 giorni...
> 
> apa:


quoto



LDS ha detto:


> mannaggia pupazza.....
> 
> speriamo di no!
> io me ne vado fra 3 mesi dall'Inghilterra....


e il fatto che non ha colto l'ironia, la dice lunga


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> e il fatto che non ha colto l'ironia, la dice lunga



ho colto benissimo.
non mi faccio nessun film mentale.

una così con me se ci viene una volta è già miracolo.


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho colto benissimo.
> non mi faccio nessun film mentale.
> 
> una così con me se ci viene una volta è già miracolo.


Io ora passo per bigotta e sfigata e tutto quello che ti pare, ma se 4 giorni fa piangevi come un vitello scannato e ora dici che "una così con me se ci viene una volta è già miracolo" permettimi di dire che tu a tutto dovresti pensare in questo momento meno che al fatto di questa che viene con te...
Ma questo è un limite mio...e a certe cose, te lo dico sinceramente, se me le avesse raccontate un mio amico avrei detto semplicemente "ma mi stai pigliando per il culo??"
Buono per te eh...problema mio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ora passo per bigotta e sfigata e tutto quello che ti pare, ma se 4 giorni fa piangevi come un vitello scannato e ora dici che "una così con me se ci viene una volta è già miracolo" permettimi di dire che tu a tutto dovresti pensare in questo momento meno che al fatto di questa che viene con te...
> Ma questo è un limite mio...e a certe cose, te lo dico sinceramente, se me le avesse raccontate un mio amico avrei detto semplicemente "ma mi stai pigliando per il culo??"
> Buono per te eh...problema mio...



É un limite anche mio allora.
Ma avete già scritto tutto quello che serviva, io ho lavorato e sono arrivata tardi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ora passo per bigotta e sfigata e tutto quello che ti pare, ma se 4 giorni fa piangevi come un vitello scannato e ora dici che "una così con me se ci viene una volta è già miracolo" permettimi di dire che tu a tutto dovresti pensare in questo momento meno che al fatto di questa che viene con te...
> Ma questo è un limite mio...e a certe cose, te lo dico sinceramente, se me le avesse raccontate un mio amico avrei detto semplicemente "ma mi stai pigliando per il culo??"
> Buono per te eh...problema mio...



quoto tanto per cambiare


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> comunque le ho fatto il piccolo teatrino...
> 
> lei è arrivata alle 3 e 10, con qualche minuto di ritardo, io stavo per andare in pausa....
> mi cambio esco dalla porta di servizio e poi rientro nel ristorante dalla porta principale.
> ...



Ciao

ti fa proprio bene, flirtare in questi giorni ... 
Si, fa sentire, che non ci manca nessun pezzo ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2014)

Ha il ragazzo....che arriva dall'estonia questa Domenica e resterà per una settimana. Mi ha detto che in questi Ultimi giorni si è sentita molto colpevole nei suoi confronti. Ha intenzione di lasciarlo, ma non se la sente di vedermi la sera fino a quando non ha sistemato le cose con il suo ragazzo.

ora non so se questo significhi che prendo picche secche secche, oppure che è una persona super onesta.

Mi ha detto che ha paura che mi aspetti una relazione e lei non ha voglia di nessuna relazione. Io le ho risposto che ne sono appena uscito e che l'ultima cosa che voglio è imbarcarmi in altri problemi, che me ne vado da Londra a fine anno.

mi ha chiesto cosa cerco da lei.

volevo rispondere la figa, ma mi sono trattenuto e le ho detto: non lo so, non so nemmeno cosa ho in testa. Le ho detto che mi piace come é normale che sia è che cerco del tempo, poi si vedrà.
lei mi ha risposto se sono disposto ad aspettare due settimane che risolve i suoi affari personali.
io le ho detto che non ha alcun senso quello che sta chiedendo perché non vedo cosa io debba aspettare, mica siamo insieme. 

Onestamente non ci sto capendo niente. Sul lavoro è stressata, prende parole dalla mattina alla sera e mi ha detto che non sa perché sta accettando tutto questo anche se è temporaneo.


alla fine mi ha detto che vuole passare del tempo con me, ma non vuole fare un torto al suo ragazzo, perciò devo aspettare.

aspetteremo. Non è che abbia altre scelte.
forse ho trovato la prima ragazza di cui posso fidarmi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ha il ragazzo....che arriva dall'estonia questa Domenica e resterà per una settimana. Mi ha detto che in questi Ultimi giorni si è sentita molto colpevole nei suoi confronti. Ha intenzione di lasciarlo, ma non se la sente di vedermi la sera fino a quando non ha sistemato le cose con il suo ragazzo.
> 
> ora non so se questo significhi che prendo picche secche secche, oppure che è una persona super onesta.
> 
> ...


Hai detto le parole magiche: non siete insieme, e non vi dovete nulla.
Hai a possibilità di essere completamente onesto con lei e la sprechi. Perché?
Per compiacerti con te stesso di  essere un pezzo di merda fra qualche mese?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai detto le parole magiche: non siete insieme, e non vi dovete nulla.
> Hai a possibilità di essere completamente onesto con lei e la sprechi. Perché?
> Per compiacerti con te stesso di  essere un pezzo di merda fra qualche mese?


in che senso la spreco?

io non ho alcun potere, lei mi dice di aspettare ed aspetto, mica ho altre cose da fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso la spreco?
> 
> io non ho alcun potere, lei mi dice di aspettare ed aspetto, mica ho altre cose da fare.



Ti ha chiesto cosa cerchi da lei, tu hai pensato " la figa " ma ti sei trattenuto. Perché? Saresti stato onesto.


----------



## Eratò (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ha chiesto cosa cerchi da lei, tu hai pensato " la figa " ma ti sei trattenuto. Perché? Saresti stato onesto.


per paura appunto di perdere "la figa"? ma perché alcuni uomini sono convinti che promettendo amore, rose e fiori abbiano piu possibilita di avere "la figa" rispetto al essere semplicemente chiari e onesti?LDS cosa ti fa credere di avere più possibilita di finire a letto con Elena cosi? il poter scrivere in cirillico il suo nome ti dà qualche chance in più? non sottovalutare la sua intelligenza


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'ho chiamata quando ho finito di lavorare....
> 
> stava con le amiche, ubriaca fradicia, ha cominciato a parlarmi in italiano.
> mi ha detto, imparerò io l'italiano prima che tu impari il russo....
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> Ha il ragazzo....che arriva dall'estonia questa Domenica e resterà per una settimana. Mi ha detto che *in questi Ultimi giorni si è sentita molto colpevole *nei suoi confronti. Ha intenzione di lasciarlo, ma non se la sente di vedermi la sera fino a quando non ha sistemato le cose con il suo ragazzo.
> 
> ora non so se questo significhi che prendo picche secche secche, oppure che è una persona super onesta.
> 
> ...


tu hai l'efferscenza di Furio in "Viaggi di nozze"...
la figa non si lascia mai andare. MAI.
detto ciò, ammetto che la tua volubilità in fatto di femmine mi ha vagamente annoiato.
Avevi una zoccoletta e appena 6 giorni fa dicevi che - nonostante la sgroppata selvaggia - era la più pura del mondo e la volevi.
Oggi hai una cavalla imbizzarrita proveniente di purissima razza baltica, sei libero, senza futuro (lei vavià tra meno d 2 mesi e tu tra 3..) e ti metti a scrivere i biglietti "perugina" in cirillico.

Ah: visto che dopo 3 giorni che la conosci a sta Elena, riesci a dire "forse ho trovato la prima donna di cui mi posso fidare"...non mi sorprende che dopo un anno ritenevi la tua ex "la donna della tua vita" (mentre lei - ovviamente - era assai...più leggera...). 
Sei pesante come le papaccelle imbottite alle 6 del mattino.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tu hai l'efferscenza di Furio in "Viaggi di nozze"...
> la figa non si lascia mai andare. MAI.
> detto ciò, ammetto che la tua volubilità in fatto di femmine mi ha vagamente annoiato.
> Avevi una zoccoletta e appena 6 giorni fa dicevi che - nonostante la sgroppata selvaggia - era la più pura del mondo e la volevi.
> ...


Cazzo, ma sai che a leggere cosa hai scritto mi son detto: ha proprio ragione. Nemmeno due parole oneste in croce riesco a dire ad una donna e mi faccio troppi film mentali. Mi sa che devo rimanere da solo per un po' per mettermi la testa a posto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma sai che a leggere cosa hai scritto mi son detto: ha proprio ragione. Nemmeno due parole oneste in croce riesco a dire ad una donna e mi faccio troppi film mentali. Mi sa che devo rimanere da solo per un po' per mettermi la testa a posto.


ALLELUJA.


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

LDS, tu sei un vero furbacchione: mi sorprendo ad aspettare la prossima puntata.
;-)


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> LDS, tu sei un vero furbacchione: mi sorprendo ad aspettare la prossima puntata.
> ;-)


Sono nella merda.
la prossima puntata fra un paio d'ore.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono nella merda.
> la prossima puntata fra un paio d'ore.


Quelli delle Fosse Ardeatine hanno visto che hai Priebke nell'avatar e ti stanno dando la caccia?


----------



## Nicka (11 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quelli delle Fosse Ardeatine hanno visto che hai Priebke nell'avatar e ti stanno dando la caccia?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2014)

non è priebke


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2014)

È veramente una lunga storia. Adesso sono in pausa pranzo prima di cominciare il servizio. 

Ad ogni modo il grand uomo nella foto è il più grande Winemaker del mondo. Non scherziamo con chi è prossimo ad essere considerato dio.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> È veramente una lunga storia. Adesso sono in pausa pranzo prima di cominciare il servizio.
> 
> Ad ogni modo il grand uomo nella foto è il più grande Winemaker del mondo. Non scherziamo con chi è prossimo ad essere considerato dio.


È molto bello che tu ami il tuo lavoro, ma... Non ti sembra di esagerare giusto un filino?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> È molto bello che tu ami il tuo lavoro, ma... Non ti sembra di esagerare giusto un filino?


a me libertà piace per questo: un giovane con una passione immensa per il suo lavoro e la voglia di osare .
poi è un mascalzone che alterna momenti di romanticismo alla oscar wilde a deliri etilici alla bukoskwy


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me libertà piace per questo: un giovane con una passione immensa per il suo lavoro e la voglia di osare .
> poi è un mascalzone che alterna momenti di romanticismo alla oscar wilde a deliri etilici alla bukoskwy


credo che tu gli abbia fatto una TAC.


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2014)

allora veniamo al dunque...

lascio il computer acceso e non lo blocco perché evidentemente sono da solo a casa e non ho niente da nascondere....
tuttavia la mia ex ragazza cosa pensa di fare? di venire senza dirmi niente a casa a prendersi il ferro da stiro e l'asciugacapelli ( acquistati da me fra il resto ).
uno dei miei coinquilini l'ha fatta entrare.....

bene, inutile dire che ha trovato i miei tentativi di scrittura in russo, nonché le foto di elena e i messaggi vari....

rientro dalla pausa ed è partita in quarta con una scenata di gelosia degna da oscar dicendomi come era possibile dopo il cinema che avessi fatto che ne avessi già trovata un'altra.
voleva sapere chi fosse, come l'avessi conosciuta, se ci ero andato a letto, e soprattutto se non avessi veramente alcun pensiero a lei.

io le ho risposto che non sono io quello che ha rotto la relazione, non sono io che ho detto, non ti amo e fatto soffrire l'altro, non sono io che ho tradito il compagno e non credo di dovere alcuna risposta ad alcuna domanda.

al che mi ha chiesto se avessi voluto che mi aspettasse a casa per stare insieme la sera scorsa, io l'ho guardata a occhi spalancati e le ho chiesto: ma ascolta, ma ti ho implorato, ti ho pregato, ho pianto come un deficiente con te per riaverti a casa e tu te ne esci adesso con, se vuoi possiamo dormire insieme?

la porta sai benissimo dov'è, te ne puoi andare.

allora mi ha chiesto: ma quindi non mi ami più? è tutto finito?
a quel punto, obiettivamente, le risposte erano finite.

ma come STRACAZZO si fa a domandare a qualcuno che hai tradito, mollato dall'oggi al domani, che ti ha implorato di restare con lui se dopo una settimana sia finita.
certo che non è finita, certo che sono ancora innamorato, certo che la rivorrei con me.

Le ho detto: guarda, mi hai demolito, mi hai sfinito, adesso quanto meno ho altro a cui pensare, sono in ritardo per andare a lavoro.
Se ci tieni veramente a me sono più che convinto che saprai trovare una soluzione.

Morale della favola non so che fare.

Da una parte potrei ritentare a riprendere la mia relazione in mano, dall'altra ho una donna clamorosamente bella che mi sta facendo girare la testa.

Boh.


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> È molto bello che tu ami il tuo lavoro, ma... Non ti sembra di esagerare giusto un filino?


Io penso al lavoro 24 ore al giorno, anche quando dormo!


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Morale della favola non so che fare.
> 
> Da una parte potrei ritentare a riprendere la mia relazione in mano, dall'altra ho una donna clamorosamente bella che mi sta facendo girare la testa.
> 
> Boh.


Mi permetto un'impressione a mente fredda, da chi vede le cose senza quel coinvolgimento emotivo che giustamente senti tu.

 Fuggi dalla francese e non voltarti indietro... Visto come ti ha trattato, non mi sembra una scenata per amore ma per vanità ferita.

Anche perché lei ha dimostrato di essere volubile e di essersi stancata di te prima ancora di sposarvi o fare figli.

E sul fatto che lei ti ha controllato il computer e i tuoi dati privati.... Ti ricordi tutti quei discorsi sul controllo che tu facevi alla tua ex pur essendo stanco di lei? Ecco.

ari


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Sono in aeroporto, week end in Italia lontano da molti pensieri.
spensierato con gli amici e mi concederò un gran ristorante.
andrò da solo perché nessuno condivide con me il piacere di un gran ristorante...

ad ogni modo il binario Elena sembra lanciato con delle idee abbastanza chiare.
ieri mi ha detto che continua a pensare a me, le ho detto che sarei tornato in Italia per il fine settimana e se ne è uscita con un: e come faccio 4 giorni senza di te?
le ho risposto: ti darò dei puzzle da risolvere.

l ho accompagnata a casa, davanti alla porta, come nei film, ci siamo baciati intensamente, mi ha invitato ad entrare, ho declinato dicendo che abbiamo tempo e non mi va di correre con l'orologio.
ha sorriso dicendomi che il mio carattere e la mia determinazione l'hanno impressionata.

le ho risposto che si renderà conto molto presto di quanto sia molto difficile avere a che fare con me...

vedremo.
per il momento sono tutto sommato in confusione accettabile.

3 serate da urlo con i miei amici speriamo bastino...


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono in aeroporto, week end in Italia lontano da molti pensieri.
> spensierato con gli amici e mi concederò un gran ristorante.
> andrò da solo perché nessuno condivide con me il piacere di un gran ristorante...
> 
> ...


Sì...se fossi stato un mio amico mi sarei decisamente sentita presa per il culo...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì...se fossi stato un mio amico mi sarei decisamente sentita presa per il culo...


Per me dieci minuti dopo, avvelenata com'era ha telefonato a Ivan: Stupito pikkolo italianski lasciato me tutta bagnata. Tu viene cua e io faccio te mundialito, cempions lig e tutti kampionati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono in aeroporto, week end in Italia lontano da molti pensieri.
> spensierato con gli amici e mi concederò un gran ristorante.
> andrò da solo perché nessuno condivide con me il piacere di un gran ristorante...
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me dieci minuti dopo, avvelenata com'era ha telefonato a Ivan: Stupito pikkolo italianski lasciato me tutta bagnata. Tu viene cua e io faccio te mundialito, cempions lig e tutti kampionati.


......e penso che Ivan sia un bel ragazzone di 2metri che altro che cempions lig e campionati


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

ehm...sapete come la penso.....
"No non mi disturba affatto!!!"


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ......e penso che Ivan sia un bel ragazzone di 2metri che altro che cempions lig e campionati



Fossi rimasto avrei perso il volo sicuro! Sono arrivato con mezz'ora di anticipo al gate, mezz'ora...!!!! In mezz'ora non le slaccio nemmeno il vestito, non mi andava di cominciare niente che non potessi finire e tantomeno non avevo voglia di perdere l'aereo.
in più è un'arma abbastanza potente, non so quanti ometti le abbiano mai detto di no. 
L'attesa rende tutto più interessante...

certo potrebbe anche darmi picche lei la prossima volta ma volta giusto per rendermi la frittata, pazienza, l'ho messo in conto.


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Comunque fa una ceppa di caldo in Italia. Sono partito con maglione e giacca e ora sono in maglietta. A Bologna si suda!!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ehm...sapete come la penso.....
> "No non mi disturba affatto!!!"


Allora guardi, mi prenda due flaconi di Penetril. Dopo i pasti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Comunque fa una ceppa di caldo in Italia. Sono partito con maglione e giacca e ora sono in maglietta. A Bologna si suda!!


Bologna in Italia?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bologna in Italia?


A Roma in un giorno: piove, sudi dal caldo, te la fai sotto dal freddo, ripiove, poi caldo umido.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi permetto un'impressione a mente fredda, da chi vede le cose senza quel coinvolgimento emotivo che giustamente senti tu.
> 
> Fuggi dalla francese e non voltarti indietro... Visto come ti ha trattato, non mi sembra una scenata per amore ma per vanità ferita.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè LDS ti sembra uno compassato che usa la testa e non avrebbe bisogno di uno bravo? Ma bravo veramente?


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bologna in Italia?



Si, ho fatto un last minute per rientrare in Italia il fine settimana! Sono quasi a casa...

Almeno i miei amici mi faranno pensare ad altre cose.


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma perchè LDS ti sembra uno compassato che usa la testa e non avrebbe bisogno di uno bravo? Ma bravo veramente?



Il problema è che sono troppo innamorato della Francia, mi è entrata nel cuore, è un amore enorme per le persone, per la lingua, per il modo di vivere, per toulouse, bordeaux, paris.
mi manca troppo il legame con la Francia...

non funzionerà mai con Elena.
io penso troppo alla Francia, voglio una donna francese, voglio vivere in francese.
ad ogni modo adesso non mi va di pensarci.

è per questo che ho deciso di rientrare, per staccare per 3 giorni.


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bologna in Italia?


Dai, 20 gradi è caldo!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Si, ho fatto un last minute per rientrare in Italia il fine settimana! Sono quasi a casa...
> 
> Almeno i miei amici mi faranno pensare ad altre cose.


sì ma ti sei bevuto il carburante dell'aereo, qua stamattina diluviava, stanotte ha fatto freddo e di sicuro oggi non si suda. Ti perdono perchè la perfida albione si è insinuata in te.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono troppo innamorato della Francia, mi è entrata nel cuore, è un amore enorme per le persone, per la lingua, per il modo di vivere, per toulouse, bordeaux, paris.
> mi manca troppo il legame con la Francia...
> 
> non funzionerà mai con Elena.
> ...



Quindi tu non t'innamori di una donna. T'innamori di un'idea di donna.

Ottimo modo per mettere il culo nelle pedate, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai, 20 gradi è caldo!!


ho visto un pinguino che si lamentava in effetti. Ha detto che si stava meglio per ferragosto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono troppo innamorato della Francia, mi è entrata nel cuore, è un amore enorme per le persone, per la lingua, per il modo di vivere, per toulouse, bordeaux, paris.
> mi manca troppo il legame con la Francia...
> 
> non funzionerà mai con Elena.
> ...


lo sapevo che eri grave....


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho visto un pinguino che si lamentava in effetti. Ha detto che si stava meglio per ferragosto.


Eh certo!
Il 16 c'erano 16 gradi! Ovvio che si stava meglio...

Vabbè comunque LDS ha degnato Bologna della sua presenza ora per fargli un dispetto me ne vo a Paris!!! 
Va che interscambio culturale!!!


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi tu non t'innamori di una donna. *T'innamori di un'idea di donna.*
> 
> Ottimo modo per mettere il culo nelle pedate, secondo me.


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi tu non t'innamori di una donna. T'innamori di un'idea di donna.
> 
> Ottimo modo per mettere il culo nelle pedate, secondo me.


un pò caricaturale...Morticia chiedeva a Gomez di parlarle in francese che si attizzava.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un pò caricaturale...Morticia chiedeva a Gomez di parlarle in francese che si attizzava.....


mon petit chou. A proposito, adesso vado a sentire che dice mon ami Fitèr.


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mon petit chou. A proposito, adesso vado a sentire che dice mon ami Fitèr.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un pò caricaturale...Morticia chiedeva a Gomez di parlarle in francese che si attizzava.....


Non era il contrario ? 

E comunque, due botte a Morticia, quella in bianco e nero, con tutto il cuore


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non era il contrario ?
> 
> E comunque, due botte a Morticia, quella in bianco e nero, con tutto il cuore


a beh, "oui" tutta la vita....a costo di sopportare zio fester che fa il guardone e "mano" che insidia la chiappa....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono troppo innamorato della Francia, mi è entrata nel cuore, è un amore enorme per le persone, per la lingua, per il modo di vivere, per toulouse, bordeaux, paris.
> mi manca troppo il legame con la Francia...
> 
> non funzionerà mai con Elena.
> ...


oh ma ciccio bello! Ti rendi conto che settimana scorsa facevi i capricci da asilo marriuccia per una perchè l'amavi da ucciderti ed ora stai a fare i calcoli per un altra come se dovessi decidere quali mutande indossare per dormire? 
Qua non c'entra un cazzo la Francia il CongoBelga o Cernusco Lombardone. 

troppo vino. Davvero. C'hai la nebbia li dentro. Ed io sono della provincia Milano. La so riconoscere.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh ma ciccio bello! Ti rendi conto che settimana scorsa facevi i capricci da asilo marriuccia per una perchè l'amavi da ucciderti ed ora stai a fare i calcoli per un altra come se dovessi decidere quali mutande indossare per dormire?
> Qua non c'entra un cazzo la Francia il CongoBelga o Cernusco Lombardone.
> 
> troppo vino. Davvero. C'hai la nebbia li dentro. Ed io sono della provincia Milano. La so riconoscere.


Come sono quelle di Cernusco Lombardone ? Tope come le Lettoni ?


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2014)

Ttrafficato Come sono quelle di Cernusco Lombardone ? Tope come le Lettoni ? :rolleyes:[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Sai dov'e'?
> 
> Paesino trafficatissimo nel cuore della vera Brianza
> 
> .


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come sono quelle di Cernusco Lombardone ? Tope come le Lettoni ?


E che ne so. Mai visitato. [emoji12]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E che ne so. Mai visitato. [emoji12]


Ufff......


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono troppo innamorato della Francia, mi è entrata nel cuore, è un amore enorme per le persone, per la lingua, per il modo di vivere, per toulouse, bordeaux, paris.
> mi manca troppo il legame con la Francia...
> 
> non funzionerà mai con Elena.
> ...


io non so com'è il vino francese e vivo benissimo senza....ma a te ti fa effetto grappa...


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io non so com'è il vino francese e vivo benissimo senza....ma a te ti fa effetto grappa...



Finalmente a casa! La mamma è contenta di rivedere suo figlio!!
mi ha fatto subito il cazziatone perché la prima cosa che ho fatto è correre in cantina a controllare i vini...!

già pronto quello di stasera.

per rispetto delle tradizioni sarà un Arneis di marchesi di barolo.

per quanto riguarda essere fulminati, si credo di avere dei grossi problemi. Sono abbastanza confuso, ma non so perché. Soprattutto non riesco a capire come possa pensare ad una donna dopo pochissimo tempo. Ho fatto un cinema senza alcun senso, ero veramente innamorato? Lo sono ancora? Sono talmente tante le domande a cui non so dare una risposta.


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Finalmente a casa! La mamma è contenta di rivedere suo figlio!!
> mi ha fatto subito il cazziatone perché la prima cosa che ho fatto è correre in cantina a controllare i vini...!
> 
> già pronto quello di stasera.
> ...


stare un po'da solo per ritrovare la serenità senza teatrini non ci pensi proprio? a volte fa bene un po' di solitudine...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ufff......


Non stai a Milano adesso? Fammi un fischio che andiamo a vedere insieme. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Finalmente a casa! La mamma è contenta di rivedere suo figlio!!
> mi ha fatto subito il cazziatone perché la prima cosa che ho fatto è correre in cantina a controllare i vini...!
> 
> già pronto quello di stasera.
> ...


Ma il problema non è che tu sia confuso. Il problema è che non hai più 15 anni e quindi in genere prima di agire bisognerebbe ragionare. Magari senza le nebbie di Avalon a farla da padrone.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non stai a Milano adesso? Fammi un fischio che andiamo a vedere insieme. :rotfl:


Una volta a Cesano Maderno, con altri tre amici miei ci spacciamo per, nell'ordine: Argentino (Nato e cresciuto al Tuscolano), Irlandese (Lui era originale però), Rumeno (Abruzzese) e Portoghese (Io).

Ci credettero però.

Trattenere le lacrime dalle risate quando la tipa disse all'amica appena arrivata: Parla lentamente perché altrimenti non ti capiscono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta a Cesano Maderno, con altri tre amici miei ci spacciamo per, nell'ordine: Argentino (Nato e cresciuto al Tuscolano), Irlandese (Lui era originale però), Rumeno (Abruzzese) e Portoghese (Io).
> 
> Ci credettero però.
> 
> Trattenere le lacrime dalle risate quando la tipa disse all'amica appena arrivata: Parla lentamente perché altrimenti non ti capiscono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa che settimana scorsa una nuova amica sosteneva io fossi gay mentre io mi spaccio benissimo per etero. 

Cioè... io sarei etero.  Ci sarà rimasta male perchè le ho detto che non glielo dò? :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa che settimana scorsa una nuova amica sosteneva io fossi gay mentre io mi spaccio benissimo per etero.
> 
> Cioè... io sarei etero.  Ci sarà rimasta male perchè le ho detto che non glielo dò? :rotfl:


Probabilmente Tebe le aveva parlato del pannocchione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Probabilmente Tebe le aveva parlato del pannocchione.


Ma ancora con questa storia! :rotfl: La uccido! :rotfl:

E comunque io dico a tutte che non glielo dò nella speranza che me lo richiedano. Sia mai abbia capito male. Ma poi.... nessuna. :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta a Cesano Maderno, con altri tre amici miei ci spacciamo per, nell'ordine: Argentino (Nato e cresciuto al Tuscolano), Irlandese (Lui era originale però), Rumeno (*Abruzzese*) e Portoghese (Io).
> 
> Ci credettero però.
> 
> Trattenere le lacrime dalle risate quando la tipa disse all'amica appena arrivata: Parla lentamente perché altrimenti non ti capiscono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi fai un po' la parlata abruzzese? ti pregoooooooo
ahahahhaah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> mi fai un po' la parlata abruzzese? ti pregoooooooo
> ahahahhaah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che shti dic....io l'abruzzes nu lo sacc fa. I facev lu portugueisc


----------



## Traccia (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora veniamo al dunque...
> 
> *lascio il computer acceso e non lo blocco perché evidentemente sono da solo a casa e non ho niente da nascondere....*
> 
> ...


Spegnete luci, pc e quant'altro quando non siete a casa. 
firmato Traccia per il sociale (Save The Planet).


----------



## Traccia (12 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che shti dic....io l'abruzzes nu lo sacc fa. I facev lu portugueisc


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma veramente tu pensi che lei ha preso il tuo diniego a scopare nell'immediato come un rifiuto?
> Al massimo avrà pensato ad ansia da prestazione e si affretterà a consolarsi durante la tua assenza!
> 
> Scusa se te lo dico ma i tipi difficili sò altri!....


Puó essere, è chiaro che ci sarà qualcuno più difficile di me.
ad ogni modo aspettare non ha mai fatto male a nessuno anzi,
e ripeto che per quanto possa sembrare strano....in mezz'ora sarebbe stato abbastanza difficile fare qualcosa, avrei semplicemente perso l'aereo.

l'ansia da prestazione penso sia comune a tutte le persone che vanno per la prima volta con qualcuno con cui non sono mai state. Io non sono escluso, anzi nella mia storia personale la prima volta ha sempre fatto abbastanza pietà, di fatto ci ho sempre scherzato su dicendo che non sono un tipo da una botta e via....


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma secondo me era meglio se te la scopavi, ansia o meno, perchè più tempo aspetti, più rischi di mitizzare la cosa e darle più importanza di quella che ha...


Ma no, scusa in mezz'ora avrei perso tutta la poesia della prima volta, il massaggio con l'olio, le carezze, le coccole dopo, un sacco di cose di cui ho una gran voglia.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma no, scusa in mezz'ora avrei perso tutta la poesia della prima volta, il massaggio con l'olio, le carezze, le coccole dopo, un sacco di cose di cui ho una gran voglia.


Te c'hai più problemi di un libro di geometria delle superiori.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te c'hai più problemi di un libro di geometria delle superiori.


aggiungici anche quello di matematica.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciniconiiiii!
> 
> Ma voi non li fate mai i massaggi con l'olio?
> 
> ...


Certo! Con la mia ex spesso. Ma era la mia donna e di certo non la prima volta..... quella volta avevo solo voglia di strappare tutto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Embè, ce credo!
> 
> Io non sono una fan dei massaggi perchè mi piace andare subito al sodo. Non sono molto romantica a letto.
> 
> ...


ne ho 2 in auto.... 

Comunque è meglio l'olio per massaggi. Quello si asciuga troppo presto.


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ne ho 2 in auto....
> 
> Comunque è meglio l'olio per massaggi. Quello si asciuga troppo presto.



Non c'è niente do più erotico di un massaggio con l'olio come cristo comanda.
si comincia piano, si finisce a massaggiare l'interno coscia e poi ci si sbizzarrisce, dopo una mezz'ora qualsiasi donna sarebbe pronta a saltare addosso a chiunque.

e poi a me piace scoprire il corpo con le mie mani, mi piace trovare i punti erogeni che spesso sono nascosti. Ripeto, nessuna si è mai lamentata e facendo così mi sono sempre guadagnato il diritto di replica con quasi tutte.
una botta e via nella mia vita l'ho fatto forse un paio di volte e non mi ha mai portato proprio niente.

a me piacciono i fronzoli in quasi ogni cosa


----------



## Eratò (13 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non c'è niente do più erotico di un massaggio con l'olio come cristo comanda.
> si comincia piano, si finisce a massaggiare l'interno coscia e poi ci si sbizzarrisce, dopo una mezz'ora qualsiasi donna sarebbe pronta a saltare addosso a chiunque.
> 
> e poi a me piace scoprire il corpo con le mie mani, mi piace trovare i punti erogeni che spesso sono nascosti. Ripeto, nessuna si è mai lamentata e facendo così mi sono sempre guadagnato il diritto di replica con quasi tutte.
> ...


il sesso piu bello e appagante , secondo me,
è quello spontaneo...parte come scintilla e diventa un incendio in pochi minuti...non deve essere programmato nei gesti e nelle parole perché il corpo ha un linguaggio tutto suo dettato dal attrazione e dal istinto....vabbe che è solo la mia opinione...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2014)

Sono in un momento abbastanza triste. A casa ho trovato alcune foto dell'inizio della mia relazione con Laure. Alcune cose scritte insieme quando abbiamo fatto il nostro primo viaggio insieme. I momenti bellissimi passati insieme e sono piombato in una nostalgia incredibile. Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che anche se le nostre vite andranno avanti lei resterà sempre nel mio cuore e che nessuno prenderà mai il posto che ha avuto perché non troverò mai nessuno come lei.

mi manca tantissimo, mi manca proprio tanto.
sono stato un'ora al telefono con Elena, ma il sentimento che provo ancora per Laure è talmente forte che non so cosa fare per togliermela dalla testa.


----------



## Traccia (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono in un momento abbastanza triste. A casa ho trovato alcune foto dell'inizio della mia relazione con Laure. Alcune cose scritte insieme quando abbiamo fatto il nostro primo viaggio insieme. I momenti bellissimi passati insieme e sono piombato in una nostalgia incredibile. Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che anche se le nostre vite andranno avanti lei resterà sempre nel mio cuore e che nessuno prenderà mai il posto che ha avuto perché non troverò mai nessuno come lei.
> 
> mi manca tantissimo, mi manca proprio tanto.
> sono stato un'ora al telefono con Elena, ma il sentimento che provo ancora per Laure è talmente forte che non so cosa fare per togliermela dalla testa.


Cucciolo...
È normale...e viva dio che accada...non sei un robot...e vivila qsta tristezza e nostalgia, non soffocarla, è sacrosanto ci sia...
Ti abbraccio


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto?


Si, mi ha risposto che è molto dispiaciuta di quello che è successo, che vorrebbe non averlo mai fatto, che ha sbagliato, che possiamo parlare per risolvere la situazione.
io ho troppa paura però.
non so come fare a fidarmi, come non morire di gelosia. Ho paura di soffrire ancora come un cane bastonato.

elena è così dolce, poi sembra veramente interessata. Non so cosa ci stia trovando, voglio dire, io sono un uomo di merda proprio. Non ho nessuna certezza, sono pieno di confusione, non merito niente proprio.

sono talmente indeciso. Da una parte vorrei riprendermi la relazione con Laure, dall'altra vorrei svoltare e dare il tempo ad Elena.
non so proprio più niente.

non voglio fare altri errori, basta proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Si, mi ha risposto che è molto dispiaciuta di quello che è successo, che vorrebbe non averlo mai fatto, che ha sbagliato, che possiamo parlare per risolvere la situazione.
> io ho troppa paura però.
> non so come fare a fidarmi, come non morire di gelosia. Ho paura di soffrire ancora come un cane bastonato.
> 
> ...


Prendi tempo per te e cerca di capire cosa vuoi realmente. Se Laure o Elena ti pressano: spiega che ora non ti se ti in grado di decidere.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prendi tempo per te e cerca di capire cosa vuoi realmente. Se Laure o Elena ti pressano: spiega che ora non ti se ti in grado di decidere.



Io so molto bene cosa voglio, ed è Laure. 
Non vorrei trovarmi in una situazione complicata in futuro, una di quelle situazioni da evitare.
mi ha fatto soffrire troppo ed è il momento di svoltare, spero di riuscirci


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io so molto bene cosa voglio, ed è Laure.
> Non vorrei trovarmi in una situazione complicata in futuro, una di quelle situazioni da evitare.
> mi ha fatto soffrire troppo ed è il momento di svoltare, spero di riuscirci


quindi se lei ti chiede di chiarirvi e di riprovare, rinuncerai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono in un momento abbastanza triste. A casa ho trovato alcune foto dell'inizio della mia relazione con Laure. Alcune cose scritte insieme quando abbiamo fatto il nostro primo viaggio insieme. I momenti bellissimi passati insieme e sono piombato in una nostalgia incredibile. Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che anche se le nostre vite andranno avanti lei resterà sempre nel mio cuore e che nessuno prenderà mai il posto che ha avuto perché non troverò mai nessuno come lei.
> 
> mi manca tantissimo, mi manca proprio tanto.
> sono stato un'ora al telefono con Elena, ma il sentimento che provo ancora per Laure è talmente forte che non so cosa fare per togliermela dalla testa.



Sei scusabile al 100% per il momento che stai passando: la confusione ci sta tutta, la mancanza e la.nostalgia e la sensazione di avere le viscere che si strappano anche
Ma: benedetto figliUolo, ti prego, cerca di limitare questi momenti di protagonismo (leggi: il messaggio dai toni apocalittici)soprattutto nei momenti in cui non sono necessari.
Perché  innescano reazioni adrenaliniche che falsano la realtà.
É ovvio che non troverai nessuna come lei, e sarebbe anche auspicabile. 
Lei è lei.
Elena è una donna di cui sai poco, non in termini di nozioni, ma di esperienza di lei. 
Capisco  la fretta di vivere l'ambito lavorativo, alla tua età è pure necessaria: ma altre cose, come i vini importanti, vanno gustate con calma


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi se lei ti chiede di chiarirvi e di riprovare, rinuncerai?


Non lo so, può essere.
poi cosa faccio, le dico riproviamo e durante il lavoro passo il tempo in compagnia di una donna stupenda che mi provoca e mi scrive bigliettini in russo, con cui facciamo giochi seduttivi in continuazione?
non so se saprei essere capace di dire di no, e comunque non credo di meritare quello che ho passato.
le ho chiesto di sposarmi, mi sono esposto e messo completamente a nudo di fronte a lei e mi ha lasciato come un cane da solo.
non potrei accettare un'altra delusione a causa sua.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non lo so, può essere.
> poi cosa faccio, le dico riproviamo e durante il lavoro passo il tempo in compagnia di una donna stupenda che mi provoca e mi scrive bigliettini in russo, con cui facciamo giochi seduttivi in continuazione?
> non so se saprei essere capace di dire di no, e comunque non credo di meritare quello che ho passato.
> le ho chiesto di sposarmi, mi sono esposto e messo completamente a nudo di fronte a lei e mi ha lasciato come un cane da solo.
> non potrei accettare un'altra delusione a causa sua.


Messa così non sembra tu voglia Laure quanto una rivincita. Se posso : il fatto che tu trovi molto seduttiva Elena fa capire piuttosto che l'amore per  lei si stia esaurendo


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non lo so, può essere.
> poi cosa faccio, le dico riproviamo e durante il lavoro passo il tempo in compagnia di una donna stupenda che mi provoca e mi scrive bigliettini in russo, con cui facciamo giochi seduttivi in continuazione?
> non so se saprei essere capace di dire di no, e comunque non credo di meritare quello che ho passato.
> le ho chiesto di sposarmi, mi sono esposto e messo completamente a nudo di fronte a lei e mi ha lasciato come un cane da solo.
> non potrei accettare un'altra delusione a causa sua.


Solitudine, ti ci vuole un po'di bella salutare solitudine! È bello avere sempre qualquno con cui fare sesso, qualcuno che ci aspetta, qualcuno che ci fa sentire importanti e attraenti e seduttivi, che ci parla e ci ascolta anche quando amore proprio non è o è amore ferito ma quando quel qualcuno non c'è ad ascoltarci impariamo ad ascoltare noi stessi, obblighiamo noi stessi a farci compagnia, a conoscerci, a crescere, ad osservare tutto quello che non avevamo notato prima...e come d'incanto scopriamo cosa veramente vogliamo....non è obbligatorio stare per forza con qualcuno e non è salutare stare con una persona quando si ha la guerra in testa, né per noi né per gli altri.Non obbligare te stesso a scegliere ma stabiliscii le tue attuali priorità cosi almeno avrai un punto fermo da cui partire.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2014)

Credevo potessero farmi bene questi 4 giorni in Italia, in realtà non mi hanno fatto bene per niente. Mi ritrovo con una nostalgia ed una voglia di vedere Laure incredibile. Penso a lei ogni momento, non ho fatto altro in questi giorni, anche con i miei amici.

le ho appena inviato un messaggio per sapere se domani ha voglia di andare a bersi qualcosa, ma mi ha detto che non può per 4 giorni.
mi manca troppo...

a questo punto veramente credo che Elena mi serva come distrazione per pensare ad altro. Non voglio prenderla in giro nemmeno, mi fa molto piacere la sua compagnia, l'ho sentita anche poco fa, è tutta contenta che rientro, ma a me manca Laure in maniera spropositata.
ho una paura bestia a rimettermi in pista per salvare la relazione, e se poi non funziona e ricomincio da capo a soffrire..?
quante volte devo soffrire per una persona, basta.
veramente non ne posso più.


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Credevo potessero farmi bene questi 4 giorni in Italia, in realtà non mi hanno fatto bene per niente. Mi ritrovo con una nostalgia ed una voglia di vedere Laure incredibile. Penso a lei ogni momento, non ho fatto altro in questi giorni, anche con i miei amici.
> 
> le ho appena inviato un messaggio per sapere se domani ha voglia di andare a bersi qualcosa, ma mi ha detto che non può per 4 giorni.
> mi manca troppo...
> ...


a parte l'avatarro... quello già farebbe soffrire di suo.
ma la finisci di accennare alle tue continue sofferenze?
la peggiore sofferenza, almeno per me , è il dubbio, l'attesa.
fatta una scelta, quella è.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a parte l'avatarro... quello già farebbe soffrire di suo.
> ma la finisci di accennare alle tue continue sofferenze?
> la peggiore sofferenza, almeno per me , è il dubbio, l'attesa.
> fatta una scelta, quella è.


Mi sono letto un sacco di storie, di coppie sposate con figli distrutte, amori finiti dopo decenni.
in confronto la mia è una passeggiata al parco con la nonna.
non voglio nemmeno pensare alla sofferenza di determinati utenti. Solo non so dove trovare le forze per superare l'attesa.
mi piacerebbe che fosse facile non pensarci.
non vedo l'ora di tornare a lavorare, almeno per 13 ore al giorno ho la testa occupata e per il resto del tempo Elena mi distrae.


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un sacco di storie, di coppie sposate con figli distrutte, amori finiti dopo decenni.
> in confronto la mia è una passeggiata al parco con la nonna.
> non voglio nemmeno pensare alla sofferenza di determinati utenti. Solo non so dove trovare le forze per superare l'attesa.
> mi piacerebbe che fosse facile non pensarci.
> non vedo l'ora di tornare a lavorare, almeno per 13 ore al giorno ho la testa occupata e per il resto del tempo Elena mi distrae.



ho letto veramente poco di te, per cui, potrei sbagliare.
a naso, dico che il narcisismo e l'autocommiserazione,
 fanno solo danni.
una scelta anche veloce la devi fare, non credo tu abbia 20 anni.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un sacco di storie, di coppie sposate con figli distrutte, amori finiti dopo decenni.


e questo non ti ha insegnato nulla?
Non vedi che la tua è già partita con piede sbagliato?
Come potreste stare tra 10 anni?
Fa male non lo discuto, ma non mi sembra un rapporto sul quale investire.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e questo non ti ha insegnato nulla?
> Non vedi che la tua è già partita con piede sbagliato?
> Come potreste stare tra 10 anni?
> Fa male non lo discuto, ma non mi sembra un rapporto sul quale investire.



Ho pensato tanto alla tua storia, al carattere che devi avere per sopportare quello che ti è passato. All'uomo che sei con i coglioni per poter andare avanti.
io mi sento giusto un fesso che non riesco a gestire una cazzo di relazione a 28 anni e non sono nemmeno capace di chiudere una porta come si deve con praticamente niente in ballo. 

Troppe domande con troppe risposte già scritte. La consapevolezza di aver poggiato dei mattoni senza che nessuno ci mettesse il cemento e al primo soffio di vento tutto sia crollato. Tempo perso, energie gettate, progetti finti, tante parole a vuoto, tanta ipocrisia e moltissima finzione.

nonostante sia consapevole di questo non riesco ancora a buttarla fuori dalla mia vita. 
Ci sto provando, credo che con estremo egoismo userò Elena per staccarmi da Laure. 
Non so con che basi metterò su in piedi qualcosa, ma la solitudine di questi 4 giorni mi ha portato a regredire ad un livello di nostalgia che non voglio provare.
cercherò di concentrarmi su un'altra persona da martedì, sperando di non fare soffrire nessuno.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho pensato tanto alla tua storia, al carattere che devi avere per sopportare quello che ti è passato. All'uomo che sei con i coglioni per poter andare avanti.
> io mi sento giusto un fesso che non riesco a gestire una cazzo di relazione a 28 anni e non sono nemmeno capace di chiudere una porta come si deve con praticamente niente in ballo.
> 
> Troppe domande con troppe risposte già scritte. La consapevolezza di aver poggiato dei mattoni senza che nessuno ci mettesse il cemento e al primo soffio di vento tutto sia crollato. Tempo perso, energie gettate, progetti finti, tante parole a vuoto, tanta ipocrisia e moltissima finzione.
> ...


Quando ho conosciuto Lady Godiva avevo appena compiuto 30 anni.
Un anno prima avevo chiuso una storia che credevo importante, durata 5 anni.
In mezzo alle due storie tante frequentazioni inutili che mi avevano convinto che sarei rimasto sempre single e che tra l'altro mi avevano molto impoverito caratterialmente e come persona.
La vita non finisce alla mia età, figuriamoci alla tua.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto Lady Godiva avevo appena compiuto 30 anni.
> Un anno prima avevo chiuso una storia che credevo importante, durata 5 anni.
> In mezzo alle due storie tante frequentazioni inutili che mi avevano convinto che sarei rimasto sempre single e che tra l'altro mi avevano molto impoverito caratterialmente e come persona.
> La vita non finisce alla mia età, figuriamoci alla tua.


Lo so.
grazie stark72, quando mi sento a terra e non so cosa fare mi dico, fai come stark.
se mai un giorno verrai a Londra, ti inviterò a cena.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Credo che tu sia troppo crudele con te stesso quando ti definisci una merda.
> Le tue reazioni sono perfettamente normali dopo un tradimento... anzi, come ti ho già scritto, strano che tu non te la sia scopata alla prima occasione, la bella russa.
> 
> Però...
> ...



Io non voglio rimanere da solo, non lo voglio fare proprio.
e in secondo luogo, mi ero praticamente convinto e le ho giustamente chiesto di vederci domani, ma mi ha post posto di 4 giorni.
martedì chiederò ad Elena se ha parlato con il suo ragazzo, cosa che dubito, e vedremo cosa mi dirà.
è una donna di cui non mi fiderò mai a prescindere.
ma come, il tuo ragazzo viene dall'Estonia per vederti e tu passi un'ora al telefono di nascosto con me?! Tu sei matta dentro proprio. Nessun rispetto. Se fa di queste cose a lui che è il suo ragazzo da 7 mesi, non voglio nemmeno immaginare di cosa sia capace.


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io non voglio rimanere da solo, non lo voglio fare proprio.
> e in secondo luogo, mi ero praticamente convinto e le ho giustamente chiesto di vederci domani, ma mi ha post posto di 4 giorni.
> martedì chiederò ad Elena se ha parlato con il suo ragazzo, cosa che dubito, e vedremo cosa mi dirà.
> è una donna di cui non mi fiderò mai a prescindere.
> ma come, il tuo ragazzo viene dall'Estonia per vederti e tu passi un'ora al telefono di nascosto con me?! Tu sei matta dentro proprio. Nessun rispetto. Se fa di queste cose a lui che è il suo ragazzo da 7 mesi, non voglio nemmeno immaginare di cosa sia capace.


madonna!!!
ma tue sei proprio fuori di testa.
sei una specie di psicopatico....
perchè ti infili dentro a queste cose, se già le giudichi?


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna!!!
> ma tue sei proprio fuori di testa.
> sei una specie di psicopatico....
> perchè ti infili dentro a queste cose, se già le giudichi?


Be potrò quanto meno sbattermela per un po'...una relazione con una così e devo comprarmi un soppalco da poggiare sulla testa per le corna cominceranno ad essere pesanti.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Be potrò quanto meno sbattermela per un po'...una relazione con una così e devo comprarmi un soppalco da poggiare sulla testa per le corna cominceranno ad essere pesanti.


E tu, eventualmente,  reputi necessario svuotarti le palle?
Così per sapere...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vabbè, comunque trattala con rispetto e sincerità...
> 
> Non prenderla per il culo solo per scopartela, tanto ho l'impressione che te la darà comunque, anche se non le prometti mari e monti.
> 
> ...


Nessuna idea. Lei dice perché era ubriaca fradicia ed è successo velocemente, ma non mi interessa. Non sono incazzato perché mi ha tradito. Sono deluso perché tutti i progetti che avevamo fatto e ogni cosa in cui credevo si è volatilizzata. Il tradimento per me non è stata la cosa più grave, proprio per niente.

per quanto riguarda Elena, non prometterò niente a nessuno. Tanto lei sa benissimo che sono appena uscito da una storia complicata. Sa cosa penso e non ho bisogno di inventare nessuna storiella.
vedremo quando capiterà il momento, se capiterà, se riuscirò a farlo o se il pensiero di Laure sarà troppo forte.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto Lady Godiva avevo appena compiuto 30 anni.
> Un anno prima avevo chiuso una storia che credevo importante, durata 5 anni.
> In mezzo alle due storie tante frequentazioni inutili che mi avevano convinto che sarei rimasto sempre single e che tra l'altro mi avevano molto impoverito caratterialmente e come persona.
> La vita non finisce alla mia età, figuriamoci alla tua.


Lady Godiva sarebbe tua moglie ? :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Nessuna idea. Lei dice perché era ubriaca fradicia ed è successo velocemente, ma non mi interessa. Non sono incazzato perché mi ha tradito. Sono deluso perché tutti i progetti che avevamo fatto e ogni cosa in cui credevo si è volatilizzata. Il tradimento per me non è stata la cosa più grave, proprio per niente.
> 
> per quanto riguarda Elena, non prometterò niente a nessuno. Tanto lei sa benissimo che sono appena uscito da una storia complicata. Sa cosa penso e non ho bisogno di inventare nessuna storiella.
> vedremo quando capiterà il momento, se capiterà, se riuscirò a farlo o se il pensiero di Laure sarà troppo forte.


LDS mi sembri uno di quelli cornuti che scoprendo le corna s' incattiviscono e si sentono autorizzati di fare qualsiasi cosa compreso l'usare le persone come "distrazione".Tu qualche post fa hai scritto che imparavi a scrivere in cirillico, che non hai fatto
sesso con elena perché non facevi in tempo a fare il massagio con l'olio, poi che elena e simpatica ma è pure una che metterebbe chissà quante corna al fidanzato, adesso te ne esci che elena gia sa tutto.....tu già affrontandola come un giocatolo che ti trattiene dal cadere in ginocchio di fronte alla ex, la prendi in giro.e dico perché la devi coinvolgere in mezzo al casino vostro? perche? almeno evita le romanticherie.e se poi vuoi fare sesso con lei diglielo chiaramente "sei strafiga, mai vista e mai piu vedro una come te in vita mia e voglio far sesso con te perche mi fai uscire matto e per poter raccontare un giorno che mi sono fatto una della tua straordinaria bellezza".punto.

P.S: oltre le donne e i vini ci sono anche altre "distrazioni" nel mondo sai? la musica, il cinema, la palestra, le passegiate, i libri sono 
solo alcuni esempi.e attento al fidanzato di elena...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> LDS mi sembri uno di quelli cornuti che scoprendo le corna s' incattiviscono e si sentono autorizzati di fare qualsiasi cosa compreso l'usare le persone come "distrazione".Tu qualche post fa hai scritto che imparavi a scrivere in cirillico, che non hai fatto
> sesso con elena perché non facevi in tempo a fare il massagio con l'olio, poi che elena e simpatica ma è pure una che metterebbe chissà quante corna al fidanzato, adesso te ne esci che elena gia sa tutto.....tu già affrontandola come un giocatolo che ti trattiene dal cadere in ginocchio di fronte alla ex, la prendi in giro.e dico perché la devi coinvolgere in mezzo al casino vostro? perche? almeno evita le romanticherie.e se poi vuoi fare sesso con lei diglielo chiaramente "sei strafiga, mai vista e mai piu vedro una come te in vita mia e voglio far sesso con te perche mi fai uscire matto e per poter raccontare un giorno che mi sono fatto una della tua straordinaria bellezza".punto.
> 
> P.S: oltre le donne e i vini ci sono anche altre "distrazioni" nel mondo sai? la musica, il cinema, la palestra, le passegiate, i libri sono
> solo alcuni esempi.e attento al fidanzato di elena...


Gia, immagino che non siano tutti coglioni come il sottoscritto che si sono limitati a fare una telefonata. A qualcuno bisognerebbe spezzare le gambe.
ad ogni modo non mi faccio vivo di certo fin tanto che lui è a londra.
sono in stazione, direzione Malpensa e rientro a casa. Domani riprendo a lavorare e a fare quello che veramente mi distrae.

non è che abbia tutto questo tempo da dedicare ad altre attività altre al lavoro visti gli orari che ho.

per quanto riguarda invece il rispettare Elena e non mentirle, quella sicuramente è una cosa che non farò. Ma senza romanticismo, carezze e coccole il sesso non mi è quasi mai piaciuto. Sono cose che ho sempre cercato e che cercherò sempre. 
Mi è già capitato più di una volta di restare là come un fesso per un paio d'ore a cercare di venire senza riuscirci perché semplicemente senza coinvolgimento emotivo il mio cervello mi blocca.

non ho veramente alcun piacere fisico se non ci metto del sentimento, ripeto, una botta e via è da quando ho 18 anni che non funziona più per me.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Ad ogni modo come distrazione sto studiando l'alfabeto russo, ho imparato a scrivere quasi tutte le lettere, il prossimo passo sarà pronunciarle! 
Come lingua non mi dispiace proprio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> LDS mi sembri uno di quelli cornuti che scoprendo le corna s' incattiviscono e si sentono autorizzati di fare qualsiasi cosa compreso l'usare le persone come "distrazione".Tu qualche post fa hai scritto che imparavi a scrivere in cirillico, che non hai fatto
> 
> sesso con elena perché non facevi in tempo a fare il massagio con l'olio, poi che elena e simpatica ma è pure una che metterebbe chissà quante corna al fidanzato, adesso te ne esci che elena gia sa tutto.....tu già affrontandola come un giocatolo che ti trattiene dal cadere in ginocchio di fronte alla ex, la prendi in giro.e dico perché la devi coinvolgere in mezzo al casino vostro? perche? almeno evita le romanticherie.e se poi vuoi fare sesso con lei diglielo chiaramente "sei strafiga, mai vista e mai piu vedro una come te in vita mia e voglio far sesso con te perche mi fai uscire matto e per poter raccontare un giorno che mi sono fatto una della tua straordinaria bellezza".punto.
> 
> ...



Allora ditelo che mi volete rovinare la ficscion


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora ditelo che mi volete rovinare la ficscion


scusa


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Il peggio in assoluto è stato comunicare la relazione terminata a casa.
dopo che avevo presentato Laure a tutta la famiglia nemmeno un mese fa in vacanza. Dopo aver parlato di progetti. Sentirmi dire, ma è una così brava ragazza!
lei aveva parlato dei suoi progetti di volontariato, che io obiettivamente non condivido.

tutta una serie di cose che mi hanno fatto riprecipitare. Forse dovrei dare una chance alla nostra relazione, ma mai come adesso ho paura di farmi male.

non ho avuto nessun tentennamento quando c'era da partire per la Francia a fare un lavoro che non conoscevo in un paese in cui non parlavo nemmeno una parola, in una città enorme senza nemmeno un tetto dove dormire.

oggi mi piscio sotto a scrivere ad una donna che amo tantissimo che è disposta a discutere per vedere come fare per riprenderci la nostra vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> scusa



Parte faceta:  mi sembrava da paracula fatta e finita arrivare e quotarti a prescindere come mi succede da un po' di tempo a questa parte 
Parte seria: mi sembra che alla fine tu, LDS, abbia combinato concretamente gran poco e che tutto quello che scrivi sia il tuo rovello interiore che hai bisogno di sfogare in qualche modo.
Voglio sperarci, perché certi tuoi passaggi logici e certe licenze che prendi su chi ha avuto solo la ventura di incrociare la tua strada in un momento critico della tua storia sentimentale mi mettono veramente i brividi.
La facilità di fare e disfare, di pensare tutto e il contrario di tutto nel giro di poche ore. L'intenzionalità con la quale metteresti in atto certe dinamiche che hai disprezzato quando le hai subite.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2014)

Ma magari ti becca il tipo di Elena, che poi si scoprirà essere un ex Spetsnaz buttato fuori dal corpo perché troppo incazzoso.


----------



## drusilla (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> LDS mi sembri uno di quelli cornuti che scoprendo le corna s' incattiviscono e si sentono autorizzati di fare qualsiasi cosa compreso l'usare le persone come "distrazione".Tu qualche post fa hai scritto che imparavi a scrivere in cirillico, che non hai fatto
> sesso con elena perché non facevi in tempo a fare il massagio con l'olio, poi che elena e simpatica ma è pure una che metterebbe chissà quante corna al fidanzato, adesso te ne esci che elena gia sa tutto.....tu già affrontandola come un giocatolo che ti trattiene dal cadere in ginocchio di fronte alla ex, la prendi in giro.e dico perché la devi coinvolgere in mezzo al casino vostro? perche? almeno evita le romanticherie.e se poi vuoi fare sesso con lei diglielo chiaramente "sei strafiga, mai vista e mai piu vedro una come te in vita mia e voglio far sesso con te perche mi fai uscire matto e per poter raccontare un giorno che mi sono fatto una della tua straordinaria bellezza".punto.
> 
> P.S: oltre le donne e i vini ci sono anche altre "distrazioni" nel mondo sai? la musica, il cinema, la palestra, le passegiate, i libri sono
> solo alcuni esempi.e attento al fidanzato di elena...


massima stima!! quotissimissimo


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io non voglio rimanere da solo, non lo voglio fare proprio..


Ecco perché combini dei danni inenarrabili.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

*Al peggio non c'è fine*

Mi ha appena chiamato l'ospedale da Londra, Laure ha avuto un incidente. Nessuno mi dice niente, lei ha chiesto di chiamarmi, non sapeva nemmeno che ero in Italia. 
Non so come sta, non so che è successo, non so se è grave. Ho chiesto se hanno avvisato la famiglia, ma Laure ha chiesto espressamente di me. 
Non posso nemmeno chiamare i suoi per dire cosa? Per spaventarli a morte?

al momento non posso parlare con lei perché dorme.

madonna. Spero stia bene.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora ditelo che mi volete rovinare la ficscion


Comincio a pensare anche io a una sceneggiatura prova per una nuova ficscion!


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Scrivetemi un lieto fine per cortesia.
 In questo momento non so nemmeno se la vedrò, è assurdo veramente. Assurdo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Scrivetemi un lieto fine per cortesia.
> In questo momento non so nemmeno se la vedrò, è assurdo veramente. Assurdo.


facci sapere come sta quando sai.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Scrivetemi un lieto fine per cortesia.
> In questo momento non so nemmeno se la vedrò, è assurdo veramente. Assurdo.


Perdonami, ma ti chiama l'ospedale per una persona che fino a una settimana fa dicevi che amavi come nessuno ha amato mai e tu stai qui a dire che ti ha chiamato l'ospedale e non sai manco che è successo? Tutto questo invece di correre in ospedale pure se sei ancora in mutande?
Internet fa male...ma male davvero...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

Scusami, dimenticavo che stai tornando a Londra...pensavo fossi già lì...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Scrivetemi un lieto fine per cortesia.
> In questo momento non so nemmeno se la vedrò, è assurdo veramente. Assurdo.


Laure non s è fatta niente ma dovrà stare qualche giorno in osservazione in ospedale perché con le botte alla testa non si scherza.

Fra un'analisi e l'altra farà sesso sfrenato col portantino dell'ospedale e tu verrai a saperlo quando, presentandoti con un mazzolin di fiori e cioccolatini in ospedale, la vedrai a quattro di bastoni col portantino.

Distrutto scapperai da Elena, riciclando il mazzolin di fiori e i cioccolatini, solo che in quel momento lei è con lo Spetsnaz che ti pisterà come l'uva settembrina.

Tu ti ritroverai da solo a Hyde Park a mangiare cioccolatini.

Lieto fine. Per Laure ed Elena sicuramente.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma ti chiama l'ospedale per una persona che fino a una settimana fa dicevi che amavi come nessuno ha amato mai e tu stai qui a dire che ti ha chiamato l'ospedale e non sai manco che è successo? Tutto questo invece di correre in ospedale pure se sei ancora in mutande?
> Internet fa male...ma male davvero...


E come cazzo ci vado che sono in Italia?
ho il volo alle 4....!

potessi sarei già la. 
Non ho un volo prima altrimenti sarei già sull'aereo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare anche io a una sceneggiatura prova per una nuova ficscion!


OT rientrata?  Fine OT


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> E come cazzo ci vado che sono in Italia?
> ho il volo alle 4....!
> 
> potessi sarei già la.
> Non ho un volo prima altrimenti sarei già sull'aereo.


Ciccio stai calmino, ti ho già chiesto scusa.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ciccio stai calmino, ti ho già chiesto scusa.


Sono un pelo agitato.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Laure non s è fatta niente ma dovrà stare qualche giorno in osservazione in ospedale perché con le botte alla testa non si scherza.
> 
> Fra un'analisi e l'altra farà sesso sfrenato col portantino dell'ospedale e tu verrai a saperlo quando, presentandoti con un mazzolin di fiori e cioccolatini in ospedale, la vedrai a quattro di bastoni col portantino.
> 
> ...


Va bene la qualsiasi purché stia bene.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT rientrata?  Fine OT


Nu!!! rientro domani sera, ma l'aeroporto è chiuso oggi e domani quindi mi hanno deviata su treviso e arrivo tardi per cui mi tocca dormire lì e rientro a casa mercoledì! 
Sto per uscire ora, ieri sono rientrata a mezzanotte e mezza,  ho camminato dalle 10 del mattino...sono decisamente morta!!


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> E come cazzo ci vado che sono in Italia?
> ho il volo alle 4....!
> 
> potessi sarei già la.
> Non ho un volo prima altrimenti sarei già sull'aereo.


Richiamare l'ospedale per parlare con uno dei medici responsabili e avere delucidazioni no?


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Mi ha chiamato la sua famiglia per chiedermi come sta. 
Mi sento proprio una merda. 

Ma cosa cristo sono rientrato a fare in Italia. A casa dovevo stare e dirle di si subito, non sarebbe successo niente.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Richiamare l'ospedale per parlare con uno dei medici responsabili e avere delucidazioni no?


Ho già chiesto, mi hanno detto che non me lo dicono perché non sono un parente.
attenderò che suo padre mi dica cosa ha e poi saprò qualcosa di più questa sera quando arriverò


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato la sua famiglia per chiedermi come sta.
> Mi sento proprio una merda.
> 
> Ma cosa cristo sono rientrato a fare in Italia. A casa dovevo stare e dirle di si subito, non sarebbe successo niente.


pensieri inutili.non ti crogiolare nel solito tuo narcisismo cosmico


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato la sua famiglia per chiedermi come sta. Mi sento proprio una merda. Ma cosa cristo sono rientrato a fare in Italia. A casa dovevo stare e dirle di si subito, non sarebbe successo niente.


Non c'è nessuno su a Londra che può farti sapere qualcosa di più? Che si colleghi di laure, amici in comune


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho già chiesto, mi hanno detto che non me lo dicono perché non sono un parente.
> attenderò che suo padre mi dica cosa ha e poi saprò qualcosa di più questa sera quando arriverò


io non ho capito un piffero....ma il padre che chiama a te per sapere come sta lei da cui poi tu aspetti che ti dica cosa ha lei dov'è?madoooona che casino!


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io non ho capito un piffero....ma il padre che chiama a te per sapere come sta lei da cui poi tu aspetti che ti dica cosa ha lei dov'è?madoooona che casino!


Io non ho detto a nessuno che sono rientrato in Italia. Perciò nessuno si aspettava che io non potessi andare.
Non abbiamo alcun amico in comune perché non abbiamo alcun amico. Ho chiamato il mio coinquilino dicendoli se può andare in ospedale, si sta precipitando.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

È caduta uscendo dall'autobus ed ha picchiato la testa, ha perso i sensi, ma pare non sia niente di grave.


----------



## drusilla (15 Settembre 2014)

sarò esagerata io o in questa storia tutti bevono troppo?


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sarò esagerata io o in questa storia tutti bevono troppo?


Boh, sono un po' più tranquillo. Ci berremo sopra


----------



## drusilla (15 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Boh, sono un po' più tranquillo. Ci berremo sopra


:rotfl:grande


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Laure non s è fatta niente ma dovrà stare qualche giorno in osservazione in ospedale perché con le botte alla testa non si scherza.
> 
> Fra un'analisi e l'altra farà sesso sfrenato col portantino dell'ospedale e tu verrai a saperlo quando, presentandoti con un mazzolin di fiori e cioccolatini in ospedale, la vedrai *a quattro di bastoni col portantino*.
> 
> ...


mi fai un disegnino? :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2014)

l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è: 70 persone che lavorano in un ristorante???
quanto è grande, 8000 metri quadri?


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

sta bene.

le ho fatto una battuta per farla sorridere: le ho detto, ascolta, ieri ti ho chiesto se ti andava di vedermi che andavamo a berci qualcosa, non occorreva che saltassi da un autobus in corsa...

oddio, sembra che le sia passato sopra un tir, ma sta bene.

ha picchiato in pieno la faccia per terra. ha perso i sensi, una leggerissima commozione cerebrale, ma fra un paio di giorni potrà tornare a casa.
le ho detto che casa sua è con me, e che il suo posto sa benissimo dove sta.
io sono disposto a mettere una pietra sopra a tutto, a ricominciare, perché sono innamorato e niente è cambiato.
adesso è stanca, provata, spaventata e vedremo nei prossimi giorni il da farsi.
Non so se verrà a casa, non mi sembrava molto convinta, però forse è semplicemente per la botta che ha preso.

Domani mattina comincio a mezzogiorno, prima di andare al lavoro, alle 10 passerò di nuovo per vedere come sta.

Mi dispiace molto vederla così, piena di fasciature e con una faccia gonfia come un pallone.
Queste cose mi fanno veramente pensare che basta un attimo, veramente un attimo, per ritrovarsi con niente in mano.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è: 70 persone che lavorano in un ristorante???
> quanto è grande, 8000 metri quadri?



30 in cucina, 35 in sala, 4 al telefono + 1 responsabile delle risorse umane.

fanno una settantina, considerando poi che ci sono almeno una decina di stagisti in sala e cucina, fai tu...


----------



## LDS (16 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oh meno male!
> 
> Almeno hai preso na decisione.
> 
> ...



non so.
le ho detto di tornare, mo vediamo se torna....

con Elena, vediamo domani che mi dice.
Se me la trombo una volta è finita...è troppo bella.

se Laure rientra a casa, Elena non la sento più.
Se non rientra, quantomeno al fisico darò un contentino visto che la mente al momento è fuori uso.


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so.
> le ho detto di tornare, mo vediamo se torna....
> 
> con Elena, vediamo domani che mi dice.
> ...


la tua totale mancanza di carattere è spaventosa.una foglia al vento...


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai, non fare lo sfigato schiavo del suo pene, credo e spero che saprai distinguere tra un amore importante e una botta e via con una bella ragazza.
> :up:


non è che pretendi troppo da lui?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so.
> le ho detto di tornare, mo vediamo se torna....
> 
> con Elena, vediamo domani che mi dice.
> ...


Decisamente un grande amore quello per Laurie. Se non torna sei già pronto a trombartene un'altra.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so.
> le ho detto di tornare, mo vediamo se torna....
> 
> con Elena, vediamo domani che mi dice.
> ...





Erato' ha detto:


> la tua totale mancanza di carattere è spaventosa.una foglia al vento...





farfalla ha detto:


> Decisamente un grande amore quello per Laurie. Se non torna sei già pronto a trombartene un'altra.


Io sulla francese mi sono già pronunciato, e anche su LDS.

Ma a lui dico: tu come la prenderesti se Laure dicesse agli "amici": "Torno da LDS, ma se non mi vuole ho sempre il capo che mi trapana che è un piacere..."?


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

Io riquoto Chiara quando chiedeva di non rovinare la ficscion! 
Beatiful è inarrivabile, ma a Centovetrine ci avviciniamo tranquillamente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io riquoto Chiara quando chiedeva di non rovinare la ficscion!
> 
> 
> Beatiful è inarrivabile, ma a Centovetrine ci avviciniamo tranquillamente!




Cioè, guarda pure il titolo: "il destino"

Un vero feuilleton del 2014



:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi
> viene da dire è: 70 persone che lavorano in un ristorante???
> quanto è grande, 8000 metri quadri?


Ci sono. Ci sono.

Quello dove ha lavorato nei fine settimana mia figlia ha sette cuochi quindi aiuto cuochi una trentina di cameriere quattro titolari mogli nipoti e pasticcere.

Il lavoro c'è per tutti.

clienti che prenotano cene costose e x fortuna lasciano anche mance costose.

Calciatori industriali politici e molti nomi noti. Tantissimi matrimoni fino a pochi anni fa. Ora in calo ovunque.

Su tre piani con varie sale e spazi all'aperto. Residenze con dieci suite. Nel cuore della vera e ricca Brianza.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, guarda pure il titolo: "il destino"
> 
> Un vero feuilleton del 2014
> 
> ...


Ho notato ho notato...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2014)

E vabbè dai.

Se finisce una storia importante per me, mi viene spontaneo di distrarmi con una storiella... anche ammantandola di romanticherie varie, non per illudere nè me nè l'altro, ma perchè mi piace così...
Non è anormale.

unica differenza: chiunque condivida con me una notte o un'ora o qualche giorno, rimane sempre un principino del mio cuore, non penso di avere mai usato parole così poco carine nei confronti di un mio accompagnatore. Prima di tutto sono persone...


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E vabbè dai.
> 
> Se finisce una storia importante per me, mi viene spontaneo di distrarmi con una storiella... anche ammantandola di romanticherie varie, non per illudere nè me nè l'altro, ma perchè mi piace così...
> Non è anormale.
> ...


:up:


----------



## tesla (16 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> 30 in cucina, 35 in sala, 4 al telefono + 1 responsabile delle risorse umane.
> 
> fanno una settantina, considerando poi che ci sono almeno una decina di stagisti in sala e cucina, fai tu...


4 al telefono? 



disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono. Ci sono.
> 
> Quello dove ha lavorato nei fine settimana mia figlia ha sette cuochi quindi aiuto cuochi una trentina di cameriere quattro titolari mogli nipoti e pasticcere.
> 
> ...


sono sinceramente sconcertata, non immaginavo una cosa del genere.
immagino che non sia lo Spizzico, per dirne una :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> 4 al telefono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah  no di certo.

pensa che era nato come trattoria dai.nonni degli attuali gestori nel dopoguerra.

Effettivamente mantiene alla grande quattro grandi famiglie e paga molti molti stipendi ma conta là  professionalità.Si mangia davvero bene e curano i particolari.

Il parcheggio alla sera sembra là concessionaria di auto lussuose e potenti. 

Poi internet ha portato pure  molti stranieri che mai avrebbero conosciuto quel posto in mezzo ai vigneti. Bisogna sapersi vendere.

piccola  nota simpatica: e' capitato spesso.  che cameriere di mezz'eta'  servissero attori famosi e belli senza riconoscerli. ..
mia figlia in altre sale li vedesse per caso e si meravigliasse delle colleghe.  

io sarei là prima a non riconoscerli. ....in compenso conosco molti clienti per averli avuti a mia volta come clienti al mio lavoro. 


Là più snob capitata un ex ministro. Una fetta di prosciutto e grissini. Stop.

che ci vai a fare al ristorante per non mangiare. ..
boh!


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E vabbè dai.
> 
> Se finisce una storia importante per me, mi viene spontaneo di distrarmi con una storiella... anche ammantandola di romanticherie varie, non per illudere nè me nè l'altro, ma perchè mi piace così...
> Non è anormale.
> ...


più che altro, si può pensare - in maniera matta e disperatissima - all'amore...
oppure, per accantonare la tipa, darsi al fiki-fiki con fanciulle baltiche, egee o indocinesi...

ma che sfogo è: "la amo da morire, le perdono la sgroppata col primo venuto, le ho chiesto di tornare a casa che è il suo nido....ma se non lo fa, sticazzi, mi scopo Olga-Tatyana-Irina..."


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Decisamente un grande amore quello per Laurie. Se non torna sei già pronto a trombartene un'altra.


....io qui ho letto di gente che dichiarava di amare profondamente il partner tradendolo e non mi pare che si stupissero proprio in tanti


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> più che altro, si può pensare - in maniera matta e disperatissima - all'amore...
> oppure, per accantonare la tipa, darsi al fiki-fiki con fanciulle baltiche, egee o indocinesi...
> 
> ma che sfogo è: "la amo da morire, le perdono la sgroppata col primo venuto, le ho chiesto di tornare a casa che è il suo nido....ma se non lo fa, sticazzi, mi scopo Olga-Tatyana-Irina..."



Paura della sofferenza.
Al solo pensiero che la cosa vada male, la testa si rifugia nel pensiero consolatorio. E' una fuga dalla sofferenza.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, guarda pure il titolo: "il destino"
> 
> Un vero feuilleton del 2014
> 
> ...


un pezzo di vita come altri che merita rispetto pur nelle critiche che si abbia voglia di fare


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Paura della sofferenza.
> Al solo pensiero che la cosa vada male, la testa si rifugia nel pensiero consolatorio. E' una fuga dalla sofferenza.


verissimo. a me successe quando fui lasciato (non c'entravano le corna, ero stato bravissimo e non comprendevo..). Ma pensavo davvero solo a lei...e le fanciulle elevate (...) a riempitivo...beh, era una tragedia svegliarsi con loro accanto.
In altre parole: come si fa - nel momento stesso in cui si sostiene di amare e di voler perdonare il tradimento subito, supplicando la fedifraga di tornare - a dire "se dice no, un bel massaggio di un'ora a quell'altra, magari con cena, cicchettino, e saggio di biglietti d'amore in cirillico"?
Per me non c'è compatibilità. Avrei preferito un "mi trovo na zoccola qualsiasi e bum bum". Quello ci può stare...ma programamre il piano B con romanticismo...
Ma sapete che per me l'intera storia non regge quanto i cambiamenti di opinione e d'umore di LDS.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....io qui ho letto di gente che dichiarava di amare profondamente il partner tradendolo e non mi pare che si stupissero proprio in tanti


perfetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> verissimo. a me successe quando fui lasciato (non c'entravano le corna, ero stato bravissimo e non comprendevo..). Ma pensavo davvero solo a lei...e le fanciulle elevate (...) a riempitivo...beh, era una tragedia svegliarsi con loro accanto.
> In altre parole: come si fa - nel momento stesso in cui si sostiene di amare e di voler perdonare il tradimento subito, supplicando la fedifraga di tornare - a dire "se dice no, un bel massaggio di un'ora a quell'altra, magari con cena, cicchettino, e saggio di biglietti d'amore in cirillico"?
> Per me non c'è compatibilità. Avrei preferito un "mi trovo na zoccola qualsiasi e bum bum". Quello ci può stare...ma programamre il piano B con romanticismo...
> Ma sapete che per me l'intera storia non regge quanto i cambiamenti di opinione e d'umore di LDS.



Bè.
Se ci pensi, in realtà non risulta così assurdo... ovviamente non andrebbe bene per tutti, dipende dal carattere, ma non risulta innaturale..
Quando una storia finisce, perdi Lei e poi anche tutta una serie di cose legate a Lei. Il romanticismo i massaggi le emozioni la cena assieme...
Se tamponi con emozioni di bassa lega, con una lei che, con tutto il rispetto, non è Lei, magari aiuta. Hai pero Lei ma non hai perso tutto il corollario. 

Smetti di fumare ma mantieni la gestualità con la sigaretta elettronica...


----------



## Eratò (16 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Paura della sofferenza.
> Al solo pensiero che la cosa vada male, la testa si rifugia nel pensiero consolatorio. E' una fuga dalla sofferenza.


ma starà anche fuggendo dalla sofferenza come no....il punto è la sua incoerenza ....elena è dolce, bellissima,simpatica ma dal altro lato chissa quante corna mette al fidanzato, non la prende sul serio.insomma puo essere che sta elena,visti i bigliettini e i giochetti  di seduzione, si stia anche prendendo una cotta?e poi di là consiglia di lasciar stare le donne impegnate e si giustifica dicendo che al letto non ci è andato  ma una botta se non torna laure proverà a dargliela...ma poi visto che lui soffre è autorizzato a usare gli altri come meglio crede?quindi viste le corna facciamo tutti come cavolo ci pare perché soffriamo e abbiamo paura....


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma starà anche fuggendo dalla sofferenza come no....il punto è la sua incoerenza ....elena è dolce, bellissima,simpatica ma dal altro lato chissa quante corna mette al fidanzato, non la prende sul serio.insomma puo essere che sta elena,visti i bigliettini e i giochetti di seduzione, si stia anche prendendo una cotta?e poi di là consiglia di lasciar stare le donne impegnate e si giustifica dicendo che al letto non ci è andato ma una botta se non torna laure proverà a dargliela...ma poi visto che lui soffre è autorizzato a usare gli altri come meglio crede?quindi viste le corna facciamo tutti come cavolo ci pare perché soffriamo e abbiamo paura....


:up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....io qui ho letto di gente che dichiarava di amare profondamente il partner tradendolo e non mi pare che si stupissero proprio in tanti


Io si. Non lo capirò mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un pezzo di vita come altri che merita rispetto pur nelle critiche che si abbia voglia di fare



Io non ho criticato nulla. Scherzavo con Nicka.
Anche per alleggerire tutto questo pathos.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ho criticato nulla. Scherzavo con Nicka.
> Anche per alleggerire tutto questo pathos.


per me è un pathos più letterario che realmente sentito.non perché libertà non sia sincero , soltanto questa è la sua enfasi narrativo emozionale.
i cosiddetti voli pindarici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è un pathos più letterario che realmente sentito.non perché libertà non sia sincero , soltanto questa è la sua enfasi narrativo emozionale.
> i cosiddetti voli pindarici.



Infatti lo trovo un buon narratore.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....io qui ho letto di gente che dichiarava di amare profondamente il partner tradendolo e non mi pare che si stupissero proprio in tanti


un filino diverso che piangere disperato per l'amore per il compagno e dire se non mi vuole scopo con un altro
Secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io si. Non lo capirò mai.


Ma sono due cose da tenere ben divise,Disi.Il fuori casa e'acqua di rose,leggerino,senza tanti problemi.Non conta nulla,nella vita,in pausa mandavo cuoricini con what ad una ,intanto che scambiavo mess con un'altra.problemi zero.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

se ho capito bene leggerino emozionalmente ma fortissimo a livello sessuale





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sono due cose da tenere ben divise,Disi.*Il fuori casa e'acqua di rose,leggerino,senza tanti problemi.N*on conta nulla,nella vita,in pausa mandavo cuoricini con what ad una ,intanto che scambiavo mess con un'altra.problemi zero.


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ho capito bene leggerino emozionalmente ma fortissimo a livello sessuale


Mi piacerebbe sentire la moglie su quel 'fortissimo'.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sentire la moglie su quel 'fortissimo'.


già


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Settembre 2014)

quindi? hanno fatto un 3some spargendosi il capo con vivi costosi mentre LDS urlava amore per la tazza del cesso?


----------



## zadig (16 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Voglio andare avanti nel migliore dei modi.


ricordati di Pangloss.


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

urgono delle chiarificazioni perché a volte evidentemente mi esprimo male.

andiamo per fatti.

1) sono innamorato di Laure, non è finita per niente per me, oggi sono stato con lei in ospedale per 90 minuti prima di andare al lavoro, domani la dimettono. Verrà a stare a casa almeno fino a quando non si riprende interamente, la aiuterò, cosa che avrei fatto a prescindere. Resta comunque una persona molto importante della mia vita e se ha bisogno di aiuto sarò sempre pronto ad aiutarla. Ne approfitteremo per parlare e cercare di mettere in piedi un discorso serio sul da farsi.

2) ho detto che se Laure non torna mi scopo Elena, ammesso e non concesso che voglia ( parrebbe proprio di si, soprattutto dopo oggi ). Oddio, non mi sembra di aver detto fesserie fuori da ogni logica.
cosa devo stare a casa a piangere e torturarmi o devo svagarmi anche fisicamente? Non è che se scopo un'altra allora significa che non sono innamorato di Laure. Ma se lei non vuole stare con me, io mica posso stare a casa a guardare fotografie e avvilirmi da solo.

3) ogni persona vive il lutto di una storia finita in maniera differente. Io ancora non ho deciso come vivere il mio. non ho nessuna voglia di soffrire come un cane, ma non posso farci niente.

4) ho una grandissima paura, ma enorme proprio, che fra 15 giorni sia punto a capo con Laure che se ne vada ancora e io debba ricominciare da capo. 

Perciò le ho detto, guarda tu rientri a casa, ma io non ti credo per principio. Mi hai detto, ti amo, non ti amo, ti amo, non ti amo in una settimana 3-4 volte a distanza di un paio di giorni, perciò oggi, che mi dici che vuoi riprovarci, io non ti credo. Per me non siamo insieme, la nostra storia è finita e sta a te dimostrarmi il contrario.

Capitolo Elena. 

Venerdì e Sabato ha avuto grossi problemi sul lavoro ed oggi ha presentato le dimissioni, abbiamo parlato per un po', e mi ha detto che ha trovato qualcosa d'altro da fare nel pomeriggio anche se leggermente meno pagata, con molto meno stress. 
Mi ha chiesto che ne penso e le ho risposto che sono molto contento per lei perché è completamente fuori posto, e tanto oramai l'ho conosciuta.
Parrebbe che ha lasciato il suo ragazzo, e dovrebbe rientrare in estonia venerdì. 
Ci credo e non ci credo, non credo più a nessuno, quindi diciamo che è libera. 
Mi ha detto che giovedì sera se ho voglia posso andare a dormire a casa sua, le ho risposto che sarà impossibile perché Laure rientra a casa. 
Lei evidentemente non può fare niente fino a giovedì perché il suo ( ex )ragazzo è a casa sua. Mi ha fatto una battuta dicendomi che abbiamo mezz'ora di pausa comunque, e poi mi ha sorriso dicendomi, sempre che agli italiani basti mezz'ora.....( chiaramente riferendosi all'ultima volta )

Vedremo, può tranquillamente anche scomparire fra meno di una settimana, cosa probabile, a quel punto quando sarà il giorno della verità giovedì vedremo.


----------



## passante (17 Settembre 2014)

che poi c'è una cosa sola che mi tormenta: ma per sbatterti di imparare a scrivere un biglietto in russo, non potevi farlo in estone  ?


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> che poi c'è una cosa sola che mi tormenta: ma per sbatterti di imparare a scrivere un biglietto in russo, non potevi farlo in estone  ?


sti cazzi, ho imparato quasi tutto l'alfabeto in russo. Piano piano ho deciso che mi metto a studiare il russo.
dell'estone non mi interessa proprio niente.


----------



## passante (17 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sti cazzi, ho imparato quasi tutto l'alfabeto in russo. Piano piano ho deciso che mi metto a studiare il russo.
> dell'estone non mi interessa proprio niente.


ma "sti cazzi" de che? gli estoni parlano l'estone, dopo che si sono resi indipendenti dalla russia che gli ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi per quarant'anni. per questo lo dicevo.


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma "sti cazzi" de che? gli estoni parlano l'estone, dopo che si sono resi indipendenti dalla russia che gli ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi per quarant'anni. per questo lo dicevo.


si ma l'estone non lo utilizzerò mai, il russo invece potrebbe tornarmi molto utile, a me piacciono le lingue, mi sono messo sotto con il russo!


----------



## passante (17 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma l'estone non lo utilizzerò mai, il russo invece potrebbe tornarmi molto utile, a me piacciono le lingue, mi sono messo sotto con il russo!


hai fatto benissimo.
tuttavia io volevo dire un'altra cosa, ma fa niente, è lo stesso.


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo.
> tuttavia io volevo dire un'altra cosa, ma fa niente, è lo stesso.


si ho capito. ci avevo pensato di scriverlo in estone, ma l'estone non è in cirillico.

fa molta più scena scrivere delle frasi ad una persona che sa benissimo che tu stai imparando tutta una nuova impostazione di scrittura.

è come se ti mettessi a scrivere in cinese, fa molta più scena.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2014)

Nessuno dice che devi piangere e disperarti ma l'idea che ti devi sfogare fisicamente a me fa sorridere.
Stare solo, uscire cob gli amici, dedicarti a qualcosa e sistemare i pensieri?


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che devi piangere e disperarti ma l'idea che ti devi sfogare fisicamente a me fa sorridere.
> Stare solo, uscire cob gli amici, dedicarti a qualcosa e sistemare i pensieri?


Ma figurarsi, se non tornavo in Italia era quasi un mese che non scopavo.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Oh LDS, non è che ti voglio criticare, ma proprio non capisco.
Voglio dire, ami Laure, dici che vuoi tornare, forse lei vuole tornare, tu però non ti fidi.
Parlando dal mio punto di vista, ossia considerando come starei io, sarei tutto preso da questa mappazza emozionale, un mischione emotivo che mi assorbirebbe molto.
Tu invece stai attuando una sorta di doppio gioco e non so come fai. Ti batti l'estone mentre con Laure non è affatto chiara la situazione.
Dici che non vuoi soffrire.
Il desiderio è legittimo ma se questo significa aggirare la sofferenza, allora è una cazzata.
La sofferenza va affrontata, tutta. E mentre si affronta si cerca dentro di sé la forza di non soffrire più.
Te lo dico da "zio" vista la differenza di età, fermati un attimo ciccio e fai pace con te stesso.
Ma soprattutto interrogati se davvero sta Laure t'interessa quanto ti sembra, perché a me sembra più un0idealizzazione di un qualcosa che non c'è, o se c'è è di una fragilità inaudita.


----------



## zanna (17 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma figurarsi, se non tornavo in Italia era quasi un mese che non scopavo.


 hai scopato in Italia?? O problemi con la punteggiatura?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma figurarsi, se non tornavo in Italia era quasi un mese che non scopavo.


Nel senso che in Italia hai scopato? Non ho capito scusa


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo na trombatina di addio me la farei  magari ti risulterà pure più facile perdonare le corna...


Quella è sempre doverosa, se non è rischiosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma figurarsi, *se non tornavo in Italia era quasi un mese che non scopavo*.


ci sono nuovi servizi in aereoporto?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sono nuovi servizi in aereoporto?


Nuove procedure di check-in


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nuove procedure di check-in


anvedi, e Nicka non ci ha detto gnente...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anvedi, e Nicka non ci ha detto gnente...


Bona quella........


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bona quella........


devo smetterla di andare a malpensa con la donna.... 


ah già.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anvedi, e Nicka non ci ha detto gnente...


Io mi sono trovata le mani direttamente nelle mutande, ma a Parigi! 
Mi sono trovata pure a fare una spagnola con l'agente di sicurezza...forse perché in Francia tutti mi scambiavano per spagnola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo smetterla di andare a malpensa con la donna....
> 
> 
> ah già.... :rotfl::rotfl:


eh no, me spiass. Aereoporto sbagliato, si sta facendo una sperimentazione solo qui da noi. So che hanno richiamato pure Lothar come fosse un riservista.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata le mani direttamente nelle mutande, ma a Parigi!
> 
> Mi sono trovata pure a fare una spagnola con l'agente di sicurezza...forse perché in Francia tutti mi scambiavano per spagnola...



Eh?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, me spiass. Aereoporto sbagliato, si sta facendo una sperimentazione solo qui da noi. So che hanno richiamato pure Lothar come fosse un riservista.


sono pure senza auto... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh?


Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni. 
Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e 2 volte che mi controllano...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni.
> Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
> Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e 2 volte che mi controllano...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...


con l'allarme antiterrorismo i francesi non scherzano niente. Sono stata a Parigi quando erano allertati, ho visto una scena da film. In aereoporto se giri solo/a sei più attenzionato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni.
> Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
> Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e 2 volte che mi controllano...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...


sarà stata lesbica.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con l'allarme antiterrorismo i francesi non scherzano niente. Sono stata a Parigi quando erano allertati, ho visto una scena da film. In aereoporto se giri solo/a sei più attenzionato.


Ero con un amico...
Va bene che ho nome e cognome terrone, che sembro (questo a scelta!) spagnola, araba o rumena,  ma non esageriamo!
Comunque sotto la Tour c'erano militari coi mitra spianati...


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni.
> Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
> Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e 2 volte che mi controllano...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...


eh ma se puo scegliere il controllore?:carneval:
se devo farmi controllare mi faccio controllare ma un minimo di scelta...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eh ma se puo scegliere il controllore?:carneval:
> se devo farmi controllare mi faccio controllare ma un minimo di scelta...


Femmina era...


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Femmina era...


lo dico io che i francesi son insulsi...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Femmina era...


Credo che un uomo non possa fare quel tipo di perquisizione ad una donna.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credo che un uomo non possa fare quel tipo di perquisizione ad una donna.


eh no e adesso dico suul serio...una decina d'anni fa beccarono una studentessa con della "maria" nel reggiseno, il cane era uscito pazzo e loro (maschi) la perquisirono per bene...specifico però che era un porto


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eh no e adesso dico suul serio...una decina d'anni fa beccarono una studentessa con della "maria" nel reggiseno, il cane era uscito pazzo e loro (maschi) la perquisirono per bene...specifico però che era un porto


In Italia ?


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In Italia ?


si.non so se fosse apparopriato ma visti i forti sospetti che ci fosse della droga l'hanno fatto.se vedi i porti noterai che tra i polizioti o i doganieri non ci sono femmine almeno per quanto riguarda bari e brindisi


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credo che un uomo non possa fare quel tipo di perquisizione ad una donna.


sigh.
Voglio la parità dei diritti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni.
> 
> Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
> 
> Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e 2 volte che mi controllano...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...



Scusa: veramente io ero rimasta allibita leggendo la frase
"mi sono trovata a fare un spagnola con l'agente di sicurezza"

  

Comunque controllavano sempre anche me quando andavo allo stadio, anche se non ho una faccia da delinquente....o forse lo facevano proprio per quel motivo? :-O


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa: veramente io ero rimasta allibita leggendo la frase
> "mi sono trovata a fare un spagnola con l'agente di sicurezza"


ma pure io!!! stavo già a partì per Parigi!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

A questo punto però la domanda successiva è d'obbligo.


Quanto porta di reggiseno Nicka ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A questo punto però la domanda successiva è d'obbligo.
> 
> 
> Quanto porta di reggiseno Nicka ?


per saperlo, attendiamo fiduciosi il nuovo sondaggio di Riavvolgibbbbile.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa: veramente io ero rimasta allibita leggendo la frase
> "mi sono trovata a fare un spagnola con l'agente di sicurezza"
> 
> 
> ...


Non posso mimare la perquisizione... 
Ma vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: mani giunte tipo preghiera, su e giù diverse volte tra i due seni...ha controllato se ci fosse anche il ferretto...ma questo direttamente da esterno...
Nei pantaloni invece è entrata...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A questo punto però la domanda successiva è d'obbligo.
> 
> 
> Quanto porta di reggiseno Nicka ?


Variabbbile!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per saperlo, attendiamo fiduciosi il nuovo sondaggio di Riavvolgibbbbile.


L'ha presa molto alla larga. Ce ne vuole prima che arrivi alle misure.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A questo punto però la domanda successiva è d'obbligo.
> 
> 
> Quanto porta di reggiseno Nicka ?



Infatti la mia era la voce dell'invidia


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Variabbbile!!!!


Le tette variabili... Mi sfuggono :singleeye: cioè?


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le tette variabili... Mi sfuggono :singleeye: cioè?


ha il pressostato difettoso, ovvio.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le tette variabili... Mi sfuggono :singleeye: cioè?


A seconda degli sbalzi ormonali cambiano notevolmente...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le tette variabili... Mi sfuggono :singleeye: cioè?


Tu come stai messa ? 



Dimmi di si.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A seconda degli sbalzi ormonali cambiano notevolmente...


anni fa stavo con una alla quale succedeva la stessa cosa, passava da una terza scarsa a una coppa C abbondante a seconda dell'ovulazione, era una specie di orologio anticoncezionale ahaha


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> anni fa stavo con una alla quale succedeva la stessa cosa, passava da una terza scarsa a una coppa C abbondante a seconda dell'ovulazione, era una specie di orologio anticoncezionale ahaha


È una cosa simpatica...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> anni fa stavo con una alla quale succedeva la stessa cosa, passava da una terza scarsa a una coppa C abbondante a seconda dell'ovulazione, era una specie di orologio anticoncezionale ahaha


non è che avesse una pompetta nascosta da qualche parte? :rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A seconda degli sbalzi ormonali cambiano notevolmente...


questa la suggerisco a tutti coloro che ce l'hanno piccolo: "guarda che se ripassi il 20 del mese, divento Rocco Siffredi!"...


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo smetterla di andare a malpensa con la donna....
> 
> 
> ah già.... :rotfl::rotfl:


E' come andare all'Oktober Fest col peroncino


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nuove procedure di check-in


Col guanto o nature? :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata le mani direttamente nelle mutande, ma a Parigi!
> *Mi sono trovata pure a fare una spagnola *con l'agente di sicurezza...forse perché in Francia tutti mi scambiavano per spagnola...


Con le nacchere e la mantilla? Brava :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per non so quale motivo mi hanno controllata, non avevo nulla di metallico addosso, solo gli occhiali...mi sono messa tipo Cristo in croce con *questa che mi ha toccata ovunque e dico ovunque...con controllo accurato anche infratette...e mani nei pantaloni*.
> Poi mi hanno aperto pure lo zaino...
> Sono 2 volte che vado a Parigi e *2 volte che mi controllano*...non mi hanno mai controllata da nessuna parte..Devo avere una faccia antipatica...


Mi sa che piaci molto alle francesi, tutto qui


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credo che un uomo non possa fare quel tipo di perquisizione ad una donna.


Non in aeroporto, almeno :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per saperlo, attendiamo fiduciosi il nuovo sondaggio di Riavvolgibbbbile.


M'hai fregato sul tempo :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non posso mimare la perquisizione...
> Ma vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: mani giunte tipo preghiera, su e giù diverse volte tra i due seni...ha controllato se ci fosse anche il ferretto...ma questo direttamente da esterno...
> Nei pantaloni invece è entrata...


Continua, che me sto' ad attizza' :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le tette variabili... Mi sfuggono :singleeye: cioè?


Dipende dall'imbottitura


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dipende dall'imbottitura


No...dipende dalla prolattina.
Odio i reggiseni imbottiti...li usavo a 15 anni!


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...dipende dalla prolattina.
> Odio i reggiseni imbottiti...li usavo a 15 anni!


Lo so, era una battuta... adoro la variabilità mensile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...dipende dalla prolattina.
> Odio i reggiseni imbottiti...li usavo a 15 anni!


se vede che non ti servono...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ha il pressostato difettoso, ovvio.


ma molto difettoso 



Nicka ha detto:


> A seconda degli sbalzi ormonali cambiano notevolmente...


 di una misura ? No a me non succede così magari più turgide ma non aumentano anche perché se no ...( me sparo :singleeye 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu come stai messa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dimmi di si.


Bene, grazie non mi manca nulla, abbondanti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> questa la suggerisco a tutti coloro che ce l'hanno piccolo: "guarda che se ripassi il 20 del mese, divento Rocco Siffredi!"...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di una misura ? No a me non succede così magari più turgide ma non aumentano anche perché se no ...( me sparo :singleeye
> 
> Bene, grazie non mi manca nulla, abbondanti


Urge un sondaggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


"...meglio due" (cit.) :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di una misura ? No a me non succede così magari più turgide ma non aumentano anche perché se no ...( me sparo :singleeye


A onor del vero non parlo degli sbalzi mensili...parlo proprio di scompensi ormonali nell'arco degli anni!
Nell'ultimo anno ho preso una taglia abbondante...
A me la cosa dà alquanto noia, il mio moroso invece è compiaciuto...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu come stai messa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dimmi di si.


Su suggerimento di altri e visto che stai per lasciare le amate sigarette riformulo la riposta : sto messa benone ... Si


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A onor del vero non parlo degli sbalzi mensili...parlo proprio di scompensi ormonali nell'arco degli anni!
> Nell'ultimo anno ho preso una taglia abbondante...
> A me la cosa dà alquanto noia, il mio moroso invece è compiaciuto...


Tifiamo tutti per lui, infatti


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su suggerimento di altri e visto che stai per lasciare le amate sigarette riformulo la riposta : sto messa benone ... Si


E allora invece del sondaggio urge un concorso... miss maglietta bagnata Tradinet :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Urge un sondaggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uuhhuuu tesoro da mo' che mi hanno vivisezionata  tipo,dopo,die mesi che ero qui già hanno azzeccato la misura del reggiseno :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A onor del vero non parlo degli sbalzi mensili...parlo proprio di scompensi ormonali nell'arco degli anni!
> Nell'ultimo anno ho preso una taglia abbondante...
> A me la cosa dà alquanto noia, il mio moroso invece è compiaciuto...


E te credo  io,per scherzo, ad un mioex dissi che volevo ridirmi  il seno ...  È una delle poche volte che ho visto sbiancarsi un volto maschile :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E te credo  io,per scherzo, ad un mioex dissi che volevo ridirmi  il seno ...  È una delle poche volte che ho visto sbiancarsi un volto maschile :rotfl:


Hai mai provato a dire "non voglio avere rapporti prematrimoniali?!"


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a dire "non voglio avere rapporti prematrimoniali?!"


A una con la quale si stava finalmente per concludere: Se te piace moscio e piccolo stasera te faccio impazzì


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A una con la quale si stava finalmente per concludere: Se te piace moscio e piccolo stasera te faccio impazzì


Mi sa che io e te siamo due stronzi...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a dire "non voglio avere rapporti prematrimoniali?!"


Ehm no so stronza ma mica così tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A una con la quale si stava finalmente per concludere: Se te piace moscio e piccolo stasera te faccio impazzì


Che stronzo ...orco can  ( come l'ha presa? O preso :rotfl


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E te credo  io,per scherzo, ad un mioex dissi che volevo ridirmi  il seno ...  È una delle poche volte che ho visto sbiancarsi un volto maschile :rotfl:


E pensare che per me il seno non è mai stato di particolare attrazione. La mia ex ne aveva uno rifatto senza capezzolo ed uno normale piccolino. Credo una prima. Eppure non me ne è mai fregato nulla. 

eppure conosco una marea di uomini che guardano quasi solo quello. Bho.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E pensare che per me il seno non è mai stato di particolare attrazione. La mia ex ne aveva uno rifatto senza capezzolo ed uno normale piccolino. Credo una prima. Eppure non me ne è mai fregato nulla.
> 
> eppure conosco una marea di uomini che guardano quasi solo quello. Bho.


Ma certo mica è importante per tutti, ci mancherebbe


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo mica è importante per tutti, ci mancherebbe


Se le donne che amano gli uomini molto più grandi di loro ricadono nel cliché tipico sulla mancanza del padre, gli uomini che adorano il seno in quale ricadono? Mamma focaccina?:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

la discussione è svaccata sulle tette di Nicka...era Destino


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se le donne che amano gli uomini molto più grandi di loro ricadono nel cliché tipico sulla mancanza del padre, gli uomini che adorano il seno in quale ricadono? Mamma focaccina?:rotfl:


Eh secondo me il fatto di amare le  Tette abbondanti può avere anche una relazione con il rapporto costruito con la madre nel tempo


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh secondo me il fatto di amare le  Tette abbondanti può avere anche una relazione con il rapporto costruito con la madre nel tempo


Premesso che le tette sono come il maiale, nun se butta gnente...non ho mai avuto la spasmodica ricerca delle tette grandi ed anzi, tendenzialmente quelle più piccoline mi intrippano di più.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che le tette sono come il maiale, nun se butta gnente...non ho mai avuto la spasmodica ricerca delle tette grandi ed anzi, tendenzialmente quelle più piccoline mi intrippano di più.


stark te l'ho gia detto che ti voglio bene?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> stark te l'ho gia detto che ti voglio bene?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la discussione è svaccata sulle tette di Nicka...era Destino


E aspetta che non s' è parlato di culi...che quello è il pezzo forte!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aspetta che non s' è parlato di culi...che quello è il pezzo forte!!!!


su quelli partono i cartellini rossi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aspetta che non s' è parlato di culi...che quello è il pezzo forte!!!!


però di quello che guardo io in una donna non si parla mai....


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> però di quello che guardo io in una donna non si parla mai....


C'è altro oltre a tette e culo?!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> però di quello che guardo io in una donna non si parla mai....


c'era una discussione aperta ma si è affossata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è altro oltre a tette e culo?!


per questa frase verrai linciato a breve. C'è molto altro.

In quando a me io adoro le cosce ed i fianchi. Vado matto per quella parte che va dal ginocchio fino al ventre. Patata non considerata.
Non che abbia una figura preferita ma se mi piace quel pezzo per me è fatta. 

Logicamente parliamo solo di fisico. Ho perso la testa per donne lontane dal mio ideale fisico. La mia ex lo ricopriva al 100%. Quella parte di lei la sogno la notte... :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per questa frase verrai linciato a breve. C'è molto altro.
> 
> In quando a me io adoro le cosce ed i fianchi. Vado matto per quella parte che va dal ginocchio fino al ventre. Patata non considerata.
> Non che abbia una figura preferita ma se mi piace quel pezzo per me è fatta.
> ...


A parte che sono una femmina... 
La mia era ovviamente una battuta, ma speravo non ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo...

Comunque credo che ognuno abbia delle cose che guarda, ma che poi non siano di fondamentale importanza...proprio perché quando perdi la testa non lo fai per un pezzo di carne, non siamo dal macellaio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che sono una femmina...
> La mia era ovviamente una battuta, ma speravo non ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo...
> 
> Comunque credo che ognuno abbia delle cose che guarda, ma che poi non siano di fondamentale importanza...proprio perché quando perdi la testa non lo fai per un pezzo di carne, non siamo dal macellaio...



non sono molto in forma. Pensavo di quotare Tony.... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che sono una femmina...
> La mia era ovviamente una battuta, ma speravo non ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo...
> 
> Comunque credo che ognuno abbia delle cose che guarda, ma che poi non siano di fondamentale importanza...proprio perché quando perdi la testa non lo fai per un pezzo di carne, non siamo dal macellaio...


Sicuramente noi donne diamo importanza a molto altro ma leggendo spesso certe considerazioni degli.uomini mettono spesso fisico e bellezza (ognuno trova bello quello che piace) se non al primo posto....quasi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ha il pressostato difettoso, ovvio.





Nicka ha detto:


> A seconda degli sbalzi ormonali cambiano notevolmente...





Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che le tette sono come il maiale, nun se butta gnente...non ho mai avuto la spasmodica ricerca delle tette grandi ed anzi, tendenzialmente quelle più piccoline mi intrippano di più.


TEBE LEGGIIII


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> TEBE LEGGIIII


TEBE si è data alla macchia. Mi sa che è pure diventata fedele. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> TEBE si è data alla macchia. Mi sa che è pure diventata fedele. :rotfl:


Oltraggio!!! Mi manca Tebe è spassosissima :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oltraggio!!! Mi manca Tebe è spassosissima :up:


pure a me.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oltraggio!!! Mi manca Tebe è spassosissima :up:


Anche a me


----------



## LDS (18 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> hai scopato in Italia?? O problemi con la punteggiatura?


Ho delle amiche pure io...
Di quelle con cui sono stato tempo addietro con cui ci siamo detti, se è quando abbiamo voglia basta un messaggio per sondare il terreno e se ci vediamo è per scopare dopo.


----------



## LDS (18 Settembre 2014)

Ci sono non so quante pagine di ot su tette, fianchi, palpate a Parigi, e quant altro...lol!
qua basta una battuta per scatenarvi!

ad ogni modo Laure è a casa, l'ho appena chiamata, sta dormendo.
io sto aspettando Elena che finisca. Mi ha detto che mi deve parlare ed è importante, boh.
oggi è arrivata al lavoro piangendo, tutta disperata e triste. 

Per fortuna non fa ancora freddo a Londra e si può aspettare di fuori senza problemi.


----------



## LDS (18 Settembre 2014)

Nemmeno al cinema, nemmeno nella più impensabile immaginazione di uno scrittore.
basta, devo smetterla di parlare alle persone.

elena ha lasciato il suo ragazzo che evidentemente non l'ha presa bene per niente. Ha detto che non se ne va da Londra e che resta qua perché " non sa cosa fare senza di lei ".

Mi ha chiesto se posso ospitarla a casa perché non sa dove andare e non conosce nessuno?!?!?!

le ho detto: guarda con tutta la buona volontà, la situazione è questa: la mia ex ragazza ha avuto un incidente, è stata all'ospedale, ha bisogno di qualcuno che si prenda cura di lei per un po' almeno. È a casa mia ( oddio, sarebbe nostra ).
cosa vuoi che ti dica, cosa vuoi che faccia? Dimmi cosa faresti al mio posto perché io non so cosa risponderti.
Le ho detto, ascolta, oggi torna a casa e domani ti trovo una situazione momentanea almeno per un paio di giorni, poi vedremo cosa fare se il tuo ragazzo veramente non se ne va.

lei mi ha guardato come per dire: ma mi stai dicendo di no, mi ha chiesto se mi piace?! O se è un modo per dirle che non mi piace.

Boh, ma che è cretina, le ho detto che ha auto un incidente Laure, pare che non ha capito. O se ha capito non ci arriva.
mi ha chiesto se volevo stare ancora un po' con lei e mi sono fermato per mezz'ora. Ha cominciato a baciarmi e a toccarmi e la cosa, per la prima volta in vita mia, mi ha dato fastidio.

non so come spiegare, voglio dire, ho la mia (ex) ragazza a casa appena rientrata dall'ospedale e io me ne sto fuori a farmi toccare da un'altra.
ma nemmeno il peggiore degli stronzi fa una roba del genere.

morale dopo poco me ne sono andato e deve aver pensato che sono proprio un coglione. Ed effettivamente credo che nessun uomo sulla terra avrebbe mai detto di no 2 volte a questa donna.
ho ottime possibilità di essermela giocata.

pazienza. Sono quasi a casa.

la confusione alberga sempre più forte.
ho comunque un senso del dovere e anche se mi dicesse che non mi ama per niente Laure non la lascerei da sola ora che ha bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuhhuuu tesoro da mo' che mi hanno vivisezionata  tipo,dopo,die mesi che ero qui già hanno azzeccato la misura del reggiseno :facepalm:


Compresa la coppa?


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E te credo  io,per scherzo, ad un mioex dissi che volevo ridirmi  il seno ...  È una delle poche volte che ho visto sbiancarsi un volto maschile :rotfl:


Ho avuto un tuffo al cuore... è come se un uomo annunciasse di volerselo accorciare perchè ci sta scomodo coi boxer :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a dire "non voglio avere rapporti prematrimoniali?!"


Prima della cerimonia??? Si fa tardi! :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo mica è importante per tutti, ci mancherebbe


C'è anche il kiulo :rotfl:

Ma anche gli occhi, le mani, i polpacci... la donna è una meraviglia della natura


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se le donne che amano gli uomini molto più grandi di loro ricadono nel cliché tipico sulla mancanza del padre


Non lo dire che si incazzanoooooo! Il bello è che a volte si arrampicano in discussioni per convincerti che non è così. E a volte hanno pure ragione. A volte.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aspetta che non s' è parlato di culi...che quello è il pezzo forte!!!!


E allora al concorso Tette aggiungiamo il concorso Culi... dai, prima che arriva il freddo :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è altro oltre a tette e culo?!


C'è l'attaccatura tra fianco e coscia, l'unico punto che non mente mai e che fa sognare tutti


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per questa frase verrai linciato a breve. C'è molto altro.
> 
> In quando a me io adoro le cosce ed i fianchi. Vado matto per quella parte che va dal ginocchio fino al ventre. Patata non considerata.


Non ti avevo letto, ma abbiamo quasi lo stesso gusto


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente noi donne diamo importanza a molto altro ma leggendo spesso certe considerazioni degli.uomini mettono spesso fisico e bellezza (ognuno trova bello quello che piace) se non al primo posto....quasi.


Io ci metto la simpatia. Perchè se una è antipatica... per esempio la Cucinotta la sceglierei solo se non ho alternative, mi fa incaxxare solo a guardarla in faccia... eppure mica è brutta


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Compresa la coppa?


Onestamente questo non lo ricordo :singleeye:


----------



## LDS (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee una pagina di ot in in un minuto?

che vuoi una medaglia per l'ot?

mi costringi quasi ad aprire un altro thread :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> rewindmee una pagina di ot in in un minuto?
> 
> che vuoi una medaglia per l'ot?
> 
> mi costringi quasi ad aprire un altro thread :carneval::rotfl:


Ho sempre risposto a risposte di questo thread :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha chiesto se volevo stare ancora un po' con lei e mi sono fermato per mezz'ora. Ha cominciato a baciarmi e a toccarmi e la cosa, per la prima volta in vita mia, mi ha dato fastidio.


Per tornare in topic... hai fatto bene, si voleva candidare per quel posto


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Nemmeno al cinema, nemmeno nella più impensabile immaginazione di uno scrittore.
> basta, devo smetterla di parlare alle persone.
> 
> elena ha lasciato il suo ragazzo che *evidentemente non l'ha presa bene per niente*. Ha detto che non se ne va da Londra e che resta qua perché " non sa cosa fare senza di lei ".
> ...


1) e ti credo che non l'ha presa bene: viene dalle lande baltiche (immagino su invito...) e viene smollato. Io direi che un Estone incazzato è l'ultima cosa che ti serve. E c'è poco da fare il crocerossino: 4 giorni fa la tua Elena ha sostanzialmente detto "scopami perchè poi arriva l'Estone e sono impegnata anche io". Questa è n'altra che sta fuori di ciocca....Vincent Vega consiglia: passi lunghi e ben distesi...

2) concordo con chi ha detto che non sei per niente chiaro. Io mi sono comportato come te - tenendo "appese" fanciulle più o meno seriamente intenzionate (mah....) solo nelle fasi peggiori della mia vita. Riflettici.

3) probabilmente la Baltica pensava: "ma la tua ragazza..intendi quella che ti ha mollato, e si è fatta ripassare dal suo capo, lo stesso che tu hai minacciato al telefono, prima di cacciare la francese invitandola a fare altrove il pieno di baguettes?...cioè, quella che ti faceva piangere mentre eri a metà dell'alfabeto cirillico PER ME?". Occhio....perchè tra poco Elena scoprirà come si traduce "TSO" in cirillico...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) e ti credo che non l'ha presa bene: viene dalle lande baltiche (immagino su invito...) e viene smollato. Io direi che un Estone incazzato è l'ultima cosa che ti serve. E c'è poco da fare il crocerossino: 4 giorni fa la tua Elena ha sostanzialmente detto "scopami perchè poi arriva l'Estone e sono impegnata anche io". Questa è n'altra che sta fuori di ciocca....Vincent Vega consiglia: passi lunghi e ben distesi...
> 
> 2) concordo con chi ha detto che non sei per niente chiaro. Io mi sono comportato come te - tenendo "appese" fanciulle più o meno seriamente intenzionate (mah....) solo nelle fasi peggiori della mia vita. Riflettici.
> 
> 3) probabilmente la Baltica pensava: "ma la tua ragazza..intendi quella che ti ha mollato, e si è fatta ripassare dal suo capo, lo stesso che tu hai minacciato al telefono, prima di cacciare la francese invitandola a fare altrove il pieno di baguettes?...cioè, quella che ti faceva piangere mentre eri a metà dell'alfabeto cirillico PER ME?". Occhio....perchè tra poco Elena scoprirà come si traduce "TSO" in cirillico...



non ho verdi per cui ti quoto
bello, arguto e perspicace
un altro buon narratore

spero in una singolar tenzone

p.s anche se per il punto 2 saresti da prendere a sberle


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Pischè,
secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.



bella la tua firma


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella la tua firma


grazie, è il mio mantra giornaliero ormai


----------



## ivanl (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


ineccepibile :up:


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


ecchenonloso!ma non generalizziamo..
ogni etnia ha i suoi casi particolari....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchenonloso!ma non generalizziamo..
> ogni etnia ha i suoi casi particolari....


sì sì, infatti non amo generalizzare
però fossi in lui starei molto attento, la cosa non mi convince
le dinamiche sembrano sempre le solite
stare in guardia non fa male
ho la sensazione che se dentro casa non ci fosse stata Laure, quasi quasi Elena sarebbe entrata
OCCHIO, OCCHIO, OCCHIO


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì sì, infatti non amo generalizzare
> però fossi in lui starei molto attento, la cosa non mi convince
> le dinamiche sembrano sempre le solite
> stare in guardia non fa male
> ...


Malpensante!!!!
Ora costringi a cambiare la prossima puntata!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io mi ritengo una persona dannatamente fortunata. ho sempre creduto di non meritare tutto quello che ho avuto nella mia vita.
> 
> ho sofferto tantissimo per tantissimi motivi differenti ma sono più che convinto che il destino mi abbia sempre mostrato la via da seguire.
> 
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> Nemmeno al cinema, nemmeno nella più impensabile immaginazione di uno scrittore.
> basta, devo smetterla di parlare alle persone.
> 
> elena ha lasciato il suo ragazzo che evidentemente non l'ha presa bene per niente. Ha detto che non se ne va da Londra e che resta qua perché " non sa cosa fare senza di lei ".
> ...



ma da qui a qui che è successo???
un riassuntino per Violetta???


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì sì, infatti non amo generalizzare
> però fossi in lui starei molto attento, la cosa non mi convince
> le dinamiche sembrano sempre le solite
> stare in guardia non fa male
> ...


si lo so, era più rivolto alla tua collega rumena che a te.ma se elena o qualsiasi altra elena si trova in difficoltà in un paese straniero e viene illusa con bigliettini, giochi di seduzione e pomiciate varie penserà di aver trovato un alleato, un aiuto, un uomo su cui contare...e in situazioni di difficolta basta ben poco per illudere una donna.perciò instistevo con LDS che doveva essere chiaro e cristallino con elena...non si "usano" le persone a seconda dei nostri stati emotivi ballerini e transitori, prima o poi c'eè un prezzo da pagare.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


Per me questa cosa qualche anno fa era molto più vera rispetto ad oggi.

Adesso quelli con le pezze al culo siamo noi. E' molto più facile trovare un russo coi soldi che un italiano.


----------



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si lo so, era più rivolto alla tua collega rumena che a te.ma se elena o qualsiasi altra elena si trova in difficoltà in un paese straniero e viene illusa con bigliettini, giochi di seduzione e pomiciate varie penserà di aver trovato un alleato, un aiuto, un uomo su cui contare...e in situazioni di difficolta basta ben poco per illudere una donna.perciò instistevo con LDS che doveva essere chiaro e cristallino con elena...non si "usano" le persone a seconda dei nostri stati emotivi ballerini e transitori, prima o poi c'eè un prezzo da pagare.


:up:
Non è che se uno è potenzialmente in posizione di debolezza siamo autorizzati a giocare con lui. 
Qualsiasi sia la sua posizione.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me questa cosa qualche anno fa era molto più vera rispetto ad oggi.
> 
> Adesso quelli con le pezze al culo siamo noi. E' molto più facile trovare un russo coi soldi che un italiano.


Infatti in Grecia e in Turchia i turisti più facoltosi e generosi erano proprio loro....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> :up:
> Non è che se uno è potenzialmente in posizione di debolezza siamo autorizzati a giocare con lui.
> Qualsiasi sia la sua posizione.


Sì ma pure LDS non è che sia in una posizione di grande forza, potrebbe esserci un "gioco" reciproco dettato da motivazioni diverse tra due persone che hanno problemi diversi e cercano di uscire da tempeste diverse a prescindere dal porto al quale si approdi.
Non me ne voglia LDS, ma io lo vedo estremamente fragile e pericolosamente confuso attualmente e non mi sembra nelle condizioni di sobbarcarsi problemi altrui.


----------



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì ma pure LDS non è che sia in una posizione di grande forza, potrebbe esserci un "gioco" reciproco dettato da motivazioni diverse tra due persone che hanno problemi diversi e cercano di uscire da tempeste diverse a prescindere dal porto al quale si approdi.
> Non me ne voglia LDS, ma io lo vedo estremamente fragile e pericolosamente confuso attualmente e non mi sembra nelle condizioni di sobbarcarsi problemi altrui.


Vero  infatti vale anche per la bella Elena


----------



## zadig (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche a me


a me pure!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> a me pure!


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho verdi per cui ti quoto
> bello, arguto e perspicace
> un altro buon narratore
> 
> ...


grazie, Chiara...tra un pò la tenzone se la gode con un armadio Made in Tallin, se non apre gli occhi...

per il PS: mica è un caso se sono qui ad espiare....ora capisco i vari ruoli...tu sei quella delle sberle!!!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


concordo con il tuo amico...anche a me capitò di essere ostello per una Carpatica ultragnocca.
Vincent Vega consiglia: trapanata soddisfatta e foglio di via....Ah, ma mi sa che tu passi diretto al foglio di via, sennò ti innamori e glielo scrivi in cirillico...


----------



## passante (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pischè,
> secondo me la bonazza che viene dal freddo sta cercando di attaccare cappello, occhio alle inculate.
> Ho una collega rumena che proprio l'altro giorno mi spiegava come per le ragazze dell'est sia estremamente normale e naturale cercare spasmodicamente un "mecenate", anche solo di passaggio, che assicuri una qualche forma di protezione economica.
> O te la trombi al volo e finisci sta manfrina melodrammatica con una tipa che conosci appena e che ti sta riversando addosso i suoi problemi di vita, o te la levi dalle palle alla velocità della luce perché già sta richiesta di ospitalità puzza quanto il mercato del pesce alle due del pomeriggio.


mah... in realtà gli estoni sono più nordici (finnici) che dell'est... però niente si può escludere. in ogni caso, secondo me. LDS sei stato poco chiaro con lei. almeno da quello che hai scritto qui, eh.


----------



## LDS (19 Settembre 2014)

Accompagno Elena a casa di un'amica che la ospita per una settimana nel frattempo troveremo una soluzione.
onestamente di luoghi comuni su "nazionalità" ne ho sentite di ogni.
vivendo fuori dall'Italia per un bel periodo oramai posso garantirvi che i film mentali che ci si fa sui francesi, inglesi, est in generale, arabi, e quant altro sono delle pure invenzioni.

così come è pieno di gente che generalizza su noi italiani...

dite che Elena punta alla stabilità economica? E la cerca con un sommelier? ha ben poco da diventare ricca.
ha bisogno di un tetto dove andare? No n sarebbe la prima, la mia casa è sempre stata aperta a gente che non ho mai visto in vita mia solo perché amici di amici.

non ho mai avuto nessun problema ad aiutare qualcuno che ne avesse bisogno perché io sono stato ampiamente aiutato quando era il mio turno.

per quanto riguarda la situazione Laure, in teoria con lunedì rientra a lavorare e vedremo come evolve. Non è che abbiamo molto tempo per parlare, gli antibiotici che prende la fanno dormire come un ghiro e io passo la giornata al lavoro. 

In questo momento non so bene cosa fare perché la soluzione migliore sarebbe stare da solo, fare la mia vita, pensare alla mia carriera, guardare avanti e passare come un treno sopra tutto e tutti.
onestamente non mi è mai piaciuto stare da solo, ho sempre cercato la compagnia di qualcuna. Non so se sono fatto per stare da solo. Non mi piace per niente addormentarmi da solo nel letto, svegliarmi la mattina da solo. E poi mi piace occuparmi degli altri.

come finirà non lo so.
vedremo


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Accompagno Elena a casa di un'amica che la ospita per una settimana nel frattempo troveremo una soluzione.
> onestamente di luoghi comuni su "nazionalità" ne ho sentite di ogni.
> vivendo fuori dall'Italia per un bel periodo oramai posso garantirvi che i film mentali che ci si fa sui francesi, inglesi, est in generale, arabi, e quant altro sono delle pure invenzioni.
> 
> ...


è un finale alla pavese.


----------



## Dalida (19 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente di luoghi comuni su "nazionalità" ne ho sentite di ogni.
> vivendo fuori dall'Italia per un bel periodo oramai posso garantirvi che i film mentali che ci si fa sui francesi, inglesi, est in generale, arabi, e quant altro sono delle pure invenzioni.


quoto.


----------



## LDS (20 Settembre 2014)

sono rientrato a casa.

mi sto facendo qualcosa da mangiare.
ovviamente Laure dorme come un ghiro....

domenica si spera riusciremo a fare qualcosa insieme.
Onestamente non so proprio cosa pensare. Si è a casa con me, ma forse le ho rivolto la parola per 5 minuti in questi giorni.
Ho lavorato dalla mattina alla sera, mi sveglio che sta dormendo, rientro che dorme.
In più sti medicinali la rimbambiscono pure, quando la chiamo il pomeriggio fa molta fatica a parlare.
Ha veramente una testa gonfissima, punti a destra e manca.

sembra che l'abbia messa sotto un tir, altro che caduta.

Mi ha detto che i medici le hanno comunicato di essere una delle persone più fortunate ad aver messo piede nell'ospedale. Poteva rimanere paralizzata o perdere la vista.
Minchia, per una caduta....

la vita è un soffio, quando ci penso.

Vabbè, fammi andare a fare da mangiare, altrimenti domani che mangia povera.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> concordo con il tuo amico...anche a me capitò di essere ostello per una Carpatica ultragnocca.
> Vincent Vega consiglia: trapanata soddisfatta e foglio di via....Ah, ma mi sa che tu passi diretto al foglio di via, sennò ti innamori e glielo scrivi in cirillico...


Questi consigli mi ricordano la "morale" di 007 che, capito che la gnoccona di turno fa il doppio gioco e quindi non si è innamorata all'istante neppure del fascinoso James ma ha anche lei il suo interesse, la tromba prima di ammazzarla.


----------



## LDS (21 Settembre 2014)

Sono quasi a casa.
giornata lunga il sabato!

domani ho preparato per mangiare come antipasto, una doppia tartare tonno e manzo. Piatto principale faccio l'anatra con patate che cuocerò nel grasso dell'anatra.
ho comprato 5-6 formaggi niente male e per dolce mi inventerò qualcosa veloce con cioccolato e lamponi.
ho preparato femme de champagne 2000 e vosne romanée le charmes Anne Gros 2007.

pranzo a casa da 150 euro. Spero che sia contenta...passerò la mattina ai fornelli!


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi consigli mi ricordano la "morale" di 007 che, capito che la gnoccona di turno fa il doppio gioco e quindi non si è innamorata all'istante neppure del fascinoso James ma ha anche lei il suo interesse, la tromba prima di ammazzarla.


solo tu :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono quasi a casa.
> giornata lunga il sabato!
> 
> domani ho preparato per mangiare come antipasto, una doppia tartare tonno e manzo. Piatto principale faccio l'anatra con patate che cuocerò nel grasso dell'anatra.
> ...



Ohi ciccio però con quelle medicine magari ha lo stomaco disturbato e quel pranzetto non riesce a goderselo... Non é meglio qualcosa di piü semplice e leggero per qualche giorno?


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

*da dove cominciamo?!*

Da dove vogliamo cominciare?

è stata una bellissima giornata, abbiamo mangiato, bevuto, scherzato, riso ( non troppo perché i punti le facevano male ).

è terminata benissimo. Direi che non c'è nessun problema, ma mi sono reso conto che non sono più innamorato di lei.
Le voglio molto bene, ci tengo, è una persona molto importante nella mia vita, mi ha mostrato un sacco di cose bellissime, ma non ho più la passione che avevo prima.
Non so, qualcosa è cambiato da un mese a questa parte. Non mi fido più, da quando so che mi ha tradito, qualcosa dentro ha cominciato a muoversi.

Le ho detto prima di metterla a dormire che può restare qua il tempo necessario di cui ha bisogno per riprendersi, che mi occuperò di lei e della sua salute con amore e affetto come ho sempre fatto, ma che non riesco a pensare di avere una relazione.

Qualcosa si è rotto, sono cambiate troppe cose e non ho voglia di fare sforzi, sacrifici e soprattutto investire in una relazione in cui ho smesso di credere.

Lei ha capito, ha tirato giù due lacrime e mi ha detto che è tutta colpa sua, che ha distrutto la cosa più bella che aveva e che ogni volta che ha qualcosa fra le mani la deve rompere come i bambini.
Io le ho risposto che non so se sia tutta colpa sua, ma nel momento in cui c'era da scegliere se rispettare la relazione o meno, amare la coppia o meno, io ho preso una decisione, lei un'altra e oggi il peso di quelle scelte non spetta a me sopportarlo.

Domani rientra a lavorare, non starà a contatto con il pubblico perché ancora non può, ma lavorerà in ufficio con wine list, ordini e quant'altro.
credo abbia bisogno almeno di un altra settimana prima di riprendersi completamente, vedremo cosa le dirà il medico domani.

Mi sono tolto un peso, la sto vivendo con molta più serenità di quanto pensassi.


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono quasi a casa.
> giornata lunga il sabato!
> 
> domani ho preparato per mangiare come antipasto, una doppia tartare tonno e manzo. Piatto principale faccio l'anatra con patate che cuocerò nel grasso dell'anatra.
> ...


considerato che fai queste manfrine non col cuore ma per darle un'illusione di interessamento (e con interesse) mi sa che se vai a mignotte risparmi.
O, più probabile, non hai capito un cazzo delle donne.
Ovvero, non hai capito che se una donna vuole stare con te non hai bisogno di essere quello che non sei.


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> considerato che fai queste manfrine non col cuore ma per darle un'illusione di interessamento (e con interesse) mi sa che se vai a mignotte risparmi.
> O, più probabile, non hai capito un cazzo delle donne.
> Ovvero, non hai capito che se una donna vuole stare con te non hai bisogno di essere quello che non sei.



Non farebbe male leggere un pelo di più quello che passa prima di uscirsene con dei commenti che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
oppure semplicemente basterebbe non commentare.

ho sempre cucinato per lei, mi sono sempre messo ai fornelli perché è una grande passione la cucina è nella mia cave a Londra ho una cinquantina di bottiglie.
sono estremamente interessato alla sua salute e al fatto che stia bene.

il fatto che io debba leggere che non capisco un cazzo delle donne perché le faccio da mangiare come ho sempre fatto lo trovo una mancanza di stile non indifferente.
magari è anche vero, magari sono un fesso, ma permettimi, la trovo una mancanza di stile.

la mia piccola pausa è finita, cominciamo il servizio!
buona giornata


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non farebbe male leggere un pelo di più quello che passa prima di uscirsene con dei commenti che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> oppure semplicemente basterebbe non commentare.
> 
> ho sempre cucinato per lei, mi sono sempre messo ai fornelli perché è una grande passione la cucina è nella mia cave a Londra ho una cinquantina di bottiglie.
> ...


non hai capito un cazzo, ma vabbè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Da dove vogliamo cominciare?
> 
> è stata una bellissima giornata, abbiamo mangiato, bevuto, scherzato, riso ( non troppo perché i punti le facevano male ).
> 
> ...


vatti a rileggere i post iniziali della tua storia e le bambinate che scrivevi...... :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vatti a rileggere i post iniziali della tua storia e le bambinate che scrivevi...... :facepalm:


Ma dai...è così bello avere varietà di sentimenti in tempo zero!!!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2014)

Madre de Dios che nervoso che mi mette questo.

LDS. Non è difficile. Tutto questo casino per dire una cosa molto semplice: ti tira molto di più Elena. Non vedi l'ora di scopartela. 

Sei un Narciso incredibile.


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Madre de Dios che nervoso che mi mette questo.
> 
> LDS. Non è difficile. Tutto questo casino per dire una cosa molto semplice: ti tira molto di più Elena. Non vedi l'ora di scopartela.
> 
> Sei un Narciso incredibile.


uh, per dire coglione usi il termine Narciso?


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Madre de Dios che nervoso che mi mette questo.
> 
> LDS. Non è difficile. Tutto questo casino per dire una cosa molto semplice: ti tira molto di più Elena. Non vedi l'ora di scopartela.
> 
> Sei un Narciso incredibile.


Proprio per niente. Mi ha inviato un paio di messaggi e non le ho risposto. Me ne starò da solo per un po', che è meglio


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> uh, per dire coglione usi il termine Narciso?



Al al momento mi ci sento proprio bello forte come coglione, spero mi passi questa idea di me come un fesso coglione.


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vatti a rileggere i post iniziali della tua storia e le bambinate che scrivevi...... :facepalm:


Me le sono rilette più volte e ancora adesso non mi capacito di come abbia fatto anche solo a pensare a determinate cose.
quando si è in confusione evidentemente io delirio.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Proprio per niente. Mi ha inviato un paio di messaggi e non le ho risposto. Me ne starò da solo per un po', che è meglio


Se fosse vero è un buon progetto. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai...è così bello avere varietà di sentimenti in tempo zero!!!


Mi fa piacere di non essere la sola a trovare il ragazzo ondivago ed eccessivo.


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere di non essere la sola a trovare il ragazzo ondivago ed eccessivo.


Allora...il mio problema è essermi innamorata talmente poche volte nella mia vita (2) da riconoscere quando una cosa la si può definire "seria" o tardoadolescenziale.
Ecco, io quando leggo di una storia nel corso della quale si parte col folle amore, ci si incendia, scattano proposte di matrimonio, ci si tradisce, ci si rende conto di non essere più innamorati e il tutto avviene in un anno...ecco, a me pare di essere tornata a 16 anni.
E a 16 anni gli amori sono quelli che sono...sentiti fino all'anima, ma profondi quanto una pozzanghera.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...il mio problema è essermi innamorata talmente poche volte nella mia vita (2) da riconoscere quando una cosa la si può definire "seria" o tardoadolescenziale.
> Ecco, io quando leggo di una storia nel corso della quale si parte col folle amore, ci si incendia, scattano proposte di matrimonio, ci si tradisce, ci si rende conto di non essere più innamorati e il tutto avviene in un anno...ecco, a me pare di essere tornata a 16 anni.
> *E a 16 anni gli amori sono quelli che sono...sentiti fino all'anima, ma profondi quanto una pozzanghera.*


Divertenti però sembra che la  tua vita sia tutta li ...poi puff svaniscono con la velocità con la quale sono arrivati ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere di non essere la sola a trovare il ragazzo *ondivago *ed *eccessivo*.



secondo me si è come si è: essere ondivaghi ed eccessivi, ambiziosi e magari anche un filo arroganti, in certi momenti della vita non è negativo.
riconoscersi e disconoscersi nel giro di breve tempo in una serie di emozioni e sentimenti diversi se non addirittura opposti credo sia capitato a tutti noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...il mio problema è essermi innamorata talmente poche volte nella mia vita (2) da riconoscere quando una cosa la si può definire "seria" o tardoadolescenziale.
> *Ecco, io quando leggo di una storia nel corso della quale si parte col folle amore, ci si incendia, scattano proposte di matrimonio, ci si tradisce, ci si rende conto di non essere più innamorati e il tutto avviene in un anno...ecco, a me pare di essere tornata a 16 anni.*
> E a 16 anni gli amori sono quelli che sono...sentiti fino all'anima, ma profondi quanto una pozzanghera.


a me no, perchè a 16 anni ero già sensata in molte cose, fra cui quella di discernere la serietà di un sentimento dalla fugacità di un'infatuazione.

pur sentendomi infastidita da questa entropia, da questo spreco (per me) di energie emotive....trovo che sia meglio così per lui e che sarebbe stato meglio così anche per me


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

di solito ci lamentiamo per quanto si tenda a stagnare in uno stato di sofferenza;
a libertà se dici esci, conosci altre donne e divertiti...segue subito il consiglio e ti da tanta soddisfazione.
ormai io ho addirittura mollato passante per lui


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Divertenti però sembra che la  tua vita sia tutta li ...poi puff svaniscono con la velocità con la quale sono arrivati ...


Ci pensavo ieri con la mia migliore amica...pensavano a quando a 15 anni pareva finisse la vita per un amore finito, non corrisposto, tradito...e i pianti disperati che abbiamo fatto, ora ci pensiamo e ci ridiamo su!


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito ci lamentiamo per quanto si tenda a stagnare in uno stato di sofferenza;
> a libertà se dici esci, conosci altre donne e divertiti...segue subito il consiglio e ti da tanta soddisfazione.
> *ormai io ho addirittura mollato passante per lui*


 :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me no, perchè a 16 anni ero già sensata in molte cose, fra cui quella di discernere la serietà di un sentimento dalla fugacità di un'infatuazione.
> 
> pur sentendomi infastidita da questa entropia, da questo spreco (per me) di energie emotive....trovo che sia meglio così per lui e che sarebbe stato meglio così anche per me


Ma tu a 16 anni si vede che avevi già una certa maturità, io ho l'impressione che un filo di maturità manchi, ma è una sensazione mia. Poi tanto meglio vivere le cose così...io non ce l'ho mai fatta...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci pensavo ieri con la mia migliore amica...pensavano a quando a 15 anni pareva finisse la vita per un amore finito, non corrisposto, tradito...e i pianti disperati che abbiamo fatto, ora ci pensiamo e ci ridiamo su!


Eh no !!!! Poi dopo poco tempo già impegnate a preoccuparsi per un altro


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh no !!!! Poi dopo poco tempo già impegnate a preoccuparsi per un altro


Io mi sono preoccupata per lo stesso dai 12 ai 17...
Quando ho smesso di preoccuparmi lui mi è venuto a cercare...e fino ai 25 è stato un casino totale...
Un anno di disperazione totalissima e poi fanculo!


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

:fischio:





passante ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


mi trascuravi


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :fischio:mi trascuravi


ti guardavo inosservato


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono preoccupata per lo stesso dai 12 ai 17...
> Quando ho smesso di preoccuparmi lui mi è venuto a cercare...e fino ai 25 è stato un casino totale...
> Un anno di disperazione totalissima e poi fanculo!


no io ho avuto delle varianti nell'adolescenza  anche se con uno siamo stati insieme più di un anno, bellissimo e folle


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no io ho avuto delle varianti nell'adolescenza  anche se con uno siamo stati insieme più di un anno, bellissimo e folle


Io le varianti le ho avute, ma sapevo che erano cretinate...poi c'era sempre il pensiero fisso...e quello non se ne andava mai...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io le varianti le ho avute, ma sapevo che erano cretinate...poi c'era sempre il pensiero fisso...e quello non se ne andava mai...


capito  se ne è andato solo dopo che sei riuscita a conquistarlo


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> capito  se ne è andato solo dopo che sei riuscita a conquistarlo


Quando uno è stronzo è stronzo...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando uno è stronzo è stronzo...


Condivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando uno è stronzo è stronzo...



e qual è l'antidoto contro gli stronzi?


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e qual è l'antidoto contro gli stronzi?


Capire che se uno è stronzo è meglio che lo lasci perdere...
Non c'è una cura per lo stronzo, c'è al massimo la cura per* chi* uno stronzo lo frequenta!

Edit: avevo dimenticato il chi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capire che* se uno è stronzo è meglio che lo lasci perdere*...
> Non c'è una cura per lo stronzo, c'è al massimo la cura per uno stronzo lo frequenta!


ahahahaha, mi sa che hai ragione


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahahaha, mi sa che hai ragione


E' una cosa scontata...ma non sempre di facile attuazione!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me si è come si è: essere ondivaghi ed eccessivi, ambiziosi e magari anche un filo arroganti, in certi momenti della vita non è negativo.
> riconoscersi e disconoscersi nel giro di breve tempo in una serie di emozioni e sentimenti diversi se non addirittura opposti credo sia capitato a tutti noi.


Non ho detto che sia negativo, né positivo.
Non lo capisco e non gli sto dietro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci pensavo ieri con la mia migliore amica...pensavano a quando a 15 anni pareva finisse la vita per un amore finito, non corrisposto, tradito...e i pianti disperati che abbiamo fatto, ora ci pensiamo e ci ridiamo su!


Io non ho mai riso né sugli innamoramenti miei, né delle amiche, né della figlia di quell'età.
Sono quelli che ricordiamo tutte con molta intensità.
Fanno parte di quei 2 o 3.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia negativo, né positivo.
> Non lo capisco e non gli sto dietro.



In effetti va un po' di fretta ^^


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai riso né sugli innamoramenti miei, né delle amiche, né della figlia di quell'età.
> Sono quelli che ricordiamo tutte con molta intensità.
> Fanno parte di quei 2 o 3.


Non ho detto deridere, ma ridere...che per me è una cosa positiva, significa semplicemente che nonostante tutto hanno lasciato un bel ricordo, anche se in quel momento sembravano momenti neri.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho detto deridere, ma ridere...che per me è una cosa positiva, significa semplicemente che nonostante tutto hanno lasciato un bel ricordo, anche se in quel momento sembravano momenti neri.


Non ho pensato deridere.
Però io ho un problema con il tempo che è come un eterno presente.


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho pensato deridere.
> Però io ho un problema con il tempo che è come un eterno presente.


Per fortuna su certe cose io invece sento che ne è passato...altrimenti starei ancora qui a piangere...ma non vuol dire che il passato non sia ben presente, per paradossale che possa essere!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per fortuna su certe cose io invece sento che ne è passato...altrimenti starei ancora qui a piangere...ma non vuol dire che il passato non sia ben presente, per paradossale che possa essere!


Tu sei normale.
Io no :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...*sentiti fino all'anima, ma profondi quanto una pozzanghera.*


Come descrive bene le mie ultime esperienze anche se di riflesso.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

in generale sono una persona abbastanza determinata e intraprendente.
non mi piace essere demolito e non avere sotto controllo la mia vita.

è chiaro che nel momento in cui mi sono esposto, ho caricato di responsabilità la mia relazione e sono finito con il culo per terra mi è mancata l'aria, mi sono crollate le certezze e la paura di perdere tutto quello in cui stavo investendo mi ha fatto delirare.

è passato un mese oramai, può essere poco, può essere molto, non lo so.

so solamente che nonostante il profondo affetto che mi lega e mi legherà per sempre ad una delle persone più importanti che abbia conosciuto ed influenzato la mia vita, non ho voglia di investire in una relazione che dopo nemmeno un anno sia su dei binari molto instabili.

Direi che merito decisamente molto di più e pretendo molto di più.

Non è per niente facile, non lo è stato fare questo discorso con Laure, soprattutto dopo tutto quello che è successo.
Lei è molto triste e amareggiata, dispiaciuta e sconsolata perché evidentemente si è resa conto che è troppo tardi per aggiustare i cocci.

Pazienza, la vita continua e io ho guardo avanti.
Non mi piace piangermi addosso, non mi è mai piaciuto.
Sono abituato a prendere rostri di dimensioni notevoli nel culo ed oramai non ci do più peso di quello che meritino. 

Non resto a casa ad avvilirmi e a compiangermi, non resto chiuso dentro a piangere e riflettere sui perché e percome che in ogni caso non cambieranno niente.

Vivo in una città enorme ricca di possibilità, ho un lavoro che amo alla follia che mi riempie di soddisfazioni quotidiane inimmaginabili, non navigo nell'oro, ma non muoio nemmeno di fame e guadagno abbastanza per poter fare praticamente tutto quello che voglio.
Mi ritengo una persona molto fortunata e non vedo per quale motivo una donna debba avere il potere di distruggere la mia serenità.

Il mondo è pieno di Elene che mi aspettano. 
Fra il resto mi ha chiamato oggi e mi ha lasciato un messaggio in segreteria, è il suo compleanno sabato e mi ha chiesto se andiamo a festeggiare da qualche parte insieme...
Può essere che vada, non lavoro il fine settimana.
Vedremo.

Al momento l'unica cosa che conta è riacquistare la lucidità che ho lasciato per strada in quest'ultimo mese.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ottima decisione!
> 
> Ma come mai appena due giorni fa credevi di amare la tua ex?
> 
> Le condizioni non erano tanto diverse da ora...



oh bè, l'amo ancora, probabilmente non smetterò mai di pensare a lei e di amarla, ma non voglio una relazione con una persona di cui non posso fidarmi.
non voglio passare il resto del tempo ad interrogarmi su con chi sia e cosa stia facendo, appostamenti, interrogatori e stronzate varie non sono per me.

io voglio una relazione in cui non debba morire di gelosia se la mia compagna esce con i suoi colleghi di lavoro.

perciò tanti saluti.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito ci lamentiamo per quanto si tenda a stagnare in uno stato di sofferenza;
> a libertà se dici esci, conosci altre donne e divertiti...segue subito il consiglio e ti da tanta soddisfazione.
> ormai io ho addirittura mollato passante per lui


un giorno ti offrirò una cena.


----------



## ivo (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> un giorno ti offrirò una cena.


Fai bene abbattersi non serve a nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> LDS tu dici di essere determinato e deciso e di volere un punto fermo ma sei più instabile e volubile tu che una donna prima del ciclo.
> 
> 
> Due giorni fa volevi tornare con Laure. Oggi non la vuoi più, è bastato che ti desse corda un giorno.
> ...


Ho letto ora che ha chiuso con Laure... Beata gioventù che si lascia travolgere da ogni soffio di vento


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho letto ora che ha chiuso con Laure... Beata gioventù che si lascia travolgere da ogni soffio di vento


eh lo dissi io....un soffio ed è volato come le foglie in autunno.Perso in mezzo agli olii e le candele profumate, ai vini e ai ristoranti Michelin.Troppi film romantici, tanta apparenza e poca sostanza.Ma crescerà, prima o poi.....


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> LDS tu dici di essere determinato e deciso e di volere un punto fermo ma sei più instabile e volubile tu che una donna prima del ciclo.
> 
> 
> Due giorni fa volevi tornare con Laure. Oggi non la vuoi più, è bastato che ti desse corda un giorno.
> ...


ripeto che sono ancora innamorato di Laure, ma non ho voglia di avere una relazione con una donna di cui non posso fidarmi.
non ho voglia di ricostruire niente dopo quello che mi ha fatto.
Voglio una relaZione dove la donna che amo mi rispetta dal primo momento fino all'ultimo.
non credo di chiedere troppo


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eh lo dissi io....un soffio ed è volato come le foglie in autunno.Perso in mezzo agli olii e le candele profumate, ai vini e ai ristoranti Michelin.Troppi film romantici, tanta apparenza e poca sostanza.Ma crescerà, prima o poi.....


La sola cosa che credevo fu il ritenere possibile il perdono.
ci credevo veramente, ma non ci riesco, non lo voglio fare e non me lo merito.
questa è la sola sostanza.

voi siete tutti liberi e padroni di accettare di riprendere una relazione con chi vi ha tradito.
io a 28 anni è dopo solo un anno credo di meritarmi qualcosa di meglio.

mi costa molta fatica perché ci penso ancora, ma non ho voglia di soffrire ancora per la stessa donna che sicuramente non cambierà mai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ....
> Sono abituato a prendere rostri di dimensioni notevoli nel culo ed oramai *non ci do più peso di quello che meritino*.
> .....


In tutta questa storia l'unica cosa che ho capito, che hai scritto e che ha senso è che sei un alcolizzato.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Direi che non c'è nessun problema, ma mi sono reso conto che non sono più innamorato di lei.
> Le voglio molto bene, ci tengo, è una persona molto importante nella mia vita, mi ha mostrato un sacco di cose bellissime, ma non ho più la passione che avevo prima.





LDS ha detto:


> oh bè, l'amo ancora, probabilmente non smetterò mai di pensare a lei e di amarla,


Capisci che sembra di leggere persone diverse da un mese a questa parte? E questi due interventi sono i più recenti...
Hai degli sbalzi sentimentali mica da ridere...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La sola cosa che credevo fu il ritenere possibile il perdono.
> ci credevo veramente, ma non ci riesco, non lo voglio fare e non me lo merito.
> questa è la sola sostanza.
> 
> ...


e chi t'ha detto di perdonare? e infatti hai 28 anni.....e Laure ti ha tradito e non la vuoi ed Elena l'hai usata come "distrazione" e non la vuoi....e non pensi che sia ora di prenderti una decisione definitiva senza trascinare nessuno insieme a te ad ogni colpo di vento? se fra 5 min incontri un altra saresti capace di scriverle una poesia....e vabbe che hai 28 anni ma il liceo l'hai finito da un pezzo.....


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In tutta questa storia l'unica cosa che ho capito, che hai scritto e che ha senso è che sei un alcolizzato.


Non hai nessuna idea di cosa significhi essere alcolizzati, ma nessuna proprio.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capisci che sembra di leggere persone diverse da un mese a questa parte? E questi due interventi sono i più recenti...
> Hai degli sbalzi sentimentali mica da ridere...



Sicuramente ho detto e pensato un sacco di stronzate. Probabilmente le penso e le dico ancora.

gli sbalzi sentimentali credo siano normali, anzi ovvi. Sono passato dal ti amo e voglio sposarti al sentirmi dire non ti amo più, è finita nel giro di nemmeno una settimana.
per un momento abbastanza lungo anche ho pensato di riprendermela e di fare di tutto per riaverla, ma mi sbagliavo. Non voglio una storia con qualcuno di cui non posso fidarmi.

si tratta di rispettare me stesso prima di tutto.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> E aggiungo: non puoi pretendere una relazione vera se tu per primo non dai un minimo di sicurezza a una persona.
> Quantomeno di non cambiare idea dalla sera alla mattina.
> ...


Io no pretendo niente proprio se non il rispetto. La paura di perderla per un periodo mi ha fatto accettare di tutto, in realtà non accetto niente proprio.

per quanto riguarda la brava ragazza non alcolizzata che tradisce così, mi basta scorrere qualche thread differente per leggere tante di quelle storie in cui ci sono zoccole a destra e a sinistra e uomini che fottono sopra e sotto senza ritegno.


----------



## zadig (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come, l'hai difeso in modo nauseante, manco volessi dargli il sedere, e ora lo attacchi così?
> 
> Eh si, sei proprio un troll carente di attenzioni!
> :rotfl:


ti ho risposto qui: http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-scul...dal-ristorante-michelin?p=1417571#post1417571

(per la serie: chi ha più buon senso, lo usi.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ripeto che sono ancora innamorato di Laure, ma non ho voglia di avere una relazione con una donna di cui non posso fidarmi.
> non ho voglia di ricostruire niente dopo quello che mi ha fatto.
> Voglio una relaZione dove la donna che amo mi rispetta dal primo momento fino all'ultimo.
> non credo di chiedere troppo


... e quindi adesso stai broccolando Minerva?


----------



## zadig (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah certo. Ma una persona che beve senza ritegno, arrivando al punto di farsi scopare, non parte per niente bene. Non è un giorno che sono iscritta qui ma è la prima volta che leggo una cosa del genere.
> 
> Credevo che fosse un fenomeno estinto, pensa te. Lo trovo troppo mortificante tradire così, soprattutto per chi lo fa.
> 
> ...


e pensa se ne attirava una come te...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non hai nessuna idea di cosa significhi essere alcolizzati, ma nessuna proprio.


Si certo come no! A 42 anni io non avrei proprio idea di cosa vorrebbe dire essere alcolizzati. No perchè, parliamoci chiaro, te o sei alcolizzato o sei proprio un deficiente da guinness dei primati. Un borioso cazzone infantile che non riesce nemmeno a contare fino a dieci prima di scrivere cagate da "Cioè". Almeno da alcolizzato avresti una scusa decente.


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io no pretendo niente proprio se non il rispetto. La paura di perderla per un periodo mi ha fatto accettare di tutto, in realtà non accetto niente proprio.
> 
> per quanto riguarda la brava ragazza non alcolizzata che tradisce così, mi basta scorrere qualche thread differente per leggere tante di quelle storie in cui ci sono zoccole a destra e a sinistra e uomini che fottono sopra e sotto senza ritegno.


Ma che rispetto vai cercando se tu di rispetto non hai per nessuno?L'unico che rispetti è il tizio del tuo avatar....


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si certo come no! A 42 anni io non avrei proprio idea di cosa vorrebbe dire essere alcolizzati. No perchè, parliamoci chiaro, te o sei alcolizzato o sei proprio un deficiente da guinness dei primati. Un borioso cazzone infantile che non riesce nemmeno a contare fino a dieci prima di scrivere cagate da "Cioè". Almeno da alcolizzato avresti una scusa decente.


A si, dimenticavo che in Italia molto spesso avere una decina di anni in più significa automaticamente sapere di più.
ho tenuto corsi di scacchi in carcere come attività per lo sviluppo di capacità alternative a gente in galera per decine di anni.

ho tenuto corsi di scacchi in più di un gruppo di alcolisti anonimi e in centri di recupero per drogati.

questo vizio di insultare gli altri a prescindere non sapendo una benemata fava di quello che è il vissuto onestamente lascia il tempo che trova.
io non mi permetto di giudicare e sentenziare senza conoscerti la tua vita soprattutto se è basata su emozioni abbastanza particolari scritte in momenti molto difficili.

io potrò anche essere un deficiente, ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono parecchi dietro a me che in una vita intera si possono sognare di raggiungere il mio livello di istruzione, cultura e realizzazione personale.

io non ho insultato nessuno e gradirei evitare di leggere insulti gratuiti.
poi se questo è l'unico modo che hai di esprimerti a 42 anni quando qualcuno la pensa diversamente da te ne prendo atto.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma che rispetto vai cercando se tu di rispetto non hai per nessuno?L'unico che rispetti è il tizio del tuo avatar....


Non sono mica io che l'ho tradita....boh, forse devo cominciare a scrivere in francese perché evidentemente in italiano non si capisce quello che dico


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non sono mica io che l'ho tradita....boh, forse devo cominciare a scrivere in francese perché evidentemente in italiano non si capisce quello che dico


ma scrivi pure in francese ...ma non hai capito che il tradimento subito non giustifica ogni tuo comportamento e che puoi pensare cazzate (come hai detto tu in un tuo precedente post) ma devi ragionare un po'di più prima di metterle in atto perché non sei l'unico ad essere stato coinvolto in questo rapporto.Trova il tuo equilibrio prima di agire per il bene tuo e per il bene suo perche penso che almeno un po'di affetto ti sia rimasto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma scrivi pure in francese ...ma non hai capito che il tradimento subito non giustifica ogni tuo comportamento e che puoi pensare cazzate (come hai detto tu in un tuo precedente post) ma devi ragionare un po'di più prima di metterle in atto perché non sei l'unico ad essere stato coinvolto in questo rapporto.Trova il tuo equilibrio prima di agire per il bene tuo e per il bene suo perche penso che almeno un po'di affetto ti sia rimasto nei suoi confronti.


Difatti mi sto prendendo cura di lei visto che non sta bene anche se non lo meriterebbe proprio per niente.
io non ho fatto proprio niente di niente giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, hai raccontato tu di quanto ti piace bere e di quanto a Laure e a Elena piaccia!
> 
> Non puoi adesso lamentarti se qualcuno pensa che esageri, anche perchè i tuoi pensieri volubili lasciano pensare che tu non sia per niente lucido.


ma ascolta, ma dire mi piace bere significa essere alcolisti?
ci sono parecchie scale.

se vogliamo fare un discorso su cosa significa e cosa sia l'alcolismo ne parliamo apertamente.

se fossero alcolisti tutti quelli che bevono quando hanno finito di lavorare avremmo più della metà della popolazione alcolista.


i miei pensieri volubili e la mia scarsa lucidità è dovuta alle certezze che ho perso dall'oggi al domani non al fatto che mi faccio qualche drink la sera.
per cortesia, rispettiamo l'intelligenza delle persone.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Alcolista è una persona dipendente dall'alcool.
> 
> Tu e le ragazze di cui hai parlato in questo 3d sapreste stare lontani dall'alcool per un paio di giorni (escluso il tuo lavoro ovviamente)?
> 
> ...


ho bevuto domenica con Laure a pranzo.
poi torniamo indietro alla domenica prima quando sono rientrato in italia.
poi torniamo indietro alla domenica prima quando ho fatto il pranzo con il mio capo
poi torniamo indietro alla settimana prima quando Laure mi ha lasciato.

Il mio disagio attuale è dato dal fatto che ho detto ad una donna che volevo sposarla e mi ha comunicato che non mi ama più. Il fatto che mi abbia tradito influisce sulla mia attuale condizione di non volere una relazione con una persona di cui non mi posso fidare.

Il mio stile di vita è anormale perché passo 14 ore al giorno a lavorare, non perché mi faccio qualche drink dopo lavoro.

Nemmeno a casa mia bevono dopo il lavoro, manca la cultura.
io ci vivo dentro tutti i giorni, passo la giornata in mezzo a grandissimi vini, grandi champagne, porto eccezionali, grandissimi cognac.

casa mia è una cantina e a londra ho una cinquantina di bottiglie.
la metà del mio frigorifero è occupata da bottiglie di bianco e champagne.

sopra le mensole ho una trentina di bottiglie fra gin, cognac, armagnac, whiskey e rum.

la prima cosa che faccio quando rientro a casa è farmi una doccia e prepararmi per il giorno dopo, quando sono in compagnia mi piace farmi un drink, quando sono da solo leggo.
la mia vita gira intorno al vino, cocktail e super alcolici, ma questo non significa che sono ubriaco tutte le sere.


Per quanto riguarda " la ragazza seria " soprassiedo perché ne conosco parecchie di " serie " che non bevono, non fumano, fanno da mangiare, lavano e stirano per il compagno e poi scopano come dei conigli quando lui non c'è.
Per cortesia, non scendiamo in banalità ridicole.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La chiami cultura? Nei fatti significa rovinarsi il fegato e il cervello, altro che cultura.
> 
> Ha un senso bere per gli artisti e per i creativi. Gli serve lavoro. A te a cosa serve bere così tanto per svago? A stordirti? A dimenticare? Contento tu. Lungi da me farti la predica, sulla carta sei adulto e consapevole.
> 
> ...



due che bevono? 

Ma uno mica si fa un drink la sera per stordirsi o per dimenticare. La vita è fatta anche di divertimento. È come pensare che chiunque fumi sia un deficiente. Poi c'è chi ama le corse con le macchine, allora deve essere un matto.
poi ci sono quelli che bevono 10 caffè al giorno, non è che la caffeina faccia bene.
poi ci sono gli obesi e quelli che mangiano senza fondo ed hanno dei problemi cardio circolatori mica da ridere.

non siamo tutti uguali per fortuna.
se la mia compagna non amasse andare al ristorante e fosse astemia non sarebbe la mia compagnia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La chiami cultura? Nei fatti significa rovinarsi il fegato e il cervello, altro che cultura.
> 
> Ha un senso bere per gli artisti e per i creativi. Gli serve lavoro. A te a cosa serve bere così tanto per svago? A stordirti? A dimenticare? Contento tu. Lungi da me farti la predica, sulla carta sei adulto e consapevole.
> 
> ...


C'è gente che ha bisogno davvero di una mano su questo forum. Lassa perdè!


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

*LSD*

Non ho letto tutto il 3D, premetto......perché,
se ricordi, nell'altro 3D, ti avevo scritto che
ne avremmo riparlato dopo una settimana senza alcol.
guarda che io tutte le sfumature che sottolinei
le ho conosciute sulla mia pelle, anoressia compresa.
purtroppo.
Ne vuoi parlare?
(non è piacevole, e a 40 anni avere o non aver avuto certi problemi
fa una differenza enorme).

tu e tutta questa gente una settimana senza bere non
riuscite a starci?


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> E aggiungo: non puoi pretendere una relazione vera se tu per primo non dai un minimo di sicurezza a una persona.
> Quantomeno di non cambiare idea dalla sera alla mattina.
> ...


Sul vino hai ragione.
Ma associare il brava ragazza al non alcolizzata
..........se dessi rossi sarebbe un rosso enoooooooorme.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Settembre 2014)

*Tutto ricondotto alla propria dimensione....*

Insomma..il Destino dell'incipit di sto thread (che fa il paio con l'altro "storico") era quello che qualcuno - qui dentro - aveva diagnosticato: una ragazza di 25 anni che - dopo viaggi e lontana da casa - sente una proposta di matrimonio dopo un - nientepocodimenoche - solo anno di conoscenza...si spaventa, e si fa trastullare. E una 25enne che è già stufa dopo un anno e che come scusante ha "ero ubriaca", non è il top dell'affidabilità per nessuno, men che meno con chi - per indole - si innamora al primo sorriso di qualunque gnocca attraversi il suo campo visivo....

Ipse dixit.

PS: sul *bere*...per amor di verità, tu non hai parlato di "un drink ogni tanto dopo il lavoro", ma di bottiglie di superalcolici fatte fuori in 2 una sera sì e l'altra pure. Un Armagnac ed un buon sigaro, dopo cena, possono essere un vezzo da uomo di mondo. Se ti fai fuori una bottiglia da 40 gradi 3 volte a settimana, il vezzo si chiama vizio. Per amor di verità, e senza moralismi che non mi appartengono...


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ipse dixit.
> 
> PS: sul *bere*...per amor di verità, tu non hai parlato di "un drink ogni tanto dopo il lavoro", ma di bottiglie di superalcolici fatte fuori in 2 una sera sì e l'altra pure. Un Armagnac ed un buon sigaro, dopo cena, possono essere un vezzo da uomo di mondo. Se ti fai fuori una bottiglia da 40 gradi 3 volte a settimana, il vezzo si chiama vizio. Per amor di verità, e senza moralismi che non mi appartengono...


ecco....
e aggiungo che a me dispiace anche e soprattutto per questa laure.
e che la capisco.
assolutamente senza moralismi,
che non mi potrebbero appartenere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> due che bevono?
> 
> Ma uno mica si fa un drink la sera per stordirsi o per dimenticare. La vita è fatta anche di divertimento. È come pensare che chiunque fumi sia un deficiente. Poi c'è chi ama le corse con le macchine, allora deve essere un matto.
> poi ci sono quelli che bevono 10 caffè al giorno, non è che la caffeina faccia bene.
> ...


Ognuno si fa del male a modo suo.
Ma non è che chi si dà le martellate in testa faccia bene.


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dÈ come pensare che chiunque fumi sia un deficiente.


esattamente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Settembre 2014)

ma riempirlo di rossi così la smette di vaneggiare? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma no! Il rosso lo merito io perché ho detto che le ragazze non alcoliste di solito sono più serie!
> :rotfl:
> 
> Forse sono troppo antica per i tempi attuali. Nessuno mi ha mai detto - o bevi, o non ti voglio -



cioè, sono offeso, avresti SOLO l' impressione che io abbia ragione? SOLO? 



Che poi conosco pure una marea di idioti che non fumano e non bevono e non si ammazzano nemmeno di cibo... ma vabbè...


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E dammelo, io la penso così.
> 
> Se una persona beve poco, credo ci siano molte più possibilità che sia seria rispetto a una che beve parecchio.


senti, a me tu, che immagino non bevi,
quando ti leggo, mi dai l'impressione di essere muro
tanto quanto, se non più, di lsd, che beve.

tipo, esempio:
*IO NON DO ROSSI*
cioé....che c'è di difficile d comprendere?
che rispondi a fare: dammelo! 

tu *non* hai scritto: quando la persona X (qualsiasi sia X) è sobria
è più seria di quando beve (concetto che condivido,
infatti ti ho risposto che sul vino hai ragione, e l'ho già detto
pure a lsd molto prima di te)
tu hai consigliato a a lsd una brava persona che non beve,
associando l'essere brava persone al non bere.
be', su questo non solo non sono d'accordo,
perché ho conosciuto persone alcolizzate molto più 'brave'
(di animo onesto, sensibile, generoso...)
di altri magari astemi,
ma trovo sia un modo di ergersi a giudice,
privo di empatia,
e questo, specialmente su un forum,
dove farlo è molto molto facile, proprio non mi piace.
oh, capita eh, anche a me è capitato.
in genere, se me ne sono accorta, mi sono scusata.
detto questo, nel caso di lsd, se lui ha un problema 
con l'alcol, dovrebbe evitare le persone che bevono.
ma non certo perché siano 'cattive'.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

con Laure la sera ci si faceva una bottiglia di gin con tonic molto spesso o di whiskey o cognac.
io riesco a stare benissimo senza bere, tant'è che non sto bevendo praticamente niente perché da solo lo trovo ridicolo.
non ho nessun problema di alcolismo, lo considero un grandissimo piacere.

L'alcolista non fa alcuna differenza fra cosa beve e cosa ingurgita, l'importante è che ci sia dell'alcol dentro. Con una sola bottiglia di cognac che ho casa l'alcolista si compra 50 bottiglie di vodka.
Se vogliamo parlare di cose che sappiamo facciamolo apertamente.

vi racconto qualche storia di persona veramente alcolista a cui ho dato una mano con gli scacchi per farli andare avanti.
Ho fatto in tutto un anno di cors:i 6 mesi in carcere e 3 mesi in un centro di recupero per drogati e 3 mesi in un centro per alcolisti.
posso raccontarvi tante storie se volete sapere chi è un alcolista o qualcuno dipendente veramente da droga.


Considerare una donna che beve la sera una donna poco seria è indice veramente di scarsissima apertura mentale.

Io non credo in Dio e onestamente ho i miei paletti. Con una donna cristiana, religiosa e praticante non esco perché non ho nessuna voglia di dividere il mio tempo con una persona che vede la vita in maniera completamente opposta alla mia.
Ciò detto, non mi permetterei mai nemmeno per un secondo di affermare che chi non la pensa come me sia " meno intelligente, meno serio, meno educato, meno capace e quant'altro ".

Lascio questo compito ai super cattolici di attribuire epiteti sulla bontà dell'animo dei non credenti.

Ecco quest'esempio giova molto a principessa e occhiverdi.
Pensarla differentemente da voi non significa essere nel torto automaticamente e, soprattutto, le grandi generalizzazioni con " l'apertura " mentale di determinati di voi sono tipiche di due correnti di pensiero.

Per le persone mediamente istruite non sarà difficile comprendere.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma riempirlo di rossi così la smette di vaneggiare? :rotfl:



atteggiamento tipico di una persona che spicca di grandissima maturità.

mi compiaccio.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Insomma..il Destino dell'incipit di sto thread (che fa il paio con l'altro "storico") era quello che qualcuno - qui dentro - aveva diagnosticato: una ragazza di 25 anni che - dopo viaggi e lontana da casa - sente una proposta di matrimonio dopo un - nientepocodimenoche - solo anno di conoscenza...si spaventa, e si fa trastullare. E una 25enne che è già stufa dopo un anno e che come scusante ha "ero ubriaca", non è il top dell'affidabilità per nessuno, men che meno con chi - per indole - si innamora al primo sorriso di qualunque gnocca attraversi il suo campo visivo....
> 
> Ipse dixit.
> 
> PS: sul *bere*...per amor di verità, tu non hai parlato di "un drink ogni tanto dopo il lavoro", ma di bottiglie di superalcolici fatte fuori in 2 una sera sì e l'altra pure. Un Armagnac ed un buon sigaro, dopo cena, possono essere un vezzo da uomo di mondo. Se ti fai fuori una bottiglia da 40 gradi 3 volte a settimana, il vezzo si chiama vizio. Per amor di verità, e senza moralismi che non mi appartengono...


ma si vega, hai ragione!
lo so benissimo!

a 28 anni con grande stabilità economica da parte di entrambi, con progetti serie e duraturi, con " amore " credevo di poter avanzare al gradino successivo. Credevo evidentemente. Non credo sia necessario avere una relazione di 15 anni prima di sposarsi, o lo si sente o non lo si sente dentro. Tutto qua.
Un mese fa c'era la paura di restare da solo e di non farcela, svariati deliri e vaneggiamenti, adesso a distanza di un mesetto comincio a ragionare molto meglio e a vedere le cose come stanno.

Per quanto riguarda il bere. Visto e considerato che molti dei miei amici fanno il mio stesso lavoro, condividiamo le stesse passioni e la stessa conoscenza, quando siamo in compagnia di solito beviamo molto.
Con Laure avevamo sempre una bottiglia da aprire la sera.

Non sto dicendo che facesse bene, per carità, anzi.
so benissimo che fa male esagerare. 
Di fatti sono ben consapevole che il mio fegato al momento sta ringraziando e parecchio.

Nessun moralismo, mi rendo conto quando gli interventi escono dal cervello piuttosto che da altre parti.


----------



## Stark72 (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io non credo in Dio e onestamente ho i miei paletti. Con una donna cristiana, religiosa e praticante non esco perché non ho nessuna voglia di dividere il mio tempo con una persona che vede la vita in maniera completamente opposta alla mia.


Non c'entra nulla con il discorso ma mi hai fatto pensare a tanto tempo fa (avevo 23 anni) e conoscevo una tipina niente male tifosissima della lazio con la quale ci beccavamo di continuo. pensavo "mai cò questa!!!".
Finchè una sera rimaniamo da soli a casa sua dopo una cena con amici, sparisce 5 minuti e mi torna vestita solamente ed esclusivamente della maglia della lazio.
Non so come ma improvvisamente trovai quella maglia interessantissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se non dai rossi, non vedo perchè dire "te lo darei". Dammelo e basta, probabilmente manco l'avrei fatto notare per quello che me ne frega. Non capisco dove sia il problema.
> 
> 
> Io non sono astemia ma non sono nemmeno un'alcolista. Bevo una birra o due a settimana. Raramente un bicchiere di vino a pranzo o a cena. Ancora più raramente un drink. Di solito quando vado al pub con amici, non da sola a casa.
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti:*
ma non vedi che anche lui ha percepito i tuoi interventi come giudicanti,
al contrario di quelli di Vega????
*qua si stà esprimendo tutti il medesimo concetto, di fondo.
ma, a me sembra, le modalità sono diverse.
alcune empatiche, altre giudicanti.
almeno a leggersi....non ci vediamo mica in faccia!


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se non dai rossi, non vedo perchè dire "te lo darei". Dammelo e basta, probabilmente manco l'avrei fatto notare per quello che me ne frega. Non capisco dove sia il problema.
> 
> 
> Io non sono astemia ma non sono nemmeno un'alcolista. Bevo una birra o due a settimana. Raramente un bicchiere di vino a pranzo o a cena. Ancora più raramente un drink. Di solito quando vado al pub con amici, non da sola a casa.
> ...


ma ascolta principessa.
a me è capitato più di una volta di terminare il lavoro e fermarmi con le mie colleghe a bere al pub vicino.
tutti abbastanza alticci e non è mai capitato nemmeno per un secondo che ci fosse la possibilità di tradire Laure, nemmeno per un attimo proprio.

se dall'altra parte è successo la colpa all'alcol è una bellissima scusa del cazzo.

è pieno il forum che tradisce senza bere.
si tradisce perché si vuole farlo non perché si ha bevuto, non diciamo idiozie.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Settembre 2014)

*dipserso...ho letto dai quote perche per me sei ancora in ignore*

pero', se non sei tu alex, mi scuso pubblicamente per averti accusato reiteratemente di esserlo.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso?
> 
> Che ti stai solo arrampicando sugli specchi, accusando me di scarsa apertura mentale, per non ammettere che l'alcool è parte del problema.
> 
> ...



Laure ubriaca marcia mi ha tradito è la scusa che lei si è data per giustificarmi il tradimento, UNA SCUSA.

Elena, da ubriaca, mi è saltata addosso ed io ho declinato, ma lei aveva voglia anche da sobria. 
A letto con una donna ubriaca non ci vado.
Che sia un poco di buono non l'ho mai detto.

Non vedo cosa ci sia di sbagliato in bere la sera e divertirsi. 
" lo stile di vita " a cui tu ti riferisci, veramente non mi pare anormale. 

A londra siamo in 10 milioni e i pub sono ultra pieni tutti i giorni della settimana.
si ha il diritto di vivere anche, mica a tutti piace l'opera lirica o andare a farsi le cioccolate calde la sera.


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla con il discorso ma mi hai fatto pensare a tanto tempo fa (avevo 23 anni) e conoscevo una tipina niente male tifosissima della lazio con la quale ci beccavamo di continuo. pensavo "mai cò questa!!!".
> Finchè una sera rimaniamo da soli a casa sua dopo una cena con amici, sparisce 5 minuti e mi torna vestita solamente ed esclusivamente della maglia della lazio.
> Non so come ma improvvisamente trovai quella maglia interessantissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fidati che una donna credente, religiosa, praticamente col cazzo che ti viene mezza nuda in faccia....:carneval:


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta principessa.
> a me è capitato più di una volta di terminare il lavoro e fermarmi con le mie colleghe a bere al pub vicino.
> tutti abbastanza alticci e non è mai capitato nemmeno per un secondo che ci fosse la possibilità di tradire Laure, nemmeno per un attimo proprio.
> 
> ...


uhmm sisi,
vero ma
nulla toglie al fatto che magari su di lei, laure,
l'alcol può avere quell'effetto.
quando uno è ubriaco la volontà non esiste.
in ogni caso può pure essere una bravissima persona,
ma non fa per te.

secondo me l'alcol è mooooolto pericoloso,
sembra di poterlo controllare, ma questo 
equilibrio è rischiosissimo e può sfuggirti in un attimo.
guarda, pure io credevo di poter controllare tutto....


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è una scusa. Bere fa cadere le inibizioni.
> Se tu accetti e anzi ti piace avere una compagna che beve molto e occasionalmente si ubriaca, la accetti quando vomita, quando dice cazzate a tutto spiano, quando è allegrotta e anche quando si fa scopare da un altro.
> 
> Altrimenti, in modo più saggio, eviti di essere alticcio.
> ...


Ma tu veramente credi che io beva fino al vomito? Ma secondo te io bevo merda? Laure non l'ho mai vista vomitare per l'alcol una sola volta. Io l'ho fatto una volta sola con un bicchiere di vino del contadino. Se non sei abituato sei fuori con una birra, non sono tutti uguali i fisici.


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma tu veramente credi che io beva fino al vomito? Ma secondo te io bevo merda? Laure non l'ho mai vista vomitare per l'alcol una sola volta. Io l'ho fatto una volta sola con un bicchiere di vino del contadino. Se non sei abituato sei fuori con una birra, non sono tutti uguali i fisici.


attento, perché discorsi come questi sono tipici di chi ha problemi coll'alcol.
poi magari tu non li hai, ma sono tipici.
anche bere tanto 3 volte la mese è abuso di alcol.


----------



## zadig (24 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:*
> ma non vedi che anche lui ha percepito i tuoi interventi come giudicanti,
> al contrario di quelli di Vega????
> *qua si stà esprimendo tutti il medesimo concetto, di fondo.
> ...


non farci caso, lei è così: vede il pelo nell'occhio altrui e non il palo nel suo.


----------



## zadig (24 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pare quasi che vuoi che ti racconto la mia vita per smentire le cazzate che dici senza manco conoscermi ma... mi dispiace per te... non mi interessi proprio! Nemmeno come conoscente virtuale che non incontrerò mai!


DEO GRATIAS!


----------



## LDS (24 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> attento, perché discorsi come questi sono tipici di chi ha problemi coll'alcol.
> poi magari tu non li hai, ma sono tipici.
> anche bere tanto 3 volte la mese è abuso di alcol.


Io non ho dicasi praticamente mai vomitato dopo aver bevuto. Non sto male, non urlo, non schiamazzo, non faccio l'idiota.
mi puoi credere come non credere. Non sei la sola, mia madre ancora oggi crede che faccia un lavoro da alcolista. 
È semplicemente una diversa cultura.

io non mangio serpenti e coccodrilli o insetti, la trovo una cosa ripugnante, soprattutto mangiare insetti. Eppure è pieno di gente che li mangia, crudi e cotti. Tu non bevi la sera praticamente mai, io bevo tutti i giorni per lavoro e la sera mi piace intrattenermi con i miei amici ora e con la mia ragazza prima con la bottiglia.

non mo rotolo per terra dopo, non vomito nè mi lamento.

principessa non la commento nemmeno con il suo delirio che i miei problemi personali di vita amorosa sono legati all'alcol perché rispetto il mio cervello più di quanto lei rispetti il suo per insinuarlo ripetutamente in più.


----------



## Nicka (24 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io non ho dicasi praticamente mai vomitato dopo aver bevuto. Non sto male, non urlo, non schiamazzo, non faccio l'idiota.
> mi puoi credere come non credere. Non sei la sola, mia madre ancora oggi crede che faccia un lavoro da alcolista.
> È semplicemente una diversa cultura.
> 
> ...


No perdonami, ma calarsi bottiglie di non so cosa (sì sì, costano un botto di soldi e allora è roba buona) insieme a una dopo il lavoro puoi considerarlo tutto, ma non cultura.
Consideralo un tuo gusto personale, anche abbastanza pericoloso se vogliamo, ma cultura no.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza se qualcuno contesta la tua idea assurda che ubriacarsi sia una cultura!
> 
> Non pretendo di convincerti che tu abbia un problema. Non sono una psicologa nè tantomeno una crocerossina e se tu continui a fare cazzate, non me ne può fregar di meno.
> 
> ...



o si, puoi contentare ogni cosa, io sono abbastanza aperto.


quello che non è chiaro è che la mia relazione con Laure non è durata una settimana ed alla prima uscita mi ha cornificato.
Siamo stati insieme un anno, in cui abbiamo sempre fatto serate con amici e in coppia bevendo a volte anche esagerando.
Non è mai successo niente, non mi ha tradito ( o almeno così io so ), io non l'ho mai tradita nemmeno bevendo con donne attraenti perché ero innamorato.

Mi ha tradito a distanza di un anno perché la nostra relazione evidentemente era finita per lei ( allora, perché adesso si è pentita, evidentemente non era finita come credeva )

Per quanto riguarda le donne che bevono poco, non è che esco con il taccuino e pongo domande del tipo: 
1) credi in Dio? si, no.
2) vai in chiesa? si, no.
3) bevi? si, no
4) se bevi, molto o poco?
5) ti droghi? si, no
6) se si, quanto spesso.

io odio la droga e non uscirei nemmeno per un secondo con una persona che si droga, nemmeno una canna sopporterei. 
non sopporto le donne che fumano e se una donna fuma non l'approccio nemmeno.

posso avere una relazione con una donna che non beve giusto a letto.
non ci costruirei niente in assoluto.

io lavoro a contatto con quello che considero una delle emozioni più grandi che la vita mi abbia donato e se non posso condividerle con chi amo la cosa mi infastidisce e parecchio anche.

il tuo delirio è pensare che la mia relazione è andata a puttane perché io bevo la sera e Laure beveva la sera.
questo è un delirio.

La mia relazione è andata a puttane perché lavorando tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni ci siamo allontanati piano piano e abbiamo cominciato ad ignorare i problemi che si stavano creano piano piano. 
poi si è aggiunta una terza persona che ha movimentato le emozioni della mia ex compagna e tutto è esploso.

oggi lei vorrebbe ricostruire e io non ho alcuna intenzione di farlo nonostante Laure abbia praticamente tutto quello che cerco in una donna.
Perchè non do un'altra chance alla mia relazione?

perchè non se lo merita. Mi ha fatto soffrire come un dannato, ha giocato con i miei sentimenti e può andare a fanculo.
questo a prescindere che lei beva o meno la sera.

se capiamo questo passaggio possiamo discutere sul fatto che non sia salutare bere la sera una bottiglia di cognac.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No perdonami, ma calarsi bottiglie di non so cosa (sì sì, costano un botto di soldi e allora è roba buona) insieme a una dopo il lavoro puoi considerarlo tutto, ma non cultura.
> Consideralo un tuo gusto personale, anche abbastanza pericoloso se vogliamo, ma cultura no.


l'alcolista beve da solo fino a perdere i sensi. E' una persona malata senza autocontrollo, depresso, con disturbi comportamentali notevoli.

nel mio lavoro se io arrivassi anche solo un tantino allegro mi manderebbero a casa per condotta poco professionale in tempo zero.
Se non mi presento al lavoro perché sono ubriaco alla seconda volta perdo il posto.

sai quanti giorni di malattia ho fatto da quando ho cominciato a lavorare 7 anni fa, contando anche il mio lavoro precedente? Zero spaccato in quattro.

Sono una persona altamente professionale che ha sempre messo il lavoro al primo posto con moltissima dedizione e spirito di sacrificio.

Il fatto che io beva la sera dopo lavoro non significa che debba perdere i sensi, stare male, vomitare, demolirmi e quant'altro.
vi fate troppi film mentali o credete che io passi la giornata attaccata alla bottiglia e faccia avanti ed indietro dal cesso per vomitare.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'alcolista beve da solo fino a perdere i sensi. E' una persona malata senza autocontrollo, depresso, con disturbi comportamentali notevoli.
> 
> nel mio lavoro se io arrivassi anche solo un tantino allegro mi manderebbero a casa per condotta poco professionale in tempo zero.
> Se non mi presento al lavoro perché sono ubriaco alla seconda volta perdo il posto.
> ...


Non sviare.
Dove ho parlato di lavoro? Di ubriachezza? Di alcolismo?

Io ho detto che non puoi parlare di cultura secondo me. Allora anche il fumo è cultura, c'è chi si fa le canne, chi si fa le sigarette comprate o fatte da soli, chi il sigaro, chi la pipa, chi si fuma l'origano.
Capirai che farsi una sigaretta con filtro, cartina e Drum o fumarsi un Cohiba, con tabacco invecchiato e con sapiente sovrapposizione di foglie,  è un'esperienza diversa, anche economicamente.
Ma è cultura? 
Per me è roba che fa male comunque.

Tu, per come ti sei posto qui, un po' di problematiche comportamentali me le hai fatte nasare, ma facciamo pure passare che soffrivi come un cane.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sviare.
> Dove ho parlato di lavoro? Di ubriachezza? Di alcolismo?
> 
> Io ho detto che non puoi parlare di cultura secondo me. Allora anche il fumo è cultura, c'è chi si fa le canne, chi si fa le sigarette comprate o fatte da soli, chi il sigaro, chi la pipa, chi si fuma l'origano.
> ...


solo perché ho cambiato idea sui miei sentimenti?
cioè, sono innamorato, domando alla mia compagna di sposarmi, lei mi risponde che non mi ama ed è finita e dovrei essere sereno e felice come una pasqua?
direi di no.

c'è gente che si è ammazzata per cose così, gente che ha perso la testa, gente che è finita in depressione, gente che si rifugiata nella droga e nell'alcol.
Io mi sono ributtato sul lavoro ed ho ampliato gli orizzonti e le conoscenze.

mi sono abbattuto, mi sono massacrato i coglioni per un paio di settimane perché volevo ad ogni costo salvare la mia relazione.

oggi non la vedo più così e ti dirò di più, sono parecchio contento che la mia relazione sia finita.
mi immagino solo cosa fosse successo se mi avesse detto di si e mi avesse inculato al matrimonio o peggio dopo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> solo perché ho cambiato idea sui miei sentimenti?
> cioè, sono innamorato, domando alla mia compagna di sposarmi, lei mi risponde che non mi ama ed è finita e dovrei essere sereno e felice come una pasqua?
> direi di no.
> 
> ...


Molto probabilmente l'avresti cornificata tu dopo neanche un paio d'anni.....per il PIU' GRANDE AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.


----------



## Vincent Vega (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente l'avresti cornificata tu dopo neanche un paio d'anni.....per il PIU' GRANDE AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.



Verde Pisello per te!:up:


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente l'avresti cornificata tu dopo neanche un paio d'anni.....per il PIU' GRANDE AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.


non lo sapremo mai.
mi sono ripromesso di non tradire più nessuno.
mi sento abbastanza determinato in quello che faccio.

quando riavrò una relazione in cui sarò coinvolto come lo ero con Laure, sono più che sicuro che il tradimento non farà parte delle opzioni.

ma ad ogni modo è un discorso che non sta né in cielo, né in terra perché al momento sono solo soletto.


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

*il destino  riletto da Ivo*

da quanto ho letto sei uno stereotipo culturale . Il lavoro che ti appassiona,il Dandysmo ostentato,la mistica dell'alcol e dei ristoranti,un Patrick Bateman senza sega elettrica . Una persona che si crea una personalità che non ha avuto il DESTINO di essere plasmata,creata ,cresciuta. 
Ostenti tanti valori,paletti,prese di posizione ma alla fine non provi nulla . Rimani in superficie ,caratterizzi le persone intorno a te .caratterizzi te stesso perchè in fondo non esiste nulla ma solo persone ordinarie che fanno cose ordinarie.
A me la vita mi avrà mandato di testa,mi ha fatto male,ma sono stato 5 anni senza riuscire a provare sentimenti per una ragazza dopo che la mia Donna mi ha lasciato dopo 9 anni e poi quando ho mollato le zavorre mi sono trovato in mezzo alla tempesta e ancora adesso sto cercando terra all'orizzonte. Hai detto che sono marcio dentro vuol dire che quello che c'era si è marcito,tu no,non può marcire nulla perchè non c'è niente .


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> da quanto ho letto sei uno stereotipo culturale . Il lavoro che ti appassiona,il Dandysmo ostentato,la mistica dell'alcol e dei ristoranti,un Patrick Bateman senza sega elettrica . Una persona che si crea una personalità che non ha avuto il DESTINO di essere plasmata,creata ,cresciuta.
> Ostenti tanti valori,paletti,prese di posizione ma alla fine non provi nulla . Rimani in superficie ,caratterizzi le persone intorno a te .caratterizzi te stesso perchè in fondo non esiste nulla ma solo persone ordinarie che fanno cose ordinarie.
> A me la vita mi avrà mandato di testa,mi ha fatto male,ma sono stato 5 anni senza riuscire a provare sentimenti per una ragazza dopo che la mia Donna mi ha lasciato dopo 9 anni e poi quando ho mollato le zavorre mi sono trovato in mezzo alla tempesta e ancora adesso sto cercando terra all'orizzonte. Hai detto che sono marcio dentro vuol dire che quello che c'era si è marcito,tu no,non può marcire nulla perchè non c'è niente .


io ti ho detto che sei marcio di gelosia dentro ed è un dato di fatto.
non ho detto che sei marcio come persona.
non ti conosco e non mi permetterei mai di giudicarti.

sul fatto che io non provi nulla invece non posso di certo testimoniartelo alla tastiera.
sono solo parole.

tutti soffrono in maniera differente e ci rifugiamo per sopravvivenza in dei remoti angoli del nostro cervello per trovare del sollievo.
il dolore provocato dalla perdita di una persona amata, in qualsiasi forma, per me è difficile da gestire per il semplice fatto che non ci sono posti dove svagare con il cervello, non subito almeno.
ogni cosa che fai e ogni cosa che vedi ti riconduce alla persona che non c'è più.

io ti auguro una relazione serena, felice e, soprattutto, sana in cui tu non debba fare appostamenti, chiamare investigatori, analizzare i sedili dell'auto o le mutande della tua compagna.

la gelosia marcia rovina i rapporti e non gli permette di crescere in salute.


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2014)

*caro LDS*

caro LDS... ci tengo a precisare che Minerva non mi ha mollato, per te, era solo una scenata di gelosia  quindi... se vuoi cambiare firma...


----------



## ivo (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ti ho detto che sei marcio di gelosia dentro ed è un dato di fatto.
> non ho detto che sei marcio come persona.
> non ti conosco e non mi permetterei mai di giudicarti.
> 
> ...


Forse non avevo capito....è interessante  l'ot . L'alcol è una molecola tossica.che poi l'hanno fatto diventare una cultura ok a me sta bene una vo0lta mi piaceva bere anche superalcol,mi piaceva il cocktail martini quello mescolato,quello che rimaneva solo gin secco e violento.
In oriente mi sono imbattuto nella cultura dell'oppio.la medicina che usa dio per se stesso, e posso dire che hanno tutta la mia comprensione a usare oppio. In Birmania e nel triangolo d'oro in un paese di montagna che si chiama Pai i contadini si ritirano a 60 anni (se ci arrivano) Lasciano il lavoro ai giovani e stanno su una stuoia sulle rive del fiume  a fumare oppio finchè non sopraggiunge la morte che può essere anche a 110 anni. Quella è anche cultura. Mi è piaciuto stare sulle rive del Me kong sulla stuoia a sorseggiare un opium tea e sentire tutti i muscoli del corpo rilassarsi uno dopo l'altro e iniziare a avere allucinazioni a occhi chiusi. Si veramente un orgasmo moltiplicato un miliardo di volte


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' un modo di vivere che può andare bene a 20 anni, probabilmente come età loro  ci stanno. Tu ti avvicini ai 30 e secondo me dovresti essere più maturo.


Non conoscendo LDS/Laure/Elena e le loro abitudini non saprei dire se sbagliano o no... 
Ma leggendo questo passaggio, la prima ovvietà che mi viene in mente è che mai, in nessuna fascia di età si può eccedere con l'alcool... 
Capisco il senso di quello che vorresti dire tu (maggiore età = maggiore capacità di controllarsi) ma in questo caso l'autodisciplina deve essere massima, sempre, in qualunque fase della vita


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico, ma bere porta a ignorare e/o sminuire i problemi...
> 
> Non so se si sarebbe salvata la tua storia se aveste bevuto meno. Non sono così presuntuosa!
> 
> Ma sicuramente darti una regolata e impostare un rapporto di coppia su altre cose che non siano solo la tua passione per il buon vino, aiuterebbe molto...



Permettimi di dissentire. Anche Laure è un grande sommelier con una passione smisurata come la mia. Il vino ci ha sempre unito. Abbiamo fatto viaggi in tutta Italia e Francia a scoprire produttori ed arricchire le nostre conoscenze. Abbiamo visitato mezza Londra per distillerie di gin, siamo andati in Scozia per il whiskey, in Portogallo per il porto. 
Abbiamo fatto tante di quelle cose insieme per il vino.
non credo sarà facile trovare un'altra donna con la stessa passione perciò direi che in futuro dovrò ampliare lo spettro di discussione se non voglio farti scappare la gente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire. Anche Laure è un grande sommelier con una passione smisurata come la mia. Il vino ci ha sempre unito. Abbiamo fatto viaggi in tutta Italia e Francia a scoprire produttori ed arricchire le nostre conoscenze. Abbiamo visitato mezza Londra per distillerie di gin, siamo andati in Scozia per il whiskey, in Portogallo per il porto.
> Abbiamo fatto tante di quelle cose insieme per il vino.
> non credo sarà facile trovare un'altra donna con la stessa passione perciò direi che in futuro dovrò ampliare lo spettro di discussione se non voglio farti scappare la gente.


Comunque LDS una bottiglia di superalcoolico la sera, in due, è tanto.
Poi tutte le sere è troppo.
Occhio che alla lunga succede, tra l'altro, che il pipino non tira più.
Detto questo, aggiungo una cosa che volevo dirti da un sacco:
il destino non esiste.
Esiste la sfiga, quella sì.
 Meglio non andarsela pure a cercare.


----------



## Calimero (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero', se non sei tu alex, mi scuso pubblicamente per averti accusato reiteratemente di esserlo.


questo post sembra una cattedrale nel deserto. 
perché qui?


----------



## Calimero (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque LDS una bottiglia di superalcoolico la sera, in due, è tanto.
> Poi tutte le sere è troppo.
> Occhio che alla lunga succede, tra l'altro, che il pipino non tira più.
> Detto questo, aggiungo una cosa che volevo dirti da un sacco:
> ...


mezza bottiglia a testa ogni sera non è tanto, è tantissimo.
alla lunga non può non creare dipendenza, anche se non sembra.
Non ho letto praticamente nulla. Da quanto tempo Lds ha questa sana abitudine?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Calimero ha detto:


> questo post sembra una cattedrale nel deserto.
> perché qui?


perche qui se ne parlava...ho sbagliato thread?

edit: si ho sbagliato thread, pardon.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> atteggiamento tipico di una persona che spicca di grandissima maturità.
> 
> mi compiaccio.


ahhaha sei proprio un coglione infantile senza un minimo di cervello. Probabilmente strapieno di alcool.  :rotfl:

E noi sappiamo il perchè. Ragazzino pirla. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

